# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  DrK's Age of Worms IC pt4

## DrK

_Age of Worms Part 8: The Prince of Redhand_


As the ancient ziggurat crumbles the heroes glance around as the vision fades. Many of the images lingering; the worm eaten dead rising from the grave the coming of Spawn of Kyuss; the great tree, ringed with thorns and with tiny fanged mouths instead of knots the physical manifestation of the demon lord Malgarius; The comet falling upon the earth likely the destruction of the fane of scales 2 years ago; the bloodied hand none other than the fabled Hand of Vecna and the City in the caldera the city of Cauldron near fabled Sasserine. 

Even as the images and prophecies wash over you, you all realise that many of these have happened and that the coming of the Age of Worms is indeed destined! Maybe a few brave heroes can stem the tide and ward off the come apocalypse.

----

As dust and rubble and pour from the ceiling you all cast about looking for items of value. Scattered in the room are many impressive trinkets and work of art including a beautiful platinum tryptch of the ancient city you stand in (6000gp), a pitch pearl the size of Lan's clenched fist (2000gp) and a glorious carved golden statue of a dragon with jade eyes (3000gp).  The spell casters in the party can sense much of the magic flowing from the downed spellweaver, the magical items surviving even as the creatures body decays into dust allowing you to snatch them up. These include a 2ft long sceptre of alien green metal, the creature's long ragged shroud, a second rod tipped with a chromatic orb and its strange serpentlike mithril circlet.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Rod of Quicken metamgic (up to 6th level spells 3/day)
Cloak of resistance +5
Circlet of Charisma +6
Harrow Rod




Grabbing some valuable you all leap across a shadowy bridge called by Mirriana avoiding the now empty base filled with the dust and bones of countless worms. The clamber up the long spirals that spiralled around the vast hole in the earth seems easier now, the glowing green energy and negative oppressive energy now displaced. Reaching he surface you stagger out into bright jungle light, the sunlight and heat like a hammer after the horrific oppression of the ziggurat's depths. 

Around you is a scene of devastation. The ancient black ring is shattered, rent in a dozen places and crumbled into dust. The long spires that towered above the pyramid are crumbled, the north face of the ziggurat littered with the shattered forked spire. The sense of evil pervading the ruins seems gone and in its place the jungle reclaims the land, stone crumbling and cracking with weeds even as you watch.

Zarina breathes heavily as more crumbling sounds and earthquakes presage more of the pyramid collapsing in on itself. *"I am glad we managed to get out.."* before she giggles with almost girl like glee, *"I'm sorry,"* she grins, *"I was just looking at us, what mess.."* and looking about you realise she is right. Blood stained, clothes and armour hanging off in tatters you look more like well armed vagrants than heroes and banishers of an ancient evil!
Gathering herself Zarina looks to MIrriana, *"Mirr, what do we now? The Age of Worms is real, the Ebon triad will presage it, how do we stop it?"*

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Acererak grumbled inwardly as Merrick sifted through the remains of the ancient city. The creature proved disappointing - no means ascension here. They would simply have to destroy this Kyuss Himself and steal his divine spark.

_The Hand of Vecna however..._ an ancient rival to the Devourer brought low by his own trusted lieutenant but rose to Godhood. _...portents be damned. The Age of Acererak will soon_

Merrick paused, Zariinas giggle breaking his reverie.

We will stop it. We will destroy Dragotha and his fell master.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan sat back on his haunches when the spell weaver fell, and he watched impassively as Mirriana executed the creature.  The Halfling was more practical than some of the others, and would likely have at least interrogated the creature a bit more, but what was done was done.  The backlash of the extraterrestrials death had created other concerns, and Lan helped collect as much loot as they could find, then he burrowed upwards and out of the evil temple.  

Topside, he said nothing as the group divvied the loot.  For now, he was more interested in getting back to civilization ... and riding the stench  of this foul jungle from his clothes.
_Some healing and ready to move on t_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 36/89; AC: 21 (33) FF/Touch: 16/16 
F +12 (16) R +16 (13) W +8  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +18 Move Silently/Hide +20 Tumble +34 D Device +20
Spells (4/6/5/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride, CLW x2
2: fell the greatest foes, fell the greatest foe, invisibility, exacting shot, exacting shot, CMW
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
Javelins (+21, 1d4+2 / +22, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: Aspect of the Earth Hunter (70min); +10 Tumbling, detect favored enemies (w/in 60; 70min); embrace the wild (30 blindsense, +2 Spot/Listen; 70 min); deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours), Fire Resistance 30; Mass conviction (+4 morale bonus vs all saves; 120min); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

With the oppressive atmosphere of the Ziggurat below us I too feel a lightening of the mood. We do indeed look a sorry mess!

"I need a bath," I agree with Zarina. "Probably for a week. And preferably before Celeste sees us, or she'll worry. Does anyone have mending or prestidigitation prepared today? Never mind, it's probably better we get back with this news quickly."

I parcel out my remaining magic so that at least our wounds are fully healed.

"I don't know Zarina, but I'd like to talk to Manzorian about our findings as soon as possible. The Ebon Triad and the Hero of the pit gifting a city to the dead, maybe we were wrong about those. Or maybe we have to stop them again. Maybe we have to keep stopping them. Kyuss is going to run out of lieutenants to carry out his schemes eventually and he lost an important one today."

I look around my companions, battered but undefeated, and I smile warmly. I reach out to touch Merrick and Elkist on their shoulders.

"Come on everyone, let's get out of here."

----------


## DrK

There is a flicker of glistening lights for a second and then as the _teleport_ lands you some 100 yards down the road from mage point. The sudden shift a dramatic change as the soft onshore breeze from the lake and the smell of baking and woodsmoke replace the humid heat and stench of the jungle. The village square is bustling with small stalls as it was when you first arrived a week or so ago. 

The square slowly comes to a halt as they take the party in. Several of you with still shimmering active magics, Zarina and Elkist still glowing with luminescent armour. Their armour still tattered and blood splattered and rents in their clothes. As they land on the dusty road within sight of the strange crystal fortress on the lake a few folk wave hesitantly and then the door of the _All Seeing Eye_ swings open and you see Celeste running out of the inn, her long limbs flying with incredible grace the sheer blue and silver silks leaving little to the imagination. She slides to a halt, an long embrace for Mirriana before she looks at you all, "We had feared you dead. The Spire is so dangerous I was opposed to Manzorian's plan..." 

Taking you all in she shudders. "I do not know what you have experienced, and I do not know what you have faced but I so glad you are alive." As she says the last a hand grasps Mirriana's mailed gauntlet tightly. "Come, rest. Eat, drink and wash and then you can tell Eligos, Manzorian and myself of what you have seen at the Spire."

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

_...now you'll need a wash too..._ I send mischievously as Celeste pulls me close, kissing her on the cheek.

"It was... closer run than I'd have liked," I admit slightly reluctantly.

"But not quite so close I had to bind anyone's souls back into their bodies with magic, and all we leave behind us are ancient ruins and an over-eager jungle. We won a big victory today, my love! I'm eager to tell you and the others all about it."

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Before they departed, Lan returned to his or all shape, covered in charred burn marks and bruises.  He watched silently as Mirriana hugged the others, then turned to stare back at the expanse of the dead city.  He closed ranks when they prepared for the transportation spell.  Back in civilization, Lans perennial scowl returned as he withdrew further.   Whether Celetes greeting bothered him, or there was something else, none could tell.  Turning to Goat, he practically growled, Im thirsty.  You can by me a drink.

Before he forgot, he mentioned to the others, Oh, and that part about offering up a city to the dead ... did we avoid that by winning the Belt? 
_Lan will have little to add.  He just wants to heal up.  He might consider buying a wand or some potions, too._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95; AC: 21  FF/Touch: 16/16 
F +12 R +16 W +9  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+22, 1d4+2 / +23, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"I thought we'd stopped Raknian gifting Grayhawk to Kyuss," I agree with Lan. "And that business with the Ebon Triad cults in the mine... But the prophecy was _so sure_ that those things are yet to come!"

"Oh yes, we witnessed a dark prophecy. Not good," I explain to Celeste.

"So I'm not sure. But we should talk about this when we're all together, to save repetition. The sooner we've cleaned up the sooner we can start, if Manzorian and Eligos are free. We can take food and drink in the meeting."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Tiring of his vestiges' mutterings, Merrick dismisses them, and he nearly collapses as the weight of the past day lands fully onto him.

"I feel we are being led from step to step, unwittingly fulfilling this prophecy as we hop from body to body. I for one hate being manipulated."

He idly fingers the _Talisman of the Sphere_ that rests heavily in his bag of holding...

----------


## DrK

Celeste stands by Mirriana's side, a hand resting on Mir's mailed shoulder. "Come site down and drink, eat, you look exhausted and smell worse." She adds the latter with a smile to take the sting out the mild insult. Leading you all into the bustling inn people leave a wide berth for you all and whispers of wonder and awe follow you as rumours of where you went and that you've survived slowly whiz around the room. The more magically aware (in magepoint that's quite a few!) stare in awe also at the pulsing magical auras emanating from the party.

As you are sat down she calls for servers to bring platters laden with hot spiced stews, thick crusty bread and mugs of forthy ale and pitches of magically chilled elven wine. Celeste looks to all of you. "Manzorian is not here today, he will return tomorrow, but please tell me of the city of Kyuss and the fable Spire of Long Shadows?"

_OOC

You can enjoy a night in the Inn and relax... then you can level up to the heady heights of level 15!!
_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Merrick sat among his companions, idly thumbing through the naga Strugt's spellbooks. He had scanned for any detectable magic beforehand, but an almost nihilistic malaise had washed over him and he cared not for any traps that may have been present.

He could still hear Acererak raging in his mind. Clearly their bond today had favoured the demilich in their battle for control. Urges to take command and delve the depths of the Worm City for more secrets were difficult to overcome.

Now however, Zceryll was whispering his own unfathomable truths into Merrick's other proverbial ear. The Star Spawn was always a more amenable guest. 

And now in return for periodic visits with reality, He gifted Merrick with the secrets of summoning farspawn creatures when even not bound to Zceryll.

Merrick delights in this new power, wondering to himself if he was losing his grip on reality. Muddy senses his Master's disquiet, but offers no comfort.

_Strange, I hear another voice..._

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

It's evening before Tal finally reaches the small village of Magepoint, described by Allustan. He takes human form -- no sense in alarming strangers -- though it leaves  him feeling badly exposed. So weak, so vulnerable. How do the others stand it?

_Is this finally the place?_ he wonders. _You'll never find them. They have abandoned you. Go home and await the end of the world!_

_I'll know soon enough._ There is still a stir in the square, it seems, people speak of adventurers returning just a few hours ago. _This is hopeful_, Tal thinks, as he heads toward Inn. Reaching out with this thoughts, he "looks" for old friends. He is still several paces from the door when he feels them inside the Inn -- the familiar touch _Mir, and Zarina, and Lan, and Merrick!_ (though Merrick feels decidedly strange to the touch, _I mean, stranger than normal, for Merrick_, something outsider-ish to him, or even beyond outsider _Some things will drive you mad, little doggy! Your friend is already giving in to the madness. Things mortals were not meant to know and even the gods shy away!_). 

The excitement is too much, as he calls out telepathically, *YOU'RE HERE!!!* as he hurries the last few feet to the door.

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I make a playfully pained expression in response to Celeste's mild insult. "Yes and yes, but perhaps I can do something about that last bit," I say as the rumours of our adventure begin to circulate the _Magepoint_ clientelle.

"Hey, everyone!" I address the bar at large. "My friend and I are a bit tapped out today, so if anyone can help my friends and I out with a prestidigitation I'll buy drinks for your entire party!"

Hopefully with the party cleaned up a little, I eat hungrily whilst regaling Celeste and a growing crowd with the tale of our adventure in the southern jungles, only holding back the details of Kyuss and the visions which I'll confide later in private over a long hot bath. I'm nearly done when a familiar voice touches my mind.

"Tal!" I explain excitedly, jumping up to greet my oldest friend. "You came back!"

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan sat and eat quietly.  That is to say, he didnt speak, but tore into his food with a gusto.  He wasnt deliberately messy, noisy or wasteful; he ate with the air of a man thankful for his meal and uncertain when or where the next one will come.  Even as he ate, he maintained a watchful eye on the room.  His own back was to the nearest wall, and he constantly surveyed the entrances.  Once his plate was clean, he drank his ale in one long pull, then followed it with a mug of water.  

The mental shout caught him mid gulp, forcing the halfling to his feet with one hand hovering over his wrist.  He started to glare at Merrick, but it didnt feel like the cold, dank touch of the mages mind.  This one spoke of wild animalism and natural fury.  A moment after Mir shouted his name, Lan recognized their old companion and friend, Talisien.  

Once the man walked in, Lan sauntered over and looked him up and down before offering his hand. Bout time you came back.  Probably should have stuck to more legs.
_If Fell makes it back, I might just faint ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95; AC: 21  FF/Touch: 16/16 
F +12 R +16 W +9  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+22, 1d4+2 / +23, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear)

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Once bathed and changed into a spare set of plan, if well made, servant's clothes Zarina happily joined the others in the bustling common room of the Inn. The burns from acid and fire that had been force healed still left faint red patches on her pale skin and to those with a keen eye (mainly Mirriana and Lan) there was still a slight tremble to her hands as she tried to come to terms with the previous days events at the massive spire. 

Still she was happy to sit with the others, drinking sparingly but eating hungrily and smiling at the compliments and adulation that the party were receiving from the rest of the Inn. Many of whom were trying to persuade one of you to spin the ballad of the Spire of Long Shadows to them so they could hear of what had transpired. THe crowd goes soon filling the ground flor of the Inn as they are wowed by Mirriana's descriptions of the things they had seen and faced. A few shouts from the crowd of "What else is there" "I'll go and see this broken ring me-self..."
She glances at Lan during the meal with a faint smile, *"Its nice to be somewhere safe,"* she murmurs, as she pats her waist and arms absent mindedly, both feeling strange without the weight of the metal dastana or a sword belt. *"What do you think will happen now?"* she asks the others, nodding to Celeste as well with a smile.

Celeste shrugs, answering first from where she is sat *"I am not sure. Certainly if you did not the trail of Bakalarde and have confirmed that Kyuss's comings are real then it is more pressing. I know my Master, and I suppose, your master, was in the Free City to consult the Council so will have news of what to do next. I had heard him speak of powerful sorceress named Lashona. She is said to reside in Alhaster and is a friend of Prince Zeech."*  Her face twists in distaste as she mentions the oppressive city, the most stable of the Bandit Kingdoms.

*Spoiler: Alhaster Common Knowledge*
Show





Alhaster is the largest and most prosperous city of the Bandit Kingdoms, a collection of warring city-states located in the devastated region on the north side of the Nyr Dyv. It had been a completely lawless place until it was taken over by a fallen paladin named Prince Zeech and his fallen angel cronies, about eighteen years ago, and now it is a shining beacon of order, safety, cleanliness, and oppression. It is also the major port city for a large swath of land, controlling everything that goes in or Bandit Kingdoms. It is under constant attack, but the insane despot Zeech has many powerful allies, including, it is rumored, a black dragon




Shrugging she looks at you, *"I would except if Master Manzorian has no more news of Bakalarde he may ask you to speak with Lashona. From what you have said of Kyuss, and the great red dragon that carried away part of the spire she may be well placed to help. I know of her works as a sage on the various aspects of dragon kind."*

--

Any further musings are interrupted as Talsien enters and Zarina leaps to her feet with the others. *"Master Talsien, it is wonderful to see you. We could have done with your help where we have been walking in the dark shadowy places of the realms. Come, sit and drink with us and tell us of what you've been doing."*.

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"Lashona... Friend of Zeech..." I muse. "Who was the woman who accompanied Zeech at the games? Was it her?" I ask.

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

If I recall correctly, Zeech was a guest of Raknian. I dont believe we will be warmly received.

But infiltrating a city of blackguards and fallen angels seemed downright civilized after the previous days soujourn. Oppressive cultures always made for vibrant black markets if nothing else.

But that would wait for another day. It was time to study his newly won spell book and see if there was anything new he could craft for his companions.

----------


## Stegyre

> Once the man walked in, Lan sauntered over and looked him up and down before offering his hand. Bout time you came back.  Probably should have stuck to more legs.


_It feels so weak and vulnerable, friend Lan. I do not know how the rest of you can stand it._ Tal tries not to look around nervously, concerned that anyone who wants to could stick a knife in his vital organs, and he could not simply move them out of the way! 

Remembering to use his words, he opens his mouth, "*H-hello. I-it is good to find you again!*"

He sits with the others, listening to word of their adventures in his absence, regretting he was not with them, grateful they somehow came through anyway. _Clearly, I am sorely needed. They have survived only by great luck! I must not leave them alone again._ _You were utterly superfluous. They neither needed nor missed you. They have already learned to replace you._ _I am super, yes! That is why they need me so much!_ He briefly summarizes his own mission: sent by the pack elders to help a tribe of centaurs in the Bright Desert, only to discover they were being menaced by another branch of the Ebon Triad. *They had some useful tricks to teach, as well.*

He listens intently to Celeste. *So we will seek this Lashona in Alhaster?* It will be good to get out of town and back to four legs again. The way things should be. With his friends.

----------


## DrK

The evening passes peacefully, and, as the small community rises you find yourself in the private dining room on the second floor of the All Seeing Eye. Celeste has provided an impressive spread and fruits, breads, meat and cheese liberally cover the table along with a pair of steaming jugs, one with a local peppermint and liquorice root tea, the other other dark bitter kaf from far off Al Qaudim. 

As you seat yourself Manzorian himself enters, the mage with thin bearded face and voluminous robes and settles down as the second man, your old friend Allustan (and Manzorian's student) arrives and help himself to a steaming mug of kaf and large icing covered pastry, pausing to greet Talsien warmly. Manzorian leans back in his chair pulling forth a plain wooden pipe from his robes before with a flick of his finger it lights with a puff of purple flames. Puffing slowly, a trio of smoke squares flying up and above your heads as he waves you to your seats. "I am most concerned about these visions and these dark prophecies."

A hand rubbing lined eyebrows he sighs heavily. "Maybe this explains with information I was able to unearth continuing my research into that rogue Balakarde. I do not believe he ever went to the Spire. I know him, he would not have left such a creature in its state of undeath. Though I am impressed with your prowess in destroying such a threat and destroying the seat of Kyuss's power." He takes a sip. "Balakarde is ever troublesome and I believe he journeyed east towards Alhaster, seeking a powerful witch and noblewoman named Lashonna. I believe he suspected that he she knew much of the rise of the Worm God..." 

Sighing he pauses and clarifies his words, a ruefule shake of the head suggestive of a long friendship with Balakarde. "No. Balakarde is many things. Strange, eccentric, unpredictable but never evil. As for Lashonna, I am not sure. She is a Lady shrouded in mystery in the upper circles of Alhaster. She must also be a practitioner of some power as my divinations have not yielded much information. Would you be willing to head to Alhaster and see what you can find out about either this mysterious Lady Lashonna or Balakarde?

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan seemed to become a little more talkative with the arrival of Tal, which is to say he offered more than single word answers and grunts to the others.  To Zarina he shrugged at her comments of safety, glancing down at his pack nearby and the weapons he still wore.  Safety, like peace, is an illusion, Milady.  You only think you have it after your em fought and clawed for it.  He paused for a moment, then gave her a faint, sheepish smile.  But I do appreciate the down moments ... especially when the company is nice.  Did the halfling blush, or the as it just the warmth of the room and the kaf?

During the debrief to Manzorian and Alluster, he only spoke to add any things the others might miss.  At the archmages question, he snorted aloud.  I think were beyond asking if well go.  Real questions - how much time do we have?  Have the omens come true?  Who is making them happen?  I know weve stopped some and still they keep happening.  

And do you have anything to help us?  Were running pretty lean on resources for acting as your hatchet men ... or envoys. 
_2200 doesnt help with anything yet, so well wait.  But if we get any gifts, Lan could use a Dex item.  Or something to increase my uses of travel domain.

Also, did the knowledge checks get any additional info?  I think I missed that post ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95; AC: 21  FF/Touch: 16/16 
F +16 R +20 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+22, 1d4+2 / +23, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"Thank you Celeste, the food is wonderful," I praise my partner with a kiss before focussing on the briefing.

"Well we haven't come this far to not pursue this to the end," I agree with Lan. "We'll go to Alhaster and see what we can learn from Lashonna. And if Raknian did flee to Alhaster to take refuge with Zeech it might be worth checking on him as well. Alhaster is a city and he's the only champion of the pit we know with a desire to gift a city to the dead."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

The problem with fighting a prophecy is wondering if every choice we make further serves its coming to pass, Merrick says.

If we destroy enough of Kyusss followers, then therell be no one left to usher in the Age. Lets go and meet Lashonna, and continue with our standard policy _vis_ undead worm worshipers.

----------


## DrK

Manzorian looks at Lan with a wan smile. "Surely you are happy to prevent a Kyuss related apocalypse. But if there are some things you would need than please ask. I shall see what we have here in Magepoint if things can be of assistance". Looking back up at the others he asks a few questions of a servant who then returns with a much worn map of the city of Alhaster, the one of the capital cities of the Bandit Kingdoms. 

"As I said" Manzorian continues, with a nod from Allustan, "Alhasters is the seat of Prince Zeech. He is the Prince of Redhand, but owes much of his power to the church of Hextor and the Hextorites are the dominant force within the city." He pauses looking at the three woman opposite him (Zarina, Mirriana and Elkist). "It may be wise to hide some your affiliations in the city to avoid undue attention. It is strange though, the Grand Project, the massive ziggurat that he has been constructing now for some years. the beginning of this have happened around the same time that first rumours of the Ebon Triad surface near Diamond Lake and that Marzena began to have her troubles on the border forts. "



It is interesting though. Balakarde has had many thoughts on the rise of Kyuss' powers, some that we are concerned with as well. He thought there may be a connection with the Cult of the Ebon Triad, the heretics that you faced under the mines under Diamond Lake who seek to combine HExtor, Vencan and Erythnul into an all powerful Overgod. Certainly if the rumours have been true there have been near weekly executions in Alhaster of Ebon Triad Cultits accused of heresy to Hextor"

As he pauses Allustan picks up the story. "Since you saved me and I retreated here I have been going through research on Kyuss. Certainly a demi-god of ancient power he has many followers. But with the stories you have told me of the visions in the Spire it seems that you have connected two of them. The red dragon you saw I suspect was Dragotha. A name now synonymous with death. It seems that this undead Drgaon may be one of the Worm God's most powerful allies/followers.  I and Celeste,"   he offers with a nod at the beautiful mage now sat by Mirriana, a hand resting on Mirriana's arm smiles back, "Have done much research. The most useful was an ancient tome, one called the "_History of Alhaster_ written some 20 years ago by a cleric named Rhorsk. Only 2 years before Prince Zeech seized power."

"In the book Rhorsk speaks of a power struggle within the Cult of Hextor between the main body of the church and a cabal of Hextorian heretics who, if the books is to be believed, were perverting the faith and mingling it with "lesser" faiths to try and achieve some of of ascension of Hextor above the gods."    He pauses or a sip  of wine and to blow a wide smoke ring from his pipe and Celeste continues

"Rhorsk wrote that Zeech and the church shattered the cultists power. He had the aid of a black dragon and a powerful elven mage named Lashonna..." she winks at the party, "Not a coincidence I feel that this Lashonna should be sought by Balakarde and that you may have faced this Dragon in revenge for interfering with Raknian's plot. Many things point to a confluence of events with Alhaster and all involved in the coming darkness." 

As they finish Manzorian orders more food and looks down at the map. "If you wish I can transport you the road near Alhaster whenever you are ready. But I would not tarry for too long. I can feel something nagging at me and something bad is happening. Let me know if you wish any supplies or equipment for your trip to Alhaster."

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina at ease wit hthe others looks to the mages and nods solemnly. _"I will do what I can. When the others are rested I believe I will be ready to travel. I agree that there is not much time waste, although,"_ she says, a hand stroking the medallion of Heronious around her neck. *"I am not happy about having to go undercover into this oppressed den of trouble."*

Looking at Mirriana for agreement she waits to see what the cleric has to say. But is clearly ready to go




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125/125 +24
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Heart of Air  (+10ft Jump) 12 hours

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +8 shield +3 dex+2 dodge = 35

*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

"If we're going investigating in a hostile city I'd like to make a few modifications to my armor to make it less obvious," I reply, self-consciously touching the chain of my original holy symbol still hanging from my neck, since augmented with an amulet of Natural Armour.

"At least Alhaster should be a less abominable destination than Kuluth-Mar," I say to Zarina by way of encouragement.

"I require two days to fully replenish our Spellcasting potential with Mnemonic Enhancer and Confer Spell Ability. The armour modifications may take two to four days, if Merrick can work on both items at once. If I could impose on you for a Belt of Giant Strength and a Vest of Health that would be much appreciated. Once those preparations are done I'll be ready to leave immediately, if the others are."

_We never have long enough_, I think resignedly to Celeste, giving her hand a subtle squeeze.

----------


## DrK

The two days pass quickly! Zarina and Merrick spend much of their time in the study of the Inn poring over magical scrolls and books or magical lore as they seek new and interesting arcane power. Lan is free to relax and enjoy fine food and wine as is Elkist and Talsien. Mirriana spends most her free time in seclusion with Celeste, as the latter shows her the town of Magepoint, boats in the shimmering lake and walk around the nicely forested slopes that house several quaint cottages and small holdings belonging to retired adventurers, some with a variety of highly exotic plants or animals....

In the morning of the next day there is a knock on the study door as Allustan enters bearing a great package floating on a tenser's disc behind him. He sees Merrick and smiles. "Master Merrick, one who has truly mastered the arcane arts now..." his oice sounds wistful as you realise that all of you have now eclipsed the mage of Diamond Lake that once seemed so powerful to you.  As he pulls off the cover you see the now silvered and polished skull of Ilthane the Black! "An impressive bauble Merrick. It would look good on a house in the village if you would retire here..."
Shortly after the mad anima mage incants and is able to draw forth shadows of Ilthane's soul, the dragon hissing and and snarling angrily. WIth the skull old and encased in metal its hard to wring sense from the beast but you do manage to pull forth that she had a brood, a brood that will still be in her lair and the impression of swamps and graves that you realise may be in the "Traitor's Graves" the swamp and disease ridden graveyard in the bogs at the mouth of the Eel river (#39).

---

As the third morning dawns you assemble in the village square, each rested and ready for war, armour and clothes laundered and cleaned, crowns, diadems, amulets and magical weapons gleaming in the morning light as your are met by the  imposing and serious looking Manzorian. "Blessings of Mystara and the whole pantheon upon you. Eligos has felt the Gods trembling at the what is coming so its imperative you can seek out Lashonna and find of what she knows"  He waves a hand and a swirling portal opens before you and you can all the city ahead of you. The walls high and pointed and a huge ziggurat in view dominating the skyline. Even from here you can see the "winged maidens", devils, flitting above the walls and every 50 paces or so ion cages hang from the walls, some occupied, some not by the unfortunate who break the rules of the Prince of Redhand!



With the road a few miles awya its an easy walk down the slope to join the queue of slow moving carts and wandering merchants and farmers heading towards the well guarded gates....

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Having coaxed as much he can from the dragon, Merrick casts the _shrink item_ scroll and stuffs it in his _Bag of Holding_.

"More of the foul beasts to join their mother in Gehenna," he muses. Forewarned, he sets about preparing his spells for the journey.

After a few hours of rest and research, he readies his summoning circles to bind his vestiges for the day. Moving to city ruled by evil and enforced by devils, Acererak and Zceryll would not serve his needs. Whispering an apology to his boon companions, he begins his rituals...

"Astaroth! Great Teacher of Man, O Prideful One! I demand you make you knowledge mine! Steal fire from the Gods and gift it unto me!"

*Spoiler: Binding Check 1*
Show

(1d20+17)[*30*]


A foul, unwashed sdour emits from Merrick's yellowing skin, but it is a small price to pay for the secrets of this most proud of angels...

First ritual completed, he steps out into the town proper and draws a new circle in a secluded urban greenspace. He frees his mind for the next battle of wills.

"Buer! Grandmother Huntress*!!* Favour me now..!

*Spoiler: Binding Check 2*
Show

(1d20+17)[*21*]


Merrick's boots slip off his now-cloven hooves. Her rather... goatish aroma inspires him further. Using his _shapesand,_ he fashions a headdress resembling a pair of ram's horns to complete the satyrish theme.

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

A break from the hectic pace of adventuring feels good for the soul, even if it's just for a few days. Rested and relaxed and garbed in far more comfortable clothes than usual (my armour and shield with their new calling enchantments stashed safely in my Haversack), I'm in a better mood than I can remember as we gather in the village square in the morning sun. My Sacred Auran longsword still hangs at my belt, but it's so finely crafted it almost looks ornamental.

"Yes, we should definitely drop by Ilthane's brood whilst we're in Alhaster to make sure none of them cause trouble in future," I agree with Merrick. "But I don't think that's our top priority. Maybe if we have some spare time whilst we're there."

I thank Manzorian and Allustan for their aid, and kiss Celeste a quick peck of farewell and a squeeze of her hand. _Love you! Stay out of trouble while I'm gone!_ I send affectionately, fully aware she can take care of herself.

With farewells done, I pass through the portal and begin the walk to the city.

"At least with horns and hoofs you ought to fit right in," I comment to Merrick along the way.

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

"My thoughts exactly. Devilish authorities may be more amenable to a tiefling scholar than to steel-clad champions of goodness."

Upon arrival, Merrick begins to reconnoiter the city subtly (or what he hopes is subtle; in his months since being incercerated by the shifters in the Free City he has forgotten how the common people interact).

*Spoiler: Rolls of Lore and Legend*
Show

Bardic Knowledge from Astaroth - What do we know of the environs and Zeech itself?
(1d20+19)[*26*]
Gather Information: 
Have old enemies arrived here? (1d20+4)[*6*]
Is there any indication anyone expects us? (1d20+4)[*10*]
Who and where is Lashonna? (1d20+4)[*15*]
Whither Traitor's Grave? (1d20+4)[*5*]


It seems his efforts alienate the locals. Perhaps the smell..?

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn* tags along with Merrick  _Best to make sure the squishy ones dont get into any trouble._ At the rate the wizard is transforming, any day now, Tal expects him to start going around on all fours, like decent folk.

*Spoiler*
Show

Tal has no skills to contribute and prefers keeping silent around these potentially-hostile strangers. Thanks to his Incarnate levels, he does carry a good aura, which wont endear him to the natives with detection abilities.

----------


## DrK

Alhaster is the largest and most prosperous city of the Bandit Kingdoms, a collection of warring city-states located in the devastated region on the north side of the Nyr Dyv. It had been a completely lawless place until it was taken over by a fallen paladin named Prince Zeech and his fallen angel cronies, about eighteen years ago, and now it is a shining beacon of order, safety, cleanliness, and oppression. It is also the major port city for a large swath of land, controlling everything that goes in or Bandit Kingdoms. It is under constant attack, but the insane despot Zeech has many powerful allies, including, it is rumored, a black dragon 



Alhaster can be roughly separated into two key districts: High Alhaster and Low Alhaster. Low Alhaster comprises the bulk of the town, and includes areas 1-18. High Alhaster consists of the western third of the town and encompasses areas 19-39. Areas 35-39, the Shanties and Eel Town lie outside of the town walls, but are still considered to be part of the town itself.  Southeast of the town sits an expansive tidal flat on which rows and rows of ramshackle houses have been built. This region is known as the Shanties. The roads that wind through this region are poorly-cobbled pathways that run along the tops of low ridges; during high tide, the areas between these roads (and under teh buildings themselves, wich rest on soggy wooden pilings) become churning tide pools. On the highest tides or during storms, the roads themselves are often submerged, and many of hte lesser buildings wash away only to be replaced in the following months by new hovels. Those who dwell in the shanties are the lowest of the low in Alhaster -- neither the Watchers or the Blessed Angels pay much attention to this forgotten slum, making it an excellent place to run from the law. 

A second region outside of Alhaster's city walls resides to the north: Eel Town, a small collection of shops, fishermen's hovels, and shipyards. It is here that the majority of Alhaster's shipbuilding occurs. Statues of Prince Zeech typify all parts of the town. There are hundreds of them -- Zeech shielding his eyes as he looks heroically to the east, Zeech astride a black charger killing a dragon wiht a lance, Zeech held aloft by an army of grateful workers -- the poses are different for each statue, and each is kept in immaculate shape. Even the thousands of crows that infest the city seem to understand this and avoid the statues. 

-------

Walking up to the road the nearest merchant wagons slow to a stop. Clearly intending to leave you a clear space on the road to not be associated with people like yourselves. The driver gives a neat bow and wave as he lets you walk on. Closing on the city walls the black stone walls loom above you, the stench of a city string in your noses as the sound of masses of people beyond loud. The roar of the arena and toiling of temple bells competing with the drone of the streets.

Joining the gate queue you soon reach the gate house. A dozen veteran hobgoblins and armoured humans administering the gate, the portcullis and clearly well used murder holes high above you. THey eye you all with a great deal of suspicion as you approach taking note of the holy symbols of Heronious on Elkist and Zarina with a faint seer on each of their faces.  

*Adventurers eh?*  sneers the guard taking in the jewels, belts and various arms and armour and glowing spells. *Zeech says your kind disturb the peace. You pay 200gp peace bond. You cause no troubkebyou get get half back when you leave.* 

(Assuming you pay) Entering the city you are funnelled down the main boulevard. Grim grey stone buildings dominate, a miasma of general malaise and depression seems to hang within the city like a bruise, despite the banners and performers crowding the streets. All seem surly, glancing around the patrolling guards and the harpies the "angels" that patrol the skies and nest on the sides of the great ziggurat on the edge of the cliffs. As each of the fiendish harpies fly overhea you can feel their hate radiating towards the three woman and Talsien

As you are funnelled through the packed streets you can hear a swirl of rumours within the crowd. "A dragon's hoard lies under traitor's grove if you can best the undead aye to get it..." Lady Lashona is going to the ball. She's the only one Z eech respects, her being power here for a century now!"Dammed Priest of Kord, he's a bugger aye! Threatening to disrupt our great Prince Zeech's feast." "Ebon Triad... nah. Mad priest in the Church of Deliverance vanished looking for that. But some say the dragon had 3 heads in the Traitors grove.." . "Zeech's feast to mark his 20 years. Whole city being celebrating eh. Can't wait to hear the tales of the feast. The Prince knows how to throw a party."

Merrick gets fewer looks (bar those reserved for someone who recognise a mage of some power) but although he knows of much of the lore about the city (mentioned above)  he doesn't know many other specifics.

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Astaroth reveled in the sights and smells of the city, oppressive as they both were. Buer meanwhile recoiled in horror at the dirty, infectious squalor. As Merrick approached the gates, he grudgingly parted with the 200 gp bond.

Given our track record, he muses toward Tal, I doubt we will ever see that again.

Once within the city proper, whispers from Fallen Astaroth clued Merrick intuitively on the state of Alhaster.

Unfortunately, his attempts at gleaner better and more specific information was less successful. 

Met with stares, hurriedly ended conversations, and a general feeling of unwelcomeness, Merrick eventually gave up.

"So much for subtlety. Should we draw attention to ourselves?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

Elkist has a barely-concealed sneer on her face as the group approach the city, the righteousness of her faith and self-confidence manifesting strangely through her drow heritage.

Not one to hide away, she strides with surety as everyone makes their way through the packed streets. "A charming place".

----------


## Stegyre

*Tal*

*Do you suppose "mounts" need to pay that peace bond?* Tal muses to the others, *I don't see them charging any of the horses.* He growls softly at the guard. *This place really stinks!* The scent of evil, the strange, sickeningly-twisted thought patterns of the lower-plane outsiders. Surely even those without heightened senses can feel this? Tal wonders. His fur bristles his discomfort, and he hopes the others can, indeed, pass it off as a snappish mount. As they move through the crowds, he scans them for anyone who is not as they seem -- devils flying through the air are not as dangerous as those on the ground pretending to be ordinary people, he reasons. _It's not the obvious threats but the hidden ones . . ._ _Hahaha! Sniff all you like, dog! Nothing in forests, deserts, or dungeons has prepared you for the political machinations of a city like this. Those who will smile in your face and plot your downfall in backroom you will never see, who wield their knives through the hands of others. You'll never even see it coming!_ _Hmpf!_ Tal shakes his head angrily at the confusing thoughts.

*Perhaps this feast?* he asks of the others, keeping their main mission in mind. _Though this Traitor's Grove sounds far more comforting_ -- the sort of place he and old friend GoatTracker might go to have a good time tearing up and smashing things, he thinks wistfully, wondering if he might ever see the giant man again.

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I wince slightly, parting with a significant portion of my purse, but I don't wish to make a fuss. Taking in the sights and sounds, the ziggurat in particular draws my attention. _Where have we seen Ziggurats before?_ I think facetiously at Merrick.

"We should maybe seek out the priests of Kord," I suggest. If anyone in this town is going to be friendly it'll be them. We need to get a lay of the place, who else might be allies, how to ask about Lashonna without drawing attention to ourselves, that sort of thing."

----------


## DrK

You move through the busy streets of the town, everywhere you walk you draw gazes, some interested some hostile from the residents of the strange bandit city. Pushing through packed markets you can see all manner of strange things for sale, and evidence of the savage law underneath. Gibbets decorate each market square, mostly full and you see one of them "live" as you see three haggard battered and bloody looking criminals in long sack cloth robes. As they are herded onto the platform you see a priest of Hextor (reminiscent of the one you fought what seemed so long ago under the mines in Diamond Lake), the priest announces  their crimes loudly - *"In the name of the Iron Lord these scum have been found guilty of heresy. Worshipping the Ebon Triad they would corrupt the teachings of Hextor. For their crimes their is only one sentence!"* As he ends the sentence the executioner (complete with black hood) pulls the level opening the trapdoor and the 3 men choke unhappily on the nooses, their last sounds the enthusiastic cheering of the crowd.

Zarina shakes her head saldy, before glancing at the others, _Its interesting that the Ebon Triad is hated here almost as much by them as us. There must be a schism in the church. Lets us hope they choke upon it."_ She adds the last clutching her holy symbol to ward off the evil. 

Continuing on you can soon hear the grunting of fighting and wrestling and the heavy thudding of sparring as you approach the Temple of Kord. The Temple appears a cross between a large church or a gladiatorial arena and is filled with half naked oiled and bearded men wrestling or  sparring with heavy wooden staffs and clubs under the watchful gaze of a bearded fat high priest, one of his arms replaced with a metallic arms of magical power, looking almost like liquid metal. 

As you enter the sandy floor, Zarina looks to Lan, *"Not as grand as the last arena we were in, but less hidden undead worms underneath I hope"* Any further comments are unheard as the high priest booms at you all, "STOP! In the name of the the Ram lord stop. Women, weak, soft women, are not allowed on our holy sand." he looks at Talsien and Lan (and with an unimpressed gaze at Merrick), "THe men may stay and supplicate themselves but the women must use the lesser entrance around the back..."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

_Tal, may you please ask Mirriana how we should approach this? My instinct says this buffoon will only respond to a display of strength._

Merrick makes a mental note to later visit the local charnal house with Acererak as his guest. The recently-deceased Triads may prove useful fonts of information...

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*




> ". . . Women, weak, soft women, are not allowed on our holy sand."


Tal chokes on a guffaw and tries to make it look like a wolfish sneeze. _"Weak, soft women"? He really said that?_ He sits back on his haunches, tongue lolling out of his mouth.

*Merrick is wondering what you would like to do,* he sends to Mir, clearly curious too how the redoubtable warrior women will respond to the affront.

----------


## RCgothic

My expression remains flat even as my full plate armour and shield snap into place in all their highly polished splendour and I stand immobile like a mountain, neither advancing further not giving any inclination I'm going to go back.

"If I see any soft, weak women I'll be sure to let them know," I state flatly. "Before you stand the Champions of the Free City and the Banes of Ilthane."

I'm pretty sure he'll have heard of both. A black dragonscale necklace hangs round my neck, a twin of the one I gave to Celeste. Elkist wasn't there for those events admittedly, but her deeds since are of enough of a similar caliber I don't let it bother me.

"Archmage Manzorian of The Fortress of Unknown Depths sent us. We're here on his business and politely request your aid. I will be sure to mention how _helpful_ you are when I next see him," I prompt. "We don't have to discuss things here, but given what we overheard in the city we thought you might prefer...?" I suggest, leaving open the option of going elsewhere and giving him a way to back down without losing face.

*Spoiler*
Show


Diplomacy:(1d20+12)[*16*] pile on the circumstance bonuses please. :Small Smile:

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

To Accentuate the point, Merrick draws into his Bag of Holding and holds aloft the head of said Illthane.

*Spoiler: Aid Another (Fingers Crossed I don't get a 1...)*
Show

(1d20+8)[*27*] Diplomacy

----------


## DrK

As Zarina and Elkist stand by Mirriana, all 3 resplendent in their armoured finery and weapons. As Mirriana describes their exploits the fat priest begins to look a less sure of himself and his followers shuffle uneasily, aware that they party are far stronger than them. 

As Merrick pulls out the head the fat priest chokes back a cry of horror at the metal plates trophy head. One of the initiates falling to his knees, a faint cry of "my family, they are avenged."

The fat priest pauses, booming voice quelled by the mutterings and cheers of his own followers. "The head of the beast! The thing that has haunted the traitors graves and the iron fist of Zeech himself". Backing up a step he drops his voice, "Let it not be said that Barnabas Voren does not recognise those blessed by strength. Come, come join our banquet table." 

He gestures to a simple wooden trestle table in the corner pulled high with some of meat ans cous cous stew. "Will you tell us of the slaying the beast? Or the great undead worm that so assailed the grand tourney in the Free City."
As they sit he looks at Mirriana more carefully, "What brings you to this city? You so not look like you or your golden companions would have business with Zeech. Why are you not tending a temple of your own?

----------


## RCgothic

I smile graciously as the priest relents.

"We would be honoured to accept your hospitality," I say taking a seat on the bench by the table.

"I've never really been the temple sort. If Mystara hadn't called me to events, Ilthane would probably have killed me in her first attack on Diamond Lake whilst the other Watchmen fled," I admit, somewhat shocked by a possibility I hadn't considered before. 

"But fortunately by then Taliesn and I had already started a path that had seen us crowned champions of the Free City games, and joined with companions mighty enough to face her!"

"Unfortunately the undead worm wasn't the beginning or the end of it. There's a conspiracy to resurrect an ancient Demigod of Wormy-Undeath called Kyuss. Ilthane was involved in spreading his works to the Mistmarsh and we brought down her wrath by interfering with her eggs there, so she attacked my home town. We were summoned back in time for her second attack, where she attacked from the air. When our magic proved a match for her assault she retreated into the bay to let our durations expire. After that it was a desperate struggle in the air, blade against claw, until the beast fell and smote the town square with her ruin," I relate the battle.

"We understand she has a brood nearby that we should probably deal with whilst we're here, given the undead state of the one in the Mistmarsh. We also heard that Raknian may have fled here after his disgrace for unleashing the worm on the Free City. And frankly I have questions about Zeech building a Ziggurat, given his possible links to the conspiracy and that the last Ziggurat we visited gifted an ancient city to the worms of Kyuss to fuel his Apotheosis."

"But none of that is why we're here. We have heard that Lashonna, one of Zeech's allies, has knowledge of Kyuss, and perhaps of Archmage Manzorian's friend Balakarde who was investigating and has gone missing. We need to find out what she knows, but we don't know this city or how to gain access to her confidence. We were hoping you may be able to guide us, or at least point us to someone who can."

"Needless to say, what I've spoken of here is confidential, entrusted only to you worthy followers of Kord," I warn, fixing each man here present with a serious gaze. "I'd be being more circumspect even now, but we're already known to Zeech from the games and Raknian has probably told Zeech everything he thinks we know already. Still, it would be better if Zeech doesn't learn more for now."

----------


## DrK

Master Priest Voren nods sagely, a hand pulling at  his meet and beer stained bead. As you describe the ziggurat in the fallen Spire of Shadows his eyes dart towards the half built ziggurat where slaves and whip wielding overseers scurry like ants over the massive block like levels. *"I am troubled friends. You speak of the ziggurat, that is a most worrying concern. As for Lashona..."* he shakes his head, a look of almost wistful admiration on his face. "The Lady Lashona is a mystery. She is wise in many ways and has remained ever young for the past 3 decades. I had heard tales of the Balakarde passing through some months ago but had not spoken with him."

He gestures at the distant palace spires "The palace is hosting a party of sorts. The Prince's ego is immense and he welcomes any with fame and wonder that could be met. If you speak to the palace functionaries and speak of being the arena champions he may invite you. If he does so you could meet the Lady there. She has not taken guests at her manor for a long, long time."

He pauses and nods to the east, "The traitor's graves are the swamps by the river. Its is where many of the poor or criminals are buried. It is a swampy mess that is said to be haunted and near death for anyone that goes there. But as you have slain Ilthane that was said to be where she made her lair. I shall think on the Ebon Triad though, You are welcome to take rooms here in the meantime"

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Knowing the value of grace, Merrick elects to forget the rude welcome from before. The enemy of an enemy...

Perhaps Zeech has discovered a means to duplicate Kyusss ascension. If hes as arrogant as you say, the right question and correct compliment at the right time may get us in his good graces.

He never claimed to be a bard who could win over a raging beast, but every day he did negotiate with essentially disembodied egos in exchange for tangible gains.

How do some-recently arrived celebrities let their presence be known?

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina looks to the others and shrugs. _" I would suspect he will know we are there. The way I see it we have 3 options to explore from the notes that Balakrde and Manzorian gave us. We can explore Ilthanes possible lair, seek out this Cleric of the Cudgel or seek Lashona. What do you think Mirriana?"_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

If I may opine, I think we should clean out Illthanes brood first. After what you told me about the lizard folk eggs, I wonder if her lair might hold more information. Also a hoard and dragons to slay should not be left unchecked.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina looks at Merrick and nods, *"Aye, I would agree Master Merrick, we know where the brood may be and its still early in the day. if we rid ourselves of that then there is no chance of her spawn coming back to trouble Diamon Lake in the future and the village can remain safe."* Glancing at the portly abbot she gestures at the initiates, *"COuld you lend us a man Abbot, just to show us the way to the Traitor's Graveyard?"*

THe abbot nods, "Most certainly. Brother Gordon, come here." he bellows to a well muscled man "You know the way to the swamps aye?" he question before the man nods. "Lead these folk down there, they will rid of us of some vile beasts and loosen Zeech's hold on the city."  Even as the man looks nervous, the abbot shakes his head, "Nae lad you won't be going in. Take 'em down and then have a few drinks in the Rat's Nest and they can meet you afterwards."

The man agrees and nods a greeting, "Morning, I am Brother Gordon, do you need to prepare or do you wish to leave any luggage here? The swamp is humid and thre are many flies, plus more larger and aggressive dangers."

----------


## RCgothic

I ponder a moment the brother's offer. Nothing I carry is a particular encumbrance, and most is likely to be needed in any adventure. But I do have a few outfits and precious items I'd prefer to keep fresh.

"Thank you brother Gordon, I would like to leave a few things," I reply, reaching into the depths of my handy haversack to pull out my spare clothes and jewellery. "Please keep these safe."

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

"If I may use your chapel for a few minutes prior to our departure?" 

Elkist excuses herself and finds a quiet place to meditate as she prepares for the task ahead.

----------


## DrK

Time is given to you and a set of penitent cells are offered, the gate stone cells offering spartan comfort for you all. Elkist is given the time to pray, the main chapel, although dominated by imagery and statues of Kord has small alcoves to all of the major God's and Goddesses, Heronious and Pelor not commonly seen in the city. 

After prayers the young initiate leads you through the narrow winding streets towards the river. As you walk towards the river the quality of the housing drops, rickety tenaments and narrow alleys dominated by crowds of drab slightly fearful people watching the skies and refuse oiled high in the street. Although even in the most wretched district statues of Zeech stand every few blocks and proclamations of his festival and his great endeavour mark many walls.

Reaching the river the young lad stops and points across the muddy waters. *"there, that's the grave yard. There's some wooden walkways but kind the mud, fog and graves"* . Looking out to the river estuary you can see a mass of miss and reed covered islands linked by numerous partially rotted wooden walkways mostly shrouded in must with a variety of stone moneuments and  markers. The mass of muddy islands buzzes with insects and smells of marsh.

Zarina gazes at the nearest walkway and then grins a little at Lan, *"Not sure they'd have supported Master Goat's weight."* As she gazes out into the marsh she looks a little concerned. *'Hmm, not the most welcoming."*

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Well, here we are again, knocking at villainys door. Let me first prepare us.

Arcane might flows from the Anima Magus and magical protections and enhancements flow.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting: 
overland flight
Mass Resist Energy (acid) 140 minutes
Mass Resist Energy (cold) 140 minutes
Protection From Arrows 14 hours

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Taliesn sniffs the fetid air, "sniffing" with his other senses, too (_detect evil_, mindsight), though he doesn't expect to smell anything this close.




> *"Hmm, not the most welcoming."*


He shrugs shoulders at Zarina's comment. *"Welcoming" places are the ones where you can be betrayed. This place is at least honest in its menace.*

He licks his lips and flexes all four claws, eager to face whatever danger awaits.

----------


## DrK

As flickering magics erupt around the brave heroes the swamp and marsh beckons you in, hillocks and tufts of tough grass sandwiched between moss covered dolmens and decaying tombstones. Peering into the misty swamp its Lans sharp eyes that spy a movement on the largest mound some 200ft away.

The hummock is like an island some 200ft in diameter, a 20ft wide waist deep sluggish channel surrounding it (~80ft from you). The land is covered in thick weeds and scattered stones. As Lan watches he sees a flicker of something large in the air before it lands in the middle of the hummock and vanishes from view

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"Well let's get this over with," I say, approaching the mound when everyone is ready. "_Dark Way!_" I cast, bridging the small channel so we don't have to wade.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

Elkist quietly begins a sonorous chant as the group makes their way across the ribbon of magic towards the hummock, placing even more wards about the party.

*Spoiler: cast*
Show

Cast:

Energy immunity (fire) x2 - Elkist & Mirriana duration 24 hours
Protection from energy (120hp electricity) x5 - all, duration 110 minutes

Dark Way is a cool spell :-)

----------


## DrK

As more enchantments and spells and wardings spring up around the party Mirriana casts out a hand and solid bridge of force forms a gap across the soggy boggy moat surronding the clumped mound. As you get maybe half way across (~50ft across the 100ft bridge) its Lan and Talseien's sharp eyes that notice the winged reptillian form crouching behind a large tombstone on the island some 80ft away! Its glimmering yellow eyes burning brightly as its stares at you with predatory focus!




_Initiative

Talsien, Mirriana
Dragon
Everyone else

_

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

*I do not like how it is looking at me.* Tal growls faintly under his breath as he starts loping across the shadowy bridge faster and faster, until he's in a long sprint, fore legs and hind legs stretched to their limit as each bound throws him through the air toward the crouching dragon, covering much more distance than he realistically should. 

Forty feet away, his muscles bunch, and he launches into the air, sailing toward his target, all four claws splayed, ready to grab and rend . . .
*Spoiler: surprise!*
Show


So . . . , I'm so out of practice with combat I had to go back and read the rules, but I think this works:

1. Swift action to activate Horizon Walker chronocharm and move half my speed (30') toward the dragon, now 50' away. That should still be on the bridge (now at 80' out of 100'), so I don't need to worry about any difficult terrain, which I'm sure this swamp is full of.

2. Move action, 10' of that is regular, and for the last 40' to the dragon, it's all airborne. Tal has a +41 jump check: *jump* - (1d20+41)[*44*]. That should avoid any problem with difficult terrain from the end of the bridge to the dragon.  :Small Wink:  Tal's reach is 10'. Not sure about the dragon's, but if it's 15' or greater, I've also got a "sufficient" tumble check to avoid an AoO: *tumble* - (1d20+26)[*46*]

3. Standard action attack. Some things haven't changed: 

*claw* - (1d20+27)[*37*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*24*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*45*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*22*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*35*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*22*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*39*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*]

If two or more claws hit, *rend* damage from his Girallon Arms bind.

Let me know if I made any errors.

Edit: neglected to say, rend is double damage, so if all 4 hit, that would be . . . 176.

Edit-Edit: Wow, that was a pretty lousy jump, for Tal, but an incredibly graceful tumble.

----------


## RCgothic

"Try and stop it taking flight!" I suggest to Tal as he strategy bounding ahead, slower myself due to the care required for spellcasting.

"_Divine Power!_" I cast, inviting myself with strength, durability and combat ability.

I also activate my protective aura.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move 30ft towards dragon.

+6BAB (gains an extra attack)
+2 STR (+6 supplants +4
+14 thp

Protection devotion +5 sacred to AC allies within 30ft.

----------


## DrK

THe heroes stride across the dark bridge of force conjured by Mirriana, the cleric, Elkist, Zarina, Lan and Merrick all fairly close together. As they catch sight of the dragon hiding (badly) in the undergrowth Mirriana strides forward, warding spells erupting from her and benefiting those still on the bridge  as Talsien races forward, leaping towards the beast and landing upon it in a flurry of slashing and and rending claws that tear great chunks of flesh and scale from the hapless dragon that seems terrified by the savage attack! 

As Tal sails an effortless fiorty feet forwards to land on the the scaled back the dragon hisses in fury, bellowing loudly in Draconic *"Slayers of our Mother, you who would steal her mighty visage, we shall rend you limb from limb..."* Rearing up it spins its long neck around, a massive gout of toxic black acid spilling from its mouth as it lashes at Tal with teeth, wings and claws seeking to rend him as badly as he had rended it!

*Spoiler: Dragon 1*
Show



Quicken breath Acid line on Tal (12d4)[*25*] Acid Ref DC22 for half
Full attack (with rapid strike) 
Bite (1d20+23)[*26*] dam (1d8+8)[*12*]  [magic/evil]
Claw (1d20+21)[*38*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*]  [magic/evil]
Claw (1d20+21)[*29*] dam (1d6+5)[*10*]  [magic/evil]
Claw (1d20+16)[*30*] dam (1d6+5)[*6*]  [magic/evil]
Wing (1d20+21)[*41*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*]  [magic/evil]
Wing  (1d20+21)[*29*] dam (1d6+5)[*9*]  [magic/evil]




Even more horrific though is the water parting either side of the Dark way bridge as three more of the dragons leap from the water! The savage pincer attack noting a _"Clever girl..."_ from Zarina as she braces for the oncoming onslaught! The first dragon lunges forward, engulfing ALL of the characters atop the bridge in a cone of acid, the other two aiming more focused bursts that hit a selction of the heroes with the streams of toxic acid that hisses on the water. 

Two of them surge forward, bodies in the water, long neck snaking 15ft forward (reach) to snap at Zarina and Elkist whilst the third focuses oits beady eyes on Mirriana at the front of the pack and thick sticky tar bubbles fr omthe surface of the darkbridge impeding Mirriana's progress and thos behind her! Leaving Tal isolated 

*Spoiler: Other Dragons*
Show



Dragon 2: Wdien/Quicken metabreath on EVERYONE (apart from Tal)  (12d4)[*27*] Acid Ref DC22 for half
- swims 15ft from the bridge and bites at Zarina  Bite (1d20+23)[*39*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]  [magic/evil]

Dragon 3: Quicken metabreath on *Zarina/Elkist/Lan* (12d4)[*29*] Acid Ref DC22 for half
- swims 15ft from the bridge and bites at Elkist Bite (1d20+23)[*39*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]  [magic/evil]

Dragon 4: Quicken metabreath on *Merrrick/Mirriana*(12d4)[*30*] Acid Ref DC22 1d8+8[/roll]  
 -- Remains 40ft from the bridge casts _Resinous tar_ on the bridge under and in front of Mirriana making that part of the bridge sticky difficult terrain

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

His magical ward against acid holding strong, Merrick rises away from the bridge and above the tangle of humanoid and reptile.

You will join her in Tiamats eternal midden pit.

Pointing a finger at the tar-flinging wyrm, drawing the essence of Astaroth to enhance the beam, a disintegration ray shoots forth.

*Spoiler: Maximized Disintegrate*
Show

(1d20+10)[*14*] ranged touch
(14d6)[*55*] damage maximized to 84
DC 20 fort to take 5d6 (maximized to 30) damage.

----------


## Stegyre

*Tal*

The acid breath washes harmlessly over Taliesn. _Thanks, Merrick!_ and he tanks the onslaught of the first dragon's attacks. He responds with a single word: *Burn!*
*Spoiler: Round 2 attacks*
Show


Swift action to use his Burning Blade maneuver: +1d6+1/2 IL fire damage to each melee attack (IL is 9, and I don't recall if that rounds up or down)

Move action:
Obligatory jump to trigger landshark boots: *Jump* - (1d20+41)[*57*]
Obligatory tumble to avoid any AoO possibly triggered by that jump: *tumble* - (1d20+26)[*27*]

Standard action:
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*44*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*] plus *fire* - (1d6+4)[*8*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*46*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*24*] plus *fire* - (1d6+4)[*5*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*37*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*22*] plus *fire* - (1d6+4)[*9*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*40*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*27*] plus *fire* - (1d6+4)[*10*]

* Increase each fire damage +1 if odds round up, if it matters.
* If 2 or more claw attacks hit, damage is doubled, but not the fire damage.
* The previous turn's attack penetrated any DR/magic; current and future attacks penetrate any other sort of DR, thanks to transmutation property of Tal's wyrmfang belt.
* Tal will try to leave the head intact, just in case Merrick is collecting.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan had spotted the poorly hidden dragons, but fell victim to the classic blunder - focusing on the threat he could see to the exclusion of the ones he didnt.  

Survival instincts kicked in and the small man leapt into the air, flying up at an angle.  He got within 30 of the dragon engaged with Tal, taking aim at the giant beast. He muttered under his breath, Let it begin ... .  As he approached aerially, three javelins flew out to the greet the dragon they attacked first. 
_As swift, activate shirt to fly.  Move action to get w/in 30 of dragon engaged with Tal, standard to use Greater Manyshot.  No Deadly Aim yet.
Att 1 - (1d0+18)[19]Att 1 - 26, Dam - (1d4+8)[11]+Skirmish - 24 = Total: 35
Att 2 - (1d0+13)[14],Att 2 - 23, Dam - (1d4+8)[11]+Skirmish - 25 = Total: 36
Att 3 - (1d0+8)[9], Att 3 - 28, Dam - (1d4+8)[11]+Skirmish - 16 = Total: 27_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 32 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +20 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina watches in some awe as Talisien bounds forwards and tears massive strips of flesh from the dragon, but her excitement is short lived as the other 3 of the beasts splash up out of the water, huge gouts of acid spewing over her magical wardings as she takes cover, even after that the multiple Zarina's duck down, one of the images shattering into fragmented glass as the dragon's fangs narrowly miss her. 

Cursing she looks at the two on her right, one targeting her, and one some 30ft further forwards trying to block the bridge. The circlet on her forehead glows with power as a trio of magical bolts strike forth from her hands, the Eye of bococb allowing her to sense the weak points in the dragon's magical wardings. Even as the fire rays die down she mutters another incantation and begins to hover above the bridge before jetting into the air. She looks down at the scaled lizard, a smile on her face, a foe she could face, a beast to impale.... *"Try me worm, your mother met her end on our blades and you'll share her fate, pathetic lizards..."*. The insult delivered in draconic designed to be stinging. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dragon bite (1d7)[*6*] hits her on a  1
Ref save (1d20+17)[*28*] 
Ref save (1d20+17)[*22*]

Know Devotion (1d20+21)[*31*] For hit/dam bonus
Circlet of Rapid casting: Swift Scorching Ray  at Dragon 2 w/Empowered spell shard
Ray 1 Spell Resistance (1d20+19)[*23*] to hit (1d20+15)[*31*] dam (4d6)[*6*] x1.5 FIRE
Ray 2 Spell Resistance (1d20+19)[*26*] to hit (1d20+15)[*17*] dam (4d6)[*10*] x1.5 FIRE
Ray 3 Spell Resistance (1d20+19)[*27*] to hit (1d20+15)[*27*] dam (4d6)[*11*] x1.5 FIRE

Standard: Cast Fly
Move: Fly 30ft directly up 
Dragon's AoO (1d20+23)[*26*] dam (1d8+8)[*15*] Mirror image (hits on a 1) (1d6)[*4*]



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125/125 +10
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield +5 Mirriana +3 Dragon skin = *40* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Heart of Air  (+10ft Jump) 12 hours
Dragon skin (Black)
Shield
Mirror Image 6 images
Fly 14 mins



Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +8 shield +2 dex+3 nat +5 sacred = 40

Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC) [Mirriana]; Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min) [Merrick/Elkist]

*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

Similarly to my companions I'm well-warded against acid attacks. The tar isn't even an inconvenience - it didn't look like Tal was going to need help anyway - as I backtrack towards the rest of the party.

"Are they saying anything interesting?" I ask curiously. _"Flame Strike!"_I cast off-handedly, catching two of the dragons in the blast.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move towards party. 25ft including 1 square of difficult terrain.

Cast Flame Strike. (14d6)[*47*] half fire half divine, ref DC21 for half.
Spell Resistance Dragon 1 (1d20+14)[*17*]
Spell Resistance Dragon 2 (1d20+14)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

_Dragons. Now here were some foes to fight!_ Elkist swings her sword about, swooping through the air as she engages the nearest with her great blade of crackling electricity.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

*Move:* Advance on one of the ambushers (Fly ~15ft, hopefully AoO is used)
*Standard:* Lightning Sword (1d20+18)[*21*] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon) damage (2d6+10)[*15*] (+8 str, +2 weapon) + shock (1d6)[*3*]
*Swift:* Heart of Earth -> Stoneskin

----------


## DrK

The swamp explodes with flickering lights, flames and explosions as the heroes lash out with powerful magics and attacks! On the island Tal claws and grapples with dragon, both dragon and the animalistic shifter tearing great chunks off each other, although Tal's savagery and glowing claws seem to be gaining the upper hand. Then the end happens as Lan leaps forward taking flight, a  flurry of force javelins hammering into the dragon, one of them bouncing off the thick scales but the others ripping into the dragon pinning it to the muddy ground as it dies from javelins and bloody claw attacks. 

Back on bridge Merrick spirals into the air, a thin green beam of deadly magic ripping through the dragon's magical protections. The disintegration is savage as fully half the dragon disintegrates into dust, tail, rear legs, left wing all blasted into dust by the powerful magical assault. Even as its writhes and twists Zarina leaps skwyards on a plume of flickering flames, rays of fire flying from her hands as the three rays strike he dragon in he face, one penetrating its skull as its sinks steaming and spreading dust from its remains 

_Disintergrate is 2d6 per level so its a horrible 168 maximised damage_ 

The one by Elkist shrieks in rage as it watches two of its hatchlings die, then it leaps at Elkist, its massive form able to shrug off her blow as it and its surviving dragon kin are engulfed in a pilalr of flame but both manage to emerge unscathed as their natural wards shield them from damage. The dragon by Mirriana pounces forward atop her, a hissed _"You will all die! We will feast on your bones..."_, even as it pounces she can see its weapons rippling and becoming wraithlike. 

The second flies from Elkist streaking into the air seeking to snatch the flying Merrick from air after seeing that the crazed wizard had disintergrated its brother!

*Spoiler: Dragons*
Show



Dragon #3
Fly towards Merrick and snatch and swallow! (1d20+21)[*31*] dam (1d6+5)[*10*] grapple (1d20+23)[*25*] vs merricks (1d20)[*13*] +??
 -- If grappled bite/swallow (1d8+8)[*16*] and SWALLOWED!

Dragon #4
Swift: Wraithstrike
Full attack Mirriana vs TOUCH

Bite (1d20+23)[*32*] dam (1d8+8)[*10*]
Claw (1d20+21)[*27*] dam (1d6+5)[*9*]
Claw (1d20+21)[*27*] dam (1d6+5)[*7*]
Claw (1d20+16)[*30*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*]
Wing (1d20+21)[*31*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*]
Wing (1d20+21)[*37*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*]








_Elkist gets an AoO on Dragon #3_

----------


## RCgothic

Post in wrong thread

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

Even as the dragon pounces its wraithlike claws become solid once more and scrape off my armour. 

"Wraithstrike! I like that spell!" I retort to the dragon's ineffective attack. My own sword has become misty and immaterial. A ring on my right hand glows. I step closer to the dragon attacking me to bring it within range and without further pause I strike back, a mighty blow suffused with divine energies, my sword passing scale as easily as claws would have passed metal.

"Everybody, help Merrick!" I instruct.
*Spoiler*
Show


Immediate action: Ring of spell battle. Re-designate target of wraithstrike spell - my weapon.

5-ft step.

Wraithstrike Divine Surge Strike: (1d20+20)[*29*] Vs touch AC.
Damage: (1d8+6)[*10*] plus (8d8)[*42*] Damage counts as good and magic for bypassing DR.

Manoeuvres for next round: (9d5)[*4*][*1*][*4*][*1*][*5*][*3*][*4*][*3*][*4*](29) SB, DS, DR, DtF, WRT

----------


## Stegyre

*Tal*

Turning from the remains of the first dragon, Tal sees one of the other dragons taking flight and swallowing Merrick. _That will not do!_. Bunching on his haunches, he launches into the air, flying like a burning rocket straight to the flying dragon.

*Spoiler: Tal Takes Flight*
Show


. . . temporarily, at least:

Full attack: Searing Charge, allowing him to charge attack, in flight, with perfect maneuverability. Not sure how much "flanking" matters with flying creatures, but as I have plenty of movement (120'), Tal will circle up and attack the dragon from whichever direction (most likely above) that gives flanking with others. 

Only get the one attack (which is why he doesn't usually charge) but adds fire damage:

*claw* - (1d20+27)[*29*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*26*] plus *fire* - (5d6)[*15*]  (if it's available and matters, +2 to hit for flanking)

After that, he'll just let himself fall to the ground. The height isn't worth burning a _feather fall_. Just let me know how far.

Edit: Wow! What a dangerously-bad to-hit roll that was. Might need the flanking bonus after all. *I'm just not used to flying.*  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan nodded grimly as the dragon he and Tal teamed up on died.  Unfortunately, he turned in time to see Merrick swallowed by one of the remaining two dragons.   The others would be fine to solo one dragon, but he needed to help the wizard out - no matter how questionable the mans powers might be.  

Whispering two words of power, Lan felt a thrill of energy rush through his body.  Moving faster for the moment, he flew towards the dragon, throwing another three javelin shots at the flying beast.  Perhaps it would be enough damage to force the creature to spit Merrick out. 

If not, they could always cut him free from the corpse.
_Swift action - cast swift haste (lasts for (1d4)[4] rounds).
Move action (up to 90) to fly w/in 30 of dragon that swallowed our wiz.   
Standard - Greater Manyshot.  I messed up my bonuses last time ... greater Manyshot doesnt apply iterative penalties... just one big penalty to your full BAB!
Att 1 - (1d20+19)[32], Dam - (1d4+8)[12]+Skirmish - (6d6)[27] = Total: 39
Att 2 - (1d20+19)[38], Dam - (1d4+8)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[29] = Total: 39
Att 3 - (1d20+19)[35], Dam - (1d4+8)[12]+Skirmish - (6d6)[16] = Total: 28
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: Swift haste (effects of haste for 3 more rounds); Flight (4 more rounds); Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Everything becomes constricted and dark suddenly as Merrick finds himself down the gullet of one of Illthane's brood.

_Well this is a pickle._

Quickly itemizing his spell list, he sighs. It would be too hard to focus anyway, what with being crushed as he tried to cast.

*Spoiler: DC 24 With a Con of 11 = Wasted Spell*
Show

Note to sell, buy CON increasing items.


Spiteful to the end, Merrick will his shapesand headpiece into a mass of spines to irritate the dragon.

_There's a small chance I can escape Taliesn, but please ask the others to try getting me out first,_ he asks his shifter companion.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

As the flames and the savage and brutal enhanced disintegration kill the nearest dragon to her she whirls to see Mirriana rebuffing "her" dragon before smashing it savagely in the face. At Mirriana's orders she nods, *"As you say Contsable"* she shoouts back, joining Lan and Talsien in raining fire at the creature. Looking skywards she rockets upwards on feeling the wind rushing through her hair and the feeling of true freedom as she swoops towards the beast following the flaming trail left by Talsien and the staying clear of Lan's deadly field of fire. 

She (all 6 of her) plunge into the mass of wings, claws and teeth and bring down Sword of Aqaa hard trying to cut Merrick free! The charge savage, her weapon catching fire she dives upwards, her thumb slipping over the catch to combine the desert wind with the flask of viurlent liquid ember upon the blade!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




AoO from the Dragon (1d20+23)[*26*] dam (1d8+8)[*12*] mirror images, Zarina on a 6 (1d6)[*3*]

Charge the Dragon (gets +10 damage from Leading the charge Stance)
Swift: Searing blade boost +3d6+10 damage
Attack (1d20+21)[*27*] Dam (1d12+21)[*27*] + (3d6+10)[*19*] searing boost + (3d6)[*13*] liquid ember; Dragons Ref save Vs DC17 to not catch fire (1d20)[*11*]
17 base +2 charge +4 KDevot-2 PA


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125/125 +10
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield+3 Dragon skin = *35* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Heart of Air  (+10ft Jump) 12 hours
Dragon skin (Black)
Shield
Mirror Image 6 images
Fly 14 mins
Knowledge Devotion +4



Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +8 shield +2 dex+3 nat +5 sacred = 40

Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC) [Mirriana]; Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min) [Merrick/Elkist]

*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)






_Just Elkist to go_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

As the dragon slumps dead around him, Merrick shimmies out of the new opening created by his companions.

There is no dignified way to emerge from a body that swallowed you.

He nods his thanks and rises back up into the air.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

Elkist turns and swoops back across the miasma to fight the sole remaining dragon in unison with her friend.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

*Full:* Lightning Sword (1d20+18)[*32*] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon) damage [roll]2d6+10[roll] *[16]*(+8 str, +2 weapon) + shock (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

The flying dragon is savagely assailed even as it snatches and gobbles down its prize! Talsien and Zarina both streak up into the air, the shifter trailing fire behind him and both savage the dragon with a great slice of claws or the swing of the flaming Sword of Aqaa and massive rents are torn in the dragon, a single image of Zarina's vanishing into flickering motes of light as the dragon swings its head around trying to bite her. Flapping weakly it tries to gain altitude, confident it can outpace the slowly falling Talsien and soaring Zarina but before it can make good on its escape a trio of javelins streak upwards striking it in the head, the force of the magically powered skewers penetrating the lizard's eye socket and plunging into its brain. The beast collapses from the sky, the impact on the water a sudden shock in the constricting and corrosive darkness for Merrick. the water filling the stomach is more worrying but he is able to climb up the slack water filled gullet and pull himself free and float above the brackish water.  A muttered There is no dignified way to emerge from a body that swallowed you..... to the others

On the the darkbridge of force the final dragon lets out a high pitched roar of pain as its claws suddenly harden and bounce of Mirriana's solid armour before her own sword becomes wispy and plunges through its scales. Even as it recoils from that Elkist swoops in and slices down with a brutal blow in a shower of crackling lightning sparks. 

The dragon roars more before turning and in a great splash of water that soaks Mirriana and Elkist flaps it batlike wings before flapping into the air streaking down the river bed trying to gain altitude even as it trails blood in a shower behind it.... A great agonised shriex of *"Naximarra shall have her revenge! I will come return and you, or your children's children will be mine...."*

*Spoiler: Dragon #4*
Show



Withdraw action to avoid the AoO from Elkist and Mirriana
Flap 160ft away (currently 130ft horizontal and at 40ft altitude) - silly clumsy flyer

----------


## RCgothic

"You can't escape us Naximarra! We have your blood!" I call after the retreating dragon, indicating my and Elkist's bloodied swords. "You think we'd let you go after a threat like that? We can track you to the ends of hell itself! Come back and face your end with dignity! Or yield we may yet be merciful. If you make us do this the hard way we'll just dig you out of whatever hole you go to ground in!"

"_Constricting Chains!_"

Even as I weaken slightly, luminous chains burst from the swamp to bind the dragon in place, preventing it from moving away from us. As a further security, I grasp the metamagic rod hanging from my belt.

"_Quickened Control Winds!_"

Winds swirl around me as I mutter words of command too quiet for the dragon to hear before the previously light winds raise to a howl, threatening to check her progress and bear her back to us. An eye of calm surrounds the party however.

"Well, let's go get her." I suggest to the party, preparing to summon my griffon when I next get a chance. "If she doesn't yield then we'll probably have to kill her."

*Spoiler*
Show


Holy Word -> Constricting Chains (sanctified). 
No save, no spell resistance. Range 240ft.
Strength DRAIN (1D2)[*1*]
The creature is entangled, taking a -2 penalty on attack rolls and a -4 penalty to effective Dexterity. Moreover, the chains are anchored to the nearest immobile object (usually the floor), preventing the bound creature from moving. An entangled creature attempting to cast a spell must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) or lose the spell.

The chains automatically constrict the bound creature for 3d6 points of nonlethal damage per round unless the caster (as a free action) commands the chains not to deal damage during any given round.

The constricting chains have AC 20, 5 hp per caster level (maximum 100 hp), and damage reduction 10/magic. They are immune to energy-based attacks, nonlethal damage, and all spells except dispel magic and similar effects. They are not subject to critical hits. Half of all damage dealt to the chains (rounded down) is transferred to the target.

A successful DC 32 Strength check breaks the chains and ends the spell. An entangled creature can also attempt to escape (requiring 1 minute) with a DC 40 Escape Artist check.

Note: A clumsy flier must maintain forward speed to remain aloft or it will fall. This spell prevents that.

Quickened Control Winds (Air Domain Spell Level 5) using metamagic rod.
560ft radius Windstorm directed toward the party. Large/Huge Creatures are checked. Large flying creatures are blown back. Fort DC21 negates.
80ft diameter eye of calm around the party.

----------


## DrK

The dragon flies fast before a torrent of magic streams from the war priestess. Massive winds erupt around, the breeze pulling the parties cloaks and hair blowing ina  most dramatic manner but hurling the dragon tumbling backwards through the air out of control. Even as it tries to spin and fly with the wind a mass of glowing tentacles rise from the swamp and ensnare and with a  thunderous splash and pathetic mewling the dragon slams into the mud with a splatter of mud wrapped in the shimmering chains that hold her fast. 

A bellowed *"RELEASE ME, RELEASE ME OR FACE MY WRATH..."* soon fades to a more pathetic and low pitched hissing tone, *"Release me, I beg you. I shall leave this land and fly a thousand league from here. You and your blood shall never see me again. My mother's warren lies close and her hoard can be yours..."* The dragon's pleading at once both pathetic and a lie. Both Elkist and Mirriana realise that although it tells the truth that it will leave this place and leave the hoard, it will likley spend  a decade plotting vengenace and return.

Zarina flies down beside Lan and hovers in the air, her hair streaming out behind her. *"This creature is pathetic, but is a thing born of evil. Who knows how many innocents it has slain Constable. We should kill it here and call it justice."* A sshe speaks fire blooms in her eyes and she stands ready to do it for Mirriana.

----------


## RCgothic

"That's what she was, Zarina, but maybe there is an opportunity for her to change," I speak within earshot of the prisoner.

I wait for everyone to gather round before dismissing the chains. "I don't think these will be necessary. You're not going to try and escape, are you Naximarra? You've seen a taste of what we can do to you if you try. And I would find you anyway."

The binding duration wouldn't have lasted much longer, though the storm will rage for hours yet.

"Did you not know, Naximarra? What your mother did to your infant siblings in the marsh? The abominations they became? Did she tell you you were too precious to sacrifice to Kyuss like all the rest of us? Did you believe her?"

I sigh and wave a hand as if these questions are of no matter, and adopt a sympathetic and compassionate expression.

"You say you'll leave this place and none of mine will ever see you again. I don't believe you. But I do believe you want to live, Naximarra. And I didn't come here to kill you or your siblings. I want only to secure safety for the people of Eel Town and the Shanties and make sure all of your mother's works of Kyuss are undone. So I think perhaps I can see how we could spare your life."

"However. I can't just let you go back to preying on the weak, plotting revenge, and indulging your baser instincts. I have an opportunity now to save many from your future self and my Goddess would censure me were I not to take it."

"*If I am to spare you, you will have to change.* And you will have to learn to _want_ to change, Naximarra. It will be difficult... But not so difficult, I think, as facing your fate in The Abyss."

"Every day people wake up and choose who they are going to be. I firmly believe all it takes to be a different person is sufficient motivation to choose otherwise. I believe you have that motivation Naximarra. You don't want to die, and I don't particularly want to kill you."

"Tell me you would rather change than die and I can give you that chance. I will send you to my mentor Manzorian at the Fortress of Unknown Depths to earn atonement. When we are satisfied you have reformed and are no longer a danger to the innocent, you will then be free."

"Sadly it would be remiss of me not to circle back round to the not trusting you part of this. I don't have to trust you. If you make the choice to live, I will place you under a Quest. It is a powerful curse, not easily removed. If you go back on the terms of our agreement you will sicken until you recant. I could do this against your will, but I won't. You must make this decision freely, or as freely as circumstances allow. Think of it as a locking in of your choice. The casing time is ten minutes and your magical defences will not be an issue," I explain.

"If you would prefer death, we will try and make it painless. 
 We can spare a little time for you to make your decision, but our own quest won't wait for long."

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The look on Lans face clearly said his perspective on as in line with Zarinas.  But he held his tongue for now, giving the dragon nothing but a dark scowl.  The old adage of the scorpion and the frog came to mind.

_Acorpions stings, snakes bite and leopards have spots ... and black dragons kill..._
_Standing by 
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: Swift haste (effects of haste for 3 more rounds); Flight (4 more rounds); Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Tal watches the exchange with interest. Flexing his claws occasionally, his muscles tensed and ready to spring should the dragon attempt to take flight again -- _though it'd not get far against that storm_ -- but he "says" nothing to the others. Musing instead on whether one really can change his nature, or if there is a fundamental core to being that must always express itself. _Can an evil dragon choose to be good? If so, does that not mean a good hero could choose to be evil? Could I choose to be evil?_ The thought sends an involuntary shiver through him.

_Oh, the things I could show you!_

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

Elkist flies towards where the dragon has fallen, her blade guiding her through the air. With the winds whipping about the marsh she descends and forges through the muck for the final approach.

She positions herself at the beast's head, sword held firmly at the ready. For her the decision is simple - _penance or death_. She waits for the nod from Mirriana.

----------


## DrK

The dragon hisses, its tails sending up a column of water as it cuts into the water it barely concealed rage. But then its draconic eyes see Zarina, Lan and Elkist all poised ready to end its days and the fight leaves the massive wyrm. Its uncoils slightly, resting its scaled maw upon the DarkWay bridge by Mirriana, its saucer sized eye staring into her face. *"I will submit to this quest and this humiliation. I may change, I may not, but I will serve the penance you set me."*

All of the party can sense the dragon is telling the truth in accepting the geas, but none of you seem sure the dragon truly wants to change...!

----------


## RCgothic

I nod in acknowledgement of the dragon's decision, then begin quietly praying to construct the spell. For almost ten minutes nothing much happens, but as the spell nears completion I speak aloud:

"I, Mirriana Conlan, Sheriff of Diamond Lake, Chosen of Mystara, Champion of Greyhawk, and Heir of Zosiel, Quest you, Naximarra Ilthane's daughter, to atone for your past misdeeds, to learn how to live unselfishly and control your darker instincts, and to want to."

"For the Duration of this Quest you, Naximarra, shall not cause harm to befall by action, or knowingly by inaction, to any sapient creature."

"For the Duration of this Quest you, Naximarra, shall not attempt to circumvent this Quest."

"For the Duration of this Quest you, Naximarra, shall take tutelage from Archmage Manzorian or his duly appointed persons and submit to any additional securities he may deem necessary. "

"For the Duration of This Quest you, Naximarra, shall undertake any tasks set by Manzorian commensurate with your atonement and study."

"This Quest shall be Discharged when Archmage Manzorian, being satisfied you have fulfilled the terms, releases you."


With a final flourish the spell discharges, a shining mark of obligation hanging in the air above Naximarra's forehead before fading to invisibility. I smile kindly at the Dragon, waving my companions back. Another wave and the storm around us vanishes.

"I appreciate this will be difficult for you Naximarra. I don't desire to add to your humiliation, therefore I will stick to practicalities. You will find Archmage Manzorian at the Fortress of Unknown Depths. It is formidably defended and you will not be welcome unannounced. Instead, go to the town of Magepoint and wait. Tell them Mirriana Conlan sent you and arrangements will be made. Go in peace."

----------


## DrK

With a palpable pressure in the air the magical geas settles into the dragon that screeches as the quest to serve crashes down on its being. Trembling and shaking Naximmarra raises her head, terror in her eyes at the  immense longing to serve, such a servile attitude so opposite to a dragons assumed place in the order of things.

Eventually she shakes her head and nods. *I will do as you ask and seek this arch mage of Mage point.* Still reeling she turns and flaps clumsily up in the air, still a little stunned from the impact.

Zarina watches the beast flee, a look of contempt on her face for the beast and then raises an eye at Mirriana. *I hope this was the right choice Mir. We could have eradicated this bloodline from the world . I fear change will be impossible for such a beast though I pray to the Lightning Lord that I am wrong.*

The heroes looks at the shattered bodies. One mostly reduced to dust, one sunk and broken, the third a tangled mass of blood and scales atop the island. Although on the island it can be seen that their is a small pool day in a hollow and in the centre of the pool a large mound with a muddy entrance way that lies half in the water like a giant otters burrow. The liquid you estimate would be maybe waist high for most of you in the 15ft diameter hole

----------


## RCgothic

"I trust Manzorian will be able to handle her Zarina," I reply. "And if not, well, I'll know where to find her," I say as I wipe the dragon's blood from my blade with a scrap of cloth from my cloak with a knowing look, carefully storing the bloodied rag in a pouch.

"Are there any useful items on the bodies?" I ask. "If not we should see what we can find in their den."

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan watched in stoic silence as Mir administered justice against the dragon.  He raised an eyebrow at one of the phrases - ... atone for your past misdeeds, to learn how to live unselfishly and control your darker instincts, and to want to."

* ... and to want to ...*

_Is that what we do now?  Take free will and mandate desires?  Is this better than death?_  The halfling watched as the dragon flew off, his eyes narrowing as Zarina spoke her piece and Mirriana answered.  Aloud, he said That dragon deserved death, as much as any other monster weve faced.  Dont be surprised if this comes back to haunt us ... or your descendants.  The memory of the attack on the town was still fresh in his mind as the day it happened.

He looked like he was going to say more, then shook his head and moved to search the bodies and the area.  Once they found the entrance, he nodded to it and waved to Taliesn.  Better let us scout ahead while someone notifies the mage. Give me a hand, Tal?[/i]
_A little perspective from Lan.  Ready to scout ahead with our resident Animorph
Listen - (1d20+19)[38], Search - (1d20+19)[27], Spot - (1d20+19)[36]
Move silently - (1d20+21)[40], Hide - (1d20+21)[23]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*
My father once said the only true way to defeat an enemy is to become his friend. Of course he ended dying by my mothers hand

He trailed off. If he had a point he was not about to share it.

Instead he calmly meditates as Buer restores the damaged skin from his brief introduction to the dragon digestive system.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Tal pauses for a few seconds, focusing his attention inward as his wounds rapidly close and skin knits back together, leaving not even a scar.
*Spoiler: healing*
Show

Three rounds of full-round concentration to heal 10 pts/round. Taking 10, he automatically passes the first check (DC 37), and can't fail the next 2 checks even if he rolled a 1. _Some of us -- *ahem* -- put ranks into concentration_


Nodding to Lan, he then extends all his senses as he looks toward the marshy island at the end of the dark bridge.
*Spoiler: looking*
Show

Usual _detect evil_ range 60', mindsight range 100', good ol' fashioned looking, listening, and smelling (Spot and Listen both 15, leaving any rolls thereon to DrK). Unless anything else is going on, Tal will make his way forward with Lan to explore.

----------


## DrK

Tal and Lan pad forward and soon find amidst the rank mud and boggy pools a portal down into the heart of the mound. Its a 30ft "drop" through the hole to the muddy cave below that Tal can easily jump and Lan has a choice with the his magical flying or climbing the rough roots filled walls. As they descend into the cavern, Merrik and the ladies waiting above, the earthen walled cavern reeks of sharp bitter chemicals strong enough to water the eyes and steal the breath. Tal is almost overcome by the alchemical tang, his sensitive noise burning with the fumes. The walls a tangled mass of mud and roots whilst boggy water drips constantly from the walls gathering in puddles on the floor and collecting in a fuming pool to the east.

In the northen bulge of the chamber four large ornate glass canisters once stood although now they have been shattered and the contents washed into the fuming pool, hazardous contents judging by the burnt marks they have left on the ground. To the north east a ledge is filled with all manner of smashed crates, boxes and jars of various types. To the east more jars and boxes lie shattered. The devastation in the cave is immsense, it looks like a storm has passed through destroying everything although all the confused tracks Lan can see are of the dragons.... Melted coins, baubles and partially buried gems are scattered around the floor and corroded steal "objects" jut from the pool.

As Lan surveys the scene he doesn't see danger, and as Tal joins him the shifter can feel the presence of emanating from the pool of toxic liquid but his telepathic abailities detect no other thoughts but Lan by his side and his friends above  

 

_OOC

Fort DC 21 or sickened from fumes (Tal take as a -4 as he has scent)
Feel free to loot or search for traps etc... as you see fit

_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan gazed around the lair, moving silently as he searched for signs of more enemies.  It looked like someone or something had thrown a tantrum done here.  While the pragmatic part of him wanted to search for items of use, the survivalist in him warned him to caution.  When he took a step towards the pool, Tal gave him a warning and the Halfling paused.  Thinking to his companion, said _Twll the others to come down, but let them know what you felt.  And tell them to try and be quiet.

Oh, and if they have any minions to call forth, we can use them as a scout._
_Lan has to climb down since his flight ended.  He will wait for the others, scanning/scouting quietly away from the pool of evil._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker
Effects: Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## RCgothic

"Ok everyone, let's head down," I say to the others. "Jump on my mark and I'll arrest our descent at the bottom with my ring."

*Spoiler*
Show


Fort save (1d20+19)[*32*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

At his own pace Merrick flies down, keeping off the ground just in case any clumsy tripwires are afoot.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Tal wrinkles his snout in disgust as the scents, both literal and metaphysical wash over him, but he is otherwise unphased, his body and senses automatically adjusting in ways only a shapeshifter can. He relay's his and Lan's message to those above, warning, *Cover your noses. It's really foul down here. Nothing thinking, but definitely evil.*

_I wonder what fire might do to it,_ he muses to himself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Just standing ready and waiting for the others, keeping his senses alert.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

Elkist floats down with Mirriana, her blade guiding her decent somewhat.

With the warning from Tal and Lan she casts her senses around searching for deceitful spirits.

*Spoiler: sneaky spirits?*
Show

Detect spirits 60ft

Spirit =

* All incorporeal undead;
* All fey;
* All elementals;
* Creatures in astral form or with astral bodies (but not a creature physically present on the Astral Plane);
* All creatures of the spirit subtype (see Oriental Adventures);
* Spirit folk and telthors (see Unapproachable East);
* Spirit creatures created by spells such as dream sight or wood wose.

----------


## DrK

Elliot, Zarina and Miriana float/fly down as Merrill swoops down beside them. Warned by Tal Elkist reaches out with her supernatural senses and then reels back as a massive presence can be felt in the pool



With her witch sight she can feel the creature there, the hatred for the living palpable and like a bitter acrid taste in the back of her throat. She can see the beast waiting under the surface and as she looks it raises its head and meets her own gaze (hidden to all others). A few skulls form the heart of the beast, the rest of it being formed by the liquid acids and spectral hate!

_Init

Elkist, Lan and Merrick
Acid wraith
Rest of the party 

Still incorporeal and currently under the surface of the acidic pool so has improved cover

_

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist*

"'Ware, whatever happened here the spirits curse this place." She steps up next to everyone sword raised in defence as the party fixes its attention on the forming thing. With pure force of will she tries to force it back down, or at least weaken it.

*Spoiler: Chastise spirits*
Show

Chastise spirits: 30ft burst (11d6)[*34*] Will DC28 for half

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

While the threat of acid was diminished, Merrick still appreciates the danger that the spirit represented.

Once all his companions are within rage, he casts _Haste._

*Spoiler: Haste*
Show

+1 to hit
+1 Dodge AC
14 rounds

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

At Elkist's warning, Lan frowned, squinting towards the pool.  After a moment, he moved away from the group, slipping to the side as he activated his headband and the wraith came into sight.  _"Ah ... there you are ..."_  From there, he waited for the others to engage, already feeling his nerves alive with Merrick's spell.  
_Lan will run towards the barrels (60') and try to use those for cover until next turn (move action).  Activating True Seeing from the headband (standard), and gazing across the cave for anything unusual ... or under an illusion. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3Scout's headband
Effects: Haste (+1 AC, Ref, 30' move, extra attack w/full; 14 rounds); true seeing (10 rounds); Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## DrK

With an imperctible splashing and flickering the surface layer of the acid pool rises upwards, the skulls in the centre of the "head" turning to face you all, before it shudders as there is a visible impact as the words of power from Elkist send a ripple across its surface!  Streaming forward it moves to engage Elkist, Mirriana and Zarina, Merricka dn Tal, ignoring Lan scattering left. To Lan as the headband activates he can see the shimmering spirit and the skulls in the heart of the incorporeal floating acidic wraith. 

Rising into the air hovering some 20ft above everyone near the heart of the cavern it thrashes it body and a cloud of spectral gas envelops the 5 heroes (Tal, Merrick, Zarina, Elkist and Mirriana) with searing acid and poisonous fumes

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Flies with perfect maneurablity to near the roof (20ft above the ground)
Does a spread breath weapon to hit all APAR from Lan
 - (12d6)[*49*] Acid damage Ref 30 Half
 - Poison effect Fort DC 30 or (1d6)[*6*] strength damage

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

The wizard is stunned by the pure vitriolic menace and reels from the attack.

_There but for the grace of Buer. Tal, please warn the others, my acid resistance is not strong enough to withstand this._

*Spoiler*
Show

Twice Buer and the poison immunity has cover my cloven-hooved butt.

Reflex (1d20+8)[*19*] 


Even as the warning goes out he is met with the unfamiliar sensation of severe acid burns.

_I did not miss this._

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Even though he manages to avoid the worst of the acid spray, Tal feels a light burn and can tell some of his fur has been singed, notwithstanding Merrick's protective magics. *I think they already gathered that, Merrick*. The choking, poisonous fumes are worse, as he feels them sapping his strength. 

*Our turn, abomination!* he thinks "outloud," not sure if a mindless creature can even "hear" him. He pads first to one side and then leaping over the pool, slashing at the thing's underside as he passes.
*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming from Lan's description that he headed to the NW corner, Tal will pad a little to the SW and then leap to the NE corner, so we'll at least divide up the party and make it harder to target everyone with AOEs. Got a 10' reach, so only need to make a 10' (DC 40) vertical jump to hit something 20' up. With the Str drain, there's actually a remote chance he could fail:

*Jump* - (1d20+38)[*43*] (This would be a most unfortunate time for a Nat. 1.)

Assuming that works, it's Dancing Mongoose time: 6 claw attacks.

*claw* - (1d20+17)[*29*] *damage* - (2d6+15)[*26*] *insubstantiality* - (1d2)[*1*] (1s miss)
*claw* - (1d20+17)[*25*] *damage* - (2d6+15)[*23*] *insubstantiality* - (1d2)[*2*] (1s miss)
edit: 28 to hit, 26 damage
*claw* - (1d20+17)[*22*] *damage* - (2d6+15)[*26*] *insubstantiality* - (1d2)[*1*] (1s miss)
*claw* - (1d20+17)[*26*] *damage* - (2d6+15)[*24*] *insubstantiality* - (1d2)[*1*] (1s miss)
*claw* - (1d20+17)[*18*] *damage* - (2d6+15)[*23*] *insubstantiality* - (1d2)[*1*] (1s miss)
*claw* - (1d20+17)[*29*] *damage* - (2d6+15)[*21*] *insubstantiality* - (1d2)[*2*] (1s miss)
edit: 32 to hit, 34 damage

(That's -3 from str drain and +1 from _haste_ on to-hit and -3 from str drain +2 from favored enemy on damage.)
This attack penetrates DR/magic.
If 2 or more claws hit, rend doubles the damage.

Edit: Hmph! Not the best rolls, but if a 25 will hit at least I managed to land 2 and do rending.

Edit2: assuming both claws hit, thats 60, doubled to 120 damage

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan smirked inwardly as the dragon attacked the group, thankful they looked none the worse for wear but satisfied he had escaped the acid cloud.  Tapping into his chronocharm, he sprinted a quick distance and rapidly launched several force javelins towards the ghastly dragon.
_Activate Horizon Walker (swift) to move 1/2 speed (30) w/o AOO to close within 30.  Full action to attack (PBS, Rapid shot, Favored enemy, Skirmish, Bane, Deadly Aim (-3 for +6), and Haste in play).
Att 1 - (1d20+22)[27], Damage - (1d4+12)[14]+Bane - (2d6)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[11]=34
Att 2 - (1d20+17)[26], Damage - (1d4+12)[13]+Bane - (2d6)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[24]=47
Att 3 - (1d20+12)[18], Damage - (1d4+12)[15]+Bane - (2d6)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[22]=47
RS - (1d20+22)[39], Damage - (1d4+12)[13]+Bane - (2d6)[6]+Skirmish - (6d6)[17]=36
Haste - (1d20+22)[42], Damage - (1d4+12)[13]+Bane - (2d6)[7]+Skirmish - (6d6)[28]=48 or 63 if a 29 confirms
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: Haste (+1 AC, Ref, 30' move, extra attack w/full; 13 rounds); true seeing (9 rounds); Feat: Deadly Aim; +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina winces and covers her face as the searing cloud of acid vapours washes over her. She takes a deep breath, ignoring the the skin splitting and cracking as it does so and she moves swiftly sideways , her gloves and circlet flaring together as the gloves of the starry sky release a flurry of tony orbs of force as she channels her power through them, the circlet allowing a flurry of orbs! Moving 40ft to the side to scatter she call out, *"Try me beast I defy your weak magics..."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know Devotion vs Undead (1d20+25)[*44*]
Standard: Magic missile (5d4+5)[*17*] + (2d6)[*4*] bane spell
Swift (circlet): Magic missile (5d4+5)[*17*] + (2d6)[*11*] bane spell

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106/125 +
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield+3 Dragon skin = *35* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Heart of Air  (+10ft Jump) 12 hours
Dragon skin (Black)
Shield
Mirror Image 6 images
Fly 14 mins
Knowledge Devotion +4



Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +8 shield +2 dex+3 nat +5 sacred = 40

Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC) [Mirriana]; Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min) [Merrick/Elkist]

*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

The party respond with ferocious abandon against the ethereal beast floating in the air above them. Tal claws at it leaping up, some of his claws making contact, others passing through its wraith like form. Merrick sending out a pulse of quickening magic to boost the allies before Elkist, Lan and Zarina lash out with attacks of pure force. A flurry of enhanced magic missiles slam into its chest from Zarina whilst from Lan a flurry of force javelins tear off vast ethereal chunks of its wispy body. Even as its seeks to float back down to the acidic pool Elkist strides forward holding aloft her holy symbol and a palpable wave of righteous force emanates from her shredding the last few misty parts of the beast!

The cavern is silent now, save for thed ripping of mud and acidici ichors as you look around. There is little of value left in the cavern, several gems (4000gp in total) have survived the acid wraith and destruction wrought upon the lair by Ilthanes brood but the majority of the coins and weapons/armour are pitted, corroded and melted into a single mass of little worth. However there are two adamantine potions bottles partially buried in the laboratory that when examined by Zarina and Merrick hold the promise of great alchemical power!

*Spoiler: Ilthane's Potions*
Show



#1: Your eyes turn into that of dragon's eyes with vertical eyelids and deep amethyst iris. THe drinker gains a +1 inherent bonus to Strength and Constitution
#2: Ridges of sharp bone appear above your eyebrows (think klingon) and you gain a reptialian frill under you chin. The drinker gains a +2 inherent bonus to charisma

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

"I wonder if this lair might benefit from some holy sanctification. By the look of it some horrid things have taken place."

A small twinge of regret nags at Merrick. He had hoped to delve the dragon's alchemical knowledge, but it appeared her hubris had ensured her wisdom followed her to the Abyss.

*Spoiler: Clarity Cuz I am not Hasted in Wit*
Show

Are these permanent effect potions, or regular Splendor/Strength/Wisdom/Cunning potions with flair?

----------


## RCgothic

"Unfortunate I didn't come prepared to consecrate an area today," I reply to Merrick. "To be honest I had hoped for a little more in the way of dragon treasure."

I gather up the scattered coins and potions to distribute. "I suggest 1000gp or a potion each? Personally I won't be wanting one of the potions, I like my body the way it is!"

"Does anyone need healing? Or restoration from that creature's strength draining vapours? I can cast a couple of Restoration spells now, and I need one for myself, or a I can cast a mass version for everyone if necessary from a higher level."

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina breathes a sigh of relief as the creature explodes into mist and vanishes. She looks at the others, _"A strange creature. I suspect it began as another spirit of some kind that Ilthane used in her alchemies before it becae corrupted by the manner of  its death and the vile alchemy she was practicing."_ Finding the strange alchemical potions she eyes them with some suspicion and shakers her head. _"Hmm, not something I would recommened,"_ she strokes the scales on her shoulders, _"I do not mind the draconic appearance for a short while but I would not trust my body to potions made by such a beast."_

As they conclude the searching she flies out of the hole back into the swampy surrounding in the Traitors' Graves and glances at the others as she hovers in the mist glowing softly. _"I hesitate to say it but I guess we return to the city, although I would like to investigate the Cult of the Ebon Triad. I know you have discovered evidence of the cult under Diamond Lake and it it was Alhaster had me investigate in Greyhawk. We have seen activity here of the Ebon Triad..."_ she pauses, mind dwelling on the brutal public execution, _"And I cannot help but think there is some link between the evils we chase the Ebon Triad."_ Looking at Elkist and Mirriana she asks them, _"Elkist? Mirriana? What say you? We have the clues about the Priest of St Cuthbert and also the rumours within the city itself as a starting place."_



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106/125 +
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield+3 Dragon skin = *35* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Heart of Air  (+10ft Jump) 12 hours
Dragon skin (Black)
Shield
Mirror Image 6 images
Fly 14 mins
Knowledge Devotion +4



Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +8 shield +2 dex+3 nat +5 sacred = 40

Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC) [Mirriana]; Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min) [Merrick/Elkist]

*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

We should follow the priests leads. Illthane was more of a loose end we needed to tie up. Kyuss and Dragotha demand our attention now.

He flies up and joins Zarina at her lofty perch. Looking out at the despotic city he frowns.

A tyrant like Zeech would not like a dragon infestation in his fair city. We might be able to curry a favour from him if we show the reptile problem have been dealt with.

_Or they were in league and well tip our hand to Kyuss. Eggs and omelettes._

----------


## DrK

With the beast's dealt with the party head back into the city. The oppressive nature of the devilish city immediately weighing down upon them. Trooping through the town doesn't take very long as they potter through the city. The streets closing in around you, the statues smaller and a little chipped and battered. As you head into the town its finally MErrick who's slightly deranged mind manages to connect some of the dots giving thought to the suggestion that the "sinners sanctum" a house where diseases are to be healed or those diseased go to die may be a good point to start your search for the Triad, intimaley associated with disease as they are. The Sinners Sanctumn is supposed to sit atop the Temple to the Cudgel that the notes of Baevard spoke of so it is likley that the rogue archmage once visited this location.  


Soon a faint stench can be smelled as you can see a small building standing near in the centre of a small square without anything nearby. A rikety wooden cart parked outside has a trio of bodies upon it, 2 marked with disease like spots. The other that of an old grey haired person. A small wooden sign and the sign of Wee Jas mark the place as a house where death is known to frequent. A few scattered city goers looks suprised at you all as you approach the wooden door. As you reach it the stench of sickness and death washes out, the moans and groans of a dozen weak, feeble and ill people and the faint words of a woman muttering under her breath. Dare you enter?

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Buer and Astaroth have guided Merrick to this place. The twisted Angel of healing repulsed by the suffering, the fallen guardian of cities resigned to such installations.

A hospice where the unwanted go to die. A simple cadre of clerics to a True god would make this a place of comfort within days.

Merrick was not sure if he said that out loud. His head had become home to more and more conversations lately.

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"If anyone doesn't want to come in here, I'll understand," I say as I cross the threshold, now clad once more in a simple traveling outfit having rinsed and stowed my heavier armour away once more before re-entering the city.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Tal shrugs, taking his place beside Mir. Illness, like so many other maladies, holds no threat to him. With a thought, he shapeshifts to his less-threatening human form. _No sense frightening the sick._

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina pauses and looks at the building and the sense of decay leaching from within. _"This makes sense I guess. Balakarde's notes referenced the works of Rorsch a Priest of the Cudgel who was killed and his temple stolen by a creature known as Mother Maggot. Balakarde when he came hear sought Lashona of course, and he went onto to find Kyuss after that or at least that is what Manzorian claims. But his notes detailed that he believed the Cult of the Ebon Triad was set up here by a powerful agent of Kyuss, although to what end I do not know."_

She looks around cautiously, _"We should take a care. The house of Sinners Sanctum has a dark reputation. The sick do not come for healing, they come to die in peace as the mistress who runs this place Furpotia is mad. She believes she was chosen by Zeech to tend the sick and the dying and is rumoured to be insane mixing rancid water and strange plants to relieve the pain of the dying."_

_"The stench of illness here keeps people away but Balakrde's notes had spoken that Mother Maggot thrived in the dying flesh of the city, the crippled god like a maggot in the rotting flesh so it seems a good point to start. In all honesty the from Manzorian's thoughts it seemed here or the Traitor's Graves seemed the most likely places for the Cult of the ebon Triad, or at least their rulership from Mother Maggot to be hiding."_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106/125 +
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield+3 Dragon skin = *35* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Heart of Air  (+10ft Jump) 12 hours
Dragon skin (Black)



Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +2 dex+3 nat = 27



*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

Zarina falls silent as she follows Mirriana across the threshold, drawing her green travelling cloak around her to try and disguise the glow from the luminous armour even further. Inside the threshold is a great stench of death and decay. The ramshackle building seems to be rotting as much as the inhabitants with mould and mildew on many surfaces. In each of the four rooms branching off the hallway are rooms with a half dozen low cots with filthy blankets and about half occupied by a variety of people in various states of illness, sores, pustules and dry coughing masking the low moans of suffering. 

As you enter a rusty bell jangles by the door and an shuffling old woman appears at the end of the corridor. She is an old crone with a hunched back, lank grey hair and a filth matted grey dress with Zeech's coat of arms vaguely visible. She pauses, *"Hello... has the prince sent you with my potions? he said so many years ago be would supply more potions to remove the suffering... But I make my own until he sends his."* She sways, and you realise that both of her eyes are milky and she is near blind.  *"Who would you be? if you have come to embrace the end then find a bed. there are plenty, the followers of the Ruby Witch remove those who have passed the veil each three day."*

----------


## RCgothic

"Which day did they last collect?" Mirriana asks. "We're looking for someone who may have been here."

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan hated the place.  A death house like this was anathema to a born survivor like the Halfling.  He stood with arms crossed, keeping just close enough to the others to benefit from the disease protection.  As the others dealt with the old woman, his eyes swept back and forth constantly, looking anywhere but at the blind patron. 
_Keeping to the back and on look out duty.  
Search - (1d20+19)[37]
Spot - (1d20+19)[25]
Listen - (1d20+19)[36]
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## DrK

The woman is insane and grins at Mirriaina, *"My dear, they collect every day for the sweet release is granted to all who come here, but some faster or slower. Here child, come and drink of the poppy, you look pale and it will restore your complexion..."* The woman offers Mirriana filthy wooden up filled with a white milky sap. Although she seems to think it will help you would suspect it will not do you much good. 

Ignoring the crazy lady its Lan's sharp eyes who as he stalks soundlessly through some of the depressing dying rooms spies the outline of a door cunningly hidden behind what appears to have once been a shrine of sorts (although its impossible to say what it was for) but is now a large stone table piled high with herbal detritus and glasses and flasks. But the secret door appears to hinge open a part of the wall and floor and Lan would suspect lead to stairs descending....



_Good 37 on the search there!_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan looked disgusted at the cup being offered to Mir.  Turning away, he paced the room far away from the woman.  As his eyes swept the room, he paused as he saw the telltale outline of a door, almost hidden by an old shrine and a table covered in crap.  Pausing his search, he waved a hand at the others and pointed to the old shrine, pantomiming with his hands a door, and walking down stairs with his fingers.  He pointed to the crazy old woman and gave the sign to 'shoo.'  
_Woot!  Time to head down for more clues!_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (120, 7 hours); Mass Sacred Protection (+5 AC); Mass Resist Energy (acid 140 min; cold 140 min)

----------


## RCgothic

"No, thank you," I reply, politely pushing the cup away. "My partner assures me she likes my complexion the way it is." I nod the Lan to convey that I've understood what he's said, hoping that maybe Elkist or Merrick might be quick enough to think of something to get rod of her.

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Noticing Lan is off doing whatever thing halflings do to find things (he presumed it inate since the scout could always do it), Merrick draws the attention of his mad hostess.

Yes! Please grant me release with your sacred brew! Tell me of your great works so I may too exult in the Ruby Witchs wisdom!

Certain Buer will alleviate any adverse effect of the concoction, Merrick braces himself for the taste.

*Spoiler: Bluff*
Show

(1d20+9)[*23*] is needed. Im only telling her what she wants to hear.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Tal too finds the surroundings generally revolting -- the surrender to death and decay. He uses his senses to scan those present, looking for anything that should not be or is not quite as it appears.

Silently, in the minds of each of the suffering he asks, *Do you want to live?* (excluding our mad hostess, of course).

*Spoiler*
Show

Mindsight just to make sure there's nothing really strange here -- like demons or angels hiding among the sick; _detect evil_ for much the same purpose -- searching for _powerful_ signatures, not run-of-the-mill alignment indications.


Noticing Lan's pantomiming, he asks, *What? Door? Hey, everyone, Lan thinks he's found a hidden door.*

----------


## DrK

Casting his mind about the building and letting his other senses seek out evil Talsien can sense no evil in the woman and the minds nearby all seem "typical" of the masses of humanity that dwell within this thoroughly unpleasant city.  Merrick takes a direct course of action picking up on Mirriana and Lan's urgings as he steps into a different room and accepts the cup from the madwoman, the taste is vile, bitter and there is  brief moment of burning before he can feel Buer's whispering in his mind as the burning eases and Buer's blessing washes the toxins free from him

The madwoman grins, *"Oh, it works, you will be washed clean from the disease. Come dearie, lie down..."* she offers half trying to drag Merrick to one of the disgusting filth encrusted cots in the room. 

In the other room where Lan found the shrine he is easily able to open the catch and slide back the stone shrine on some well oiled castors that allow easy movement of the several hundred pounds of rock, suspicious that they are still so smooth running. On the floor, surrounded by imagery of the Ebon triad, runs and pictographs of triangles and the merging of the aspects of Hextor, Erthynul and Vecna  merging into a supreme being. The hole itself is around 7ft in diamater with two iron ladders that seem solid and well built descending into darkness....

_the pit with ladders is > 60ft deep where people's darkvision run out_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

_I will keep up this charade for now, but please call me if things become dire._

Laying on the soiled pallet, Merrick feigns drug-addled stupor.

*Spoiler: Lets Bluff again!*
Show

(1d20+9)[*12*] all the while readying invisibility.

How many rounds have elapsed since casting mass protection from elements?

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan peered down into the depths, fully aware that something had been this way regularly ... and likely waited for them at the bottom.  He knew the only way forward was down, and he was the best suited to leading the trip ... but that didn't mean he liked it.  He cast his thoughts back at Tal.  _Heyo furball, I'm gonna scout ahead.  Let the others know ... and keep an ear out for the screams._  

He whispered a few words of power and disappeared from sight as he started to move forward.  
_Cast invisibility, move down.  I think I had the wrong numbers for some reason, but I think Deeper Darkvision actually lets Lan see 90'.  Scouting away!  And Lan is okay if Tal wants to join him :)
Move Silently - (1d20+21)[29], Hide - (1d20+21)[31] 
Listen - (1d20+19)[26], Spot - (1d20+19)[38], Search - (1d20+19)[36]

A few questions
- How long since the fight with the dragons / acid wrath?
- How long does the Mass Sacred Protection last?
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours);

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Tal relays the message to the others and slinks forward to follow the little person downward in case he needs help or encounters some fun. He takes care to remain well back -- far enough to let Lan enjoy the benefits of his stealth yet near enough Tal can quickly reach him if he finds too much fun.
*Spoiler*
Show

Heading downward, keeping Lan at 50' to 60' distance -- that's 15 to 18 meters  :Small Wink: 

_Lan is usually pretty good about finding fun._

----------


## DrK

Merrick lays in the bed, groaning and muttering as he feigns illness (rather badly) but still well enough to leave his crazed nursemaid tending to him, fetching a filthy soaking cloth to mop his brow. 

*Spoiler: Spell effects*
Show


Its been ~3 hours since the Acid Wraith so all min/level or 10mins/level have expired. So the resist energies and the sacred protection have expired




Lan followed by Tal starts to descend the ladder, the walls of the tunnel closing in around him as the strange alien language covers the walls and if he squints seems to almost writhe and move under its own volition. Although neither he nor Tal can make head nor tail of it. 

After some 50ft he starts to make out the ladder ending and the chamber beneath. The ladder leaves the tunnel and decends to the floor through the dome point of the chamber, the circular chamber some 30ft in diameter and 30ft tall (at the point where the ladder enters). The walls of the domed rooms are made of solid looking red brick and lined with stone beams that arch up to the hole where Lan enters the room. The chamber appears empty save for 5 rotting prayers mats on the floor of the chamber, each bearing a simple black triangle symbol. A narrow hallway heads East from the chamber, a pile of rope near the entrance dumped atop on of the prayer mats and the corridor itself vanishing into unnatural dimness. 

At the top Zarina looks at the others and calls quietly down, *"We are here if you need us. Shout if you need assistance,."*

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Still invisible, Lan focused down the hallway, his unseen purple eyes seeking out signs of anything disturbing the dust or lurking in the dark.  He thought back to Tal, _This screams evil Devil worshippers... or hidden cult.  Gonna need someone who can read squiggly wall script ... or knows what a black triangle stands for.

You sense anything alive down here?_ 

He slipped forward a bit further towards the passage, circling around to avoid an evil blast from down the hall.  He checked the mats visually, and looked closely at the rope, wondering what that was for.  If nothing else stood out, he checked the passage for traps as he move slowly forward, hugging the walls as he went.
_Only a few minutes of invis, so not wasting too much time with thoughts and investigations
Move silently - (1d20+21)[41], Hide - (1d20+21)[31]
Listen - (1d20+19)[34], Search - (1d20+19)[32], Spot - (1d20+19)[35]_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 33 (26->21)  FF/Touch: 21/21 (16/16)
F +16 R +21 (+20) W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot/Search +19 Move Silently/Hide +21 Tumble +35 D Device +21
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours); Invisibility (5 min)

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Knowing he won't match Lan's stealth, Tal nevertheless creeps up as quietly as he can to join the little man and extend his senses further. _Nothing yet._ He sniffs the air, both literally and metaphorically.

----------


## DrK

As Talsien and Lan look around the room the strange shifter can sense evil emanating from "something" at the far end of the hall that had been leading to the East, but down the corridor pas the alcoves nothing can be seen. Zarina standing at the top of the shaft looks at the symbols, a grin as she looks to Mirriana and Elkist, _"The triangle I believe is a representation of the Ebon Triad, the unholy confluence of Vecna, Hextor and Erythnul."_ ...

Any further conjecture is suddenly cut short as trouble breaks out from below. As Talsien and Lan stand in the centre of the room, the low domed ceiling and rotten prayer rugs smelling musty the piles of ropes 20ft away in the by the door suddenly rear up! The ropes coiling and wrapping into he semblance of a creature as the hangman golem springs into life! Its spins around, a trail of ropes and knots battering at both the surpised Lan and Talsien!



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


slam vs suprised Tal (1d20+20)[*27*] dam (2d8+12)[*15*]
slam vs suprised Lan (1d20+20)[*29*] dam (2d8+12)[*24*]



_Init

Lan, Mirriana, Elkist
Hangman Golem
rest of the party

_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan grunted in pain as the ropes formed into a giant creature and slammed him.  Even his abundance of caution didn't stop the thing's speed from surprising him, and the cracking of a rib told him he'd feel this afterwards.  To Tal, he thought _GET HELP ... and rip that thing a new one!_ 

Using the momentum of the blow to roll out of reach, Lan popped up to his feet and flung three force javelins at the creature.  His knowledge of constructs aided his strikes. 
_Tumble: 44 to move 10 back out of reach as a free action.  Full round for full attack w/rapid shot 
Att 1 - (1d20+22)[36], Dam - (1d4+6)[7]+Skirmish - (4d6)[16]=23
Att 2 - (1d20+17)[24], Dam - (1d4+6)[10]+Skirmish - (4d6)[16]=26
a Rapid shot - (1d20+22)[30], Dam - (1d4+6)[10]+Skirmish - (4d6)[18]=28
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 26 (22)  FF/Touch: 20/21 (16/17)
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Not wanting to alert their mad "hostess" (lest she be in league with their foes), Merrick casts _invisibility_ on himself when she is not looking and flies towards the secret entrance.

_I am coming! Such a construct will resist my magic, but I may still be of assistance._

----------


## DrK

Down n the ruined shrine there is a burst of movement as the savage little halfling bounds backwards, Lan's hands flickering as he throws devastating javelins of force at the golem shredding ropes and its form as he deals incredible damage to the durable monster. It lurches forward, but Tal lies in its path so it casts its ropes out towards the shifter seeking top land a lassoo around his neck!!

_

slam (1d20+20)[40] dam (2d8+8)[14]
slam (1d20+20)[30] dam (2d8+8)[20]

On a hit try and grapple (1d20+23)[34] vs Tal (1d20)[18] +??? if grappled constriction (2d8+12)[20]

_

Hearing the commotion below Merrick waits for the woman to urn her back before muttering a simple charm and vanishing from sight.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Hearing the chaos from below Zarina steps to the edge of the hole and looks down, in the dim light she see's ropes appear wrapping and Tal and beating at the shifter. Uttering a prayer to the Lightning lord she steps to the edge and jumps, plumetting down the ladder, before with a flairing of her cloak her _body of air_ swirls around her and she lands cat like slowing the last few feet into the centre of the chamber. 

Flipping forward she calls upon Heronious to guide her blade as she channels her Jade phoneix power into the ancient blade that flickers into life with a roaring fire



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Fall (free to activate Heart of Air) - then move to attack the Hangman Golem tumbling (1d20+16)[*18*] to avoid AoO
Know (arcana) for Devotion (1d20+21)[*39*]

Attack using Divine Surge Searing blade (1d20+17)[*34*] dam (1d12+5)[*9*] and (3d6+10)[*19*] + (8d8)[*28*]
_- Both + Knowledge devotion_

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106/125 +
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield = *32* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +2 dex+3 nat = 27



*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## Stegyre

*Tal*

Tal winces slightly as both blows land -- _Better me than little Lan, at least_ -- but his claws parry the attempt at choking him. He yearns to taunt his foe, yet his telepathy tells him this is no more than a magical machine, devoid of any sense. Might as well try taunting a boulder or a snare.

*My turn, now. I wonder if it burns?*

He leaps at the tangled mass, all four claws trailing wisps of flame . . .
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not sure I even need a tumble check to get closer, unless its reach is 15' or more, but *tumble* - (1d20+26)[*34*], followed by the obligatory *jump* - (1d20+41)[*52*], swift action to activate _burning blade_, and

*claw* - (1d20+27)[*34*] *cutting damage* - (2d6+16)[*23*] and *fire damage* - (1d6+4)[*8*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*45*] *cutting damage* - (2d6+16)[*23*] and *fire damage* - (1d6+4)[*10*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*36*] *cutting damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*] and *fire damage* - (1d6+4)[*6*]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*39*] *cutting damage* - (2d6+16)[*27*] and *fire damage* - (1d6+4)[*7*]

Rending should double the cutting damage as long as two or more attacks hit.

Edit: not sure what DR it may have, but this attack only penetrats DR/magic. _Next_ attack, though . . .

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan snorted as the ropes ignored him to engage with Tal.  Good luck lassoing that ball of teeth and claws.  In the meantime, he moved quickly to the left, launching another series of javelins at the creature, his aim good enough to not worry about hitting his companion.  Hopefully the others were on their way ... and not playing dolls with the crazy old woman upstairs.
_Move action to go 20' and remain w/in 30' of the rope monster.  Standard action greater manyshot, w/point blank and construct enemy
Att 1 - (1d20+18)[30], Dam - (1d4+6)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[25]=34
Att 2 - (1d20+18)[21], Dam - (1d4+6)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[24]=34
Att 3 - (1d20+18)[27], Dam - (1d4+6)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[12]=30
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 26 (28)  Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22)
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

The commotion below snaps Elkist out of her discussion with Zarina and Mirriana. Speaking a word of elemental magic she conjures a vortex of air to swiftly yet safely carry her down the shaft to the catacombs below.

With Tal & Zarina engaged in a furious melee fight with the rope-like thing and dangerous braids whipping about there is no way for her to get close. A short incantation spurs everyone on and gives them another opportunity to strike.



*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Swift: Cast updraft
Move: Descend/ advance a little/ draw weapon
Standard: Cast Mass Snake's Swiftness. Everyone gets another melee or ranged attack.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan smiled as the wave of energy washed over him and he threw one more javelin.
_ Extra attack - (1d20+18)[24], Dam - (1d4+6)[7]+Skirmish - (6d6)[19]=26
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 26 (28)  Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22)
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, invisibility, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband
Effects: +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## DrK

Elkist falls from the sky following Zarina as plumes of flames erupt from the cavern beneath. Flurries of javelins streak from Lan's hands, each one tearing chunks from the rope formed golem as Zarina and Tal ignite into flames attacking with savagery. It looks to be almost over, the towering form draping ropes of trailing flames staggering and tottering before with Elkist's encouragement Lan's final javelin flies straight and true into the eye socket that wasn't already aflame....

Whatever magical animating force fades at that, collapsing into a shapeless of mass of burning silk and hemp rope  that cooks and sizzles before turning to ash

Zarina breathes a sigh of relief, _"A strange thing to find here, I would not have expected to find such a thing down here. It does not seem in keeping with what we have seen of this undead loving cult."_

----------


## RCgothic

"A curious guardian," Mirriana agrees. "Let's push forward and see what we can find."

*Spoiler*
Show

Mirriana will heal anyone who needs it.

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Do not be alarmed. I am hovering near you, invisibly, Merrick offers.

He readies a flask of liquid fire, in case more magic-defying foes await.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan rubbed his ribs with a grimace, but didnt say anything.  He figured he could ask later.  for now, there was scouting to be done.  Well someone doesnt want to be interrupted ... good chance they know were coming.  Tal, keep a minds eye out. 

Merrick, do you have a spell of wall-climbing?

He considered for a moment, then cast another invisibility spell and slipped forward.  He tried to stick to the shadows and walls, uncertain if his spell would be useless again.
_ Move Silently - (1d20+22)[31] Hide - (1d20+22)[26]
Listen - (1d20+19)[21], Spot - (1d20+19)[33], Search - (1d20+20)[32]
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 26 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Veat 4/5
Effects: invisible (70 min)+10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## DrK

Pushing down the passage you come to another smaller chamber shrouded in darkness, that seems to fight the glowing light emanating from Elkist and Zarina. Inside the small vaulted chamber the ground drops away into a 300ft wide yawning pit. The fifteen foot wide pit is lined with brick and caked with mould and less identifiable encrustations, but in  places where the growths are not too thick strange figures and runes can be seen carved into the brick work.

Zarina examines it and shakes her head, _"I cannot fathom these symbols out, they appear to be from odd and alien beings and are prayers of some sort. We have seen markings like these before in the depths underneath the arena but I cannot read these."_ She looks harder, _"Ah, no, I recognise these, They are of the Avolakia, vile and intelligent worm like aberrations that can infest humanoid forms. they are dark and from a far realm but are truly beings of evil with no hope of redemption. as to what they say I cannot even_ 

*Spoiler: DC25 Deciper Script (or comprehend language type effect)*
Show



The writings and runes are Avolakia - a curved tangle of hieroglyphs and wiggles that resembles no other language
The carvings are monstrously vile prayers to their overgod Kyuss! A recurring theme is the the ceremony of the "Ravenous Awakening" where people on a vast scale are animated as undead and then led like cattle into the feasting halls of the Avolakia to be consumed for the power and glory of the worm people. 

Deeper reading however suggests problems in the House of Kyuss - Kyuss their God is trapped in a large stone monolith, he had broken free 1500 years ago but was encircled in black stone chains by a force the worms runes call "the enemy"... and it has a picture that reminds you of the layout oft he Spire of Long Shadows.

More obscure mentions name something as the Writhing Tabernacle - a most hoy site of Kyuss worship and a place to pilgrammage to for the Avolakia high priests and that the Tabernacle is protected by Kyuss's most mighty servant - Dragotha!!!

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

After the battle, Tal shakes his fur out. Half a minute of concentration, and his wounds rapidly heal, cuts visibly closing, bruises fading, and he's as good as new. *Let's*, he nods in answer to Lan's suggestion. Creeping down the hall to the next chamber, Tal can only look on in confusion at the strange scrawling on the walls. It was not so very long ago that *all* writing looked like that to him. He looks to the others for an explanation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

24 seconds of full-round's concentration, taking 10 on the rolls, and he's all healed.

----------


## RCgothic

"One moment Zarina, I have a spell prepared for this," I say, stepping up to the inscriptions. A quick prayer to Mystara and the alien writings swim into focus.

"Prayers to their vile god Kyuss", I say, mouth twisting in disgust at what I'm reading. "Here - a ritual called the Ravenous Awakening, where the worm infested are led into the halls of the Avolakia to be consumed. And... here..." I point to a different section of the text. "... it seems Kyuss broke free from the monolith about 1500 years ago, but a force called _ the enemy_ trapped him again inside black stone chains. That sounds very much like the walls surrounding the spire site."

"And... here! There is mention of a place they call _The Writhing Tabernacle_, a most holy site for the followers of Kyuss. It says here it's guarded by Dragotha! We know Dragotha some Kyuss, so if he's there that would explain why his followers find it sacred. If we can locate thid tabernacle, then we'll surely find Dragotha and Kyuss himself!"

"I'm not sure there's anything more to be read from these texts," I say, turning back to the others. "Let's push on and see what else we can find. ... And then maybe afterwards I can bleach my eyes," I mutter.

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Comprehend Languages, 140 mins.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The halfling nodded to himself, whispering, _"Great.  Find the site, find the dragon.  But then what?  And who is this enemy?"_

He slipped forward once more into scout mode ...
_ Sneaky, sneaky
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 26 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Veat 4/5
Effects: invisible (70 min)+10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Whomever or whatever, they were only successful in delaying Kyuss, Merrick muses invisibly.

This golem wasnt just guarding a prayer book. Something down here needs disintegrating or banishing. 

----------


## DrK

Pushing on the group descends down the spiral stairs that walk down into the depths of the crypt following the plunging circular borehole covered in Avolokia iconography and kyussian worship. All the way down for some 200ft deep it plunges and in all of that the madness seems to increase until the scribblings are so maddened as to be illegible and impossible to understand.  This disturbing Well of Tryptich Knowledge eventually empties through the ceiling of an immense chamber, its domed roof a full 50ft over the black flloor worn smooth by the passage of countless creatures. The stairs cut into the rock face descend to the  western end of the chamber. 

Alcoves are lit up by the flickering armour of Elkist and Zarina and illuminate wretches statues of worm like creatures coiled around pillars of skulls and bones and a single massive object fills much of the eastern wall - a colossal statue of a three headed six armed monstrosity. Reminiscent of the  fragment of the Ebon God that Mirrianna and Talsien had seen so many months ago in the mines under Diamond Lake. two of the arms appear broken, a hand missing from the left and right armsand in the face currently facing you, one depicting a slavering bestial feral creature with upturned fangs, a shaggy mane and long wulfen face only one glittering green eye is present. 



As Lan slides ahead invisibly its clear that nothing has perceived him as he reaches the floor of the domed chamber, the statue some 80ft away at the far end of the chamber looks still, although imposing and terrifying. To Lan's sharp eyes, there also appears to be a small curtained partition behind the statue (likley some sort of priests private chambers.) Behind him, paused on the stairs leading down the western wall Zarina pauses, blade in hand and her other clutches her holy symbol of Heronious. _"THis place feels evil, I can feel the pressure of it here like the vile breath of Kyuss itself."_  As she gazes at the statue she shakes her head... _"It make so little sense. The statue there, a bestial face of Erthnul, the six arms of Hextor and the missing hand and eye depicting Vecna, but the writings on the wall seek of Kyuss gaining power from the Avolkia.."_ She glances back at Elkist and Mirriana, _"Could it be that Kyuss has co-opted the Ebon God, stealing its power, stealing its followers?"_

Advancing further she watches the area warily as she heads down the stairs to the floor of the chamber.....

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

When you fought the Triad, did any of you happen to bring a body part of theirs? Maybe Acererak could coax an answer out of them. Merrick asks Mir, Tal and Lan.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan did not like any of this.  At all.  He was used to traveling through some pretty dangerous places, as scout, explorer and hunter.  But this place whispered death in a way that shook him ... almost as much as the worm temple.  At Merrick's question, he blinked for a moment, then peered at him with a deadpan gaze that bored through the wizard.  _"Sorry, no.  I didn't get any souvenirs."_ 

He continued to move forward cautiously, Zarina's questions echoing in his mind.  He was used Living gods?  Stealing their powers?  This was so far beyond what a simple halfling was supposed to be involved with.  Gods don't care about scouts, explorers or hunters ...
_ Still sneaky, and approaching off the path for as long as he can.  Scanning the walls and area to make sure they don't get jumped by anything ... but the statue dominates his attention._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 26 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Veat 4/5
Effects: invisible (70 min)+10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## Stegyre

*Tal*




> *Merrick*
> 
> When you fought the Triad, did any of you happen to bring a body part of theirs? Maybe Acererak could coax an answer out of them. Merrick asks Mir, Tal and Lan.


_Eew!_ Tal grimaces at Merrick's question, calling to mind as it does the previous encounter with the bizarre figure, though it feels like it was ages ago. The only remnants he has saved are his scars, physical and mental, he thinks. 

*I remember it was a bad fight, after we were already heavily wounded. We were much weaker then, and more innocent. We have grown much since then.* He pauses, considering the statute, *But perhaps so has . . . It.*

He "looks" around the chamber warily, scanning it with his special senses, as he picks his way gingerly behind Lan, wary of attack that may come from any direction, but particularly focused on the dominating, obscene statue. Seeing the thing, he cannot help but reflect on past comrades -- Hal, GoatTracker, Claire -- wondering where they are now, doing their part to frustrate the Age of Worms.

*Spoiler*
Show

Once you get through the melodrama, Tal's just doing the usual: detect evil and mind sight. _Damn_, that was a long time ago. I'm glad we have the threads to have a record.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist moves forward with the party, similarly alert and suspicious as she keeps her position at Mirriana's side. Uttering a righteous prayer she growls softly as her features subtly shift to resemble those of a hunting great cat.

Standing wary she waits for the others to determine the best course of action.



*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Standard: _Detect spirits_
Move: Descend/ advance with the party/ draw weapon
Standard: Cast _Bite of the Weretiger_ - it's Drizzt meets Guenhwyvar

----------


## RCgothic

With Elkist at my side I advance towards the statue cautiously, scanning for anything that might indicate an illusion, magic, or evil presence.

----------


## DrK

Its as they expected. Lan skirts the edge of the chamber, spying a glint of gold and stacked chests through the curtains as he advances invisibly and  ghostlike into the room. As the others advance in a loose line, forming a V with Mirrian and Elkist leading the way the statue glows a dull red in Elkist and Talsien's _detection_, the thing a haven for a mssive and corrupt evil sprirt. 

As the party (aside from the invisible halfling) get 60ft from the massive thing it shudders, a scream ripping across the chamber as you all feel a great pressure filling the chamber and a sense of pure evil filling the air, the air thick with its stench for a second before it seems to coalsce around the tri-partite statue of evil tha ripples. Stone turning to mottled dark flesk and the eye on the face glowing a dark green!

_OOC

Init:
Mirriana, Lan,
STATUE OF EVIL
Elkist, Zarina, Merrick and Tal

Its 60ft from most of the party, ~20ft from Lan who is at that end of the room

_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan growled inwardly, having felt this was going to end in something bad.  The thing looked to be no small challenge, so he called upon the full weight of his abilities to add his combat.  Given the waves of evil emanating from the statue-made-flesh, Lan elected to forgo any parlay.  
_ Activate travel devotion.  Move 30' as swift action (stay w/in 30' of the creature).  Full attack (PBS, Rapid Shot, Imp Skirmish)

Att 1 - (1d20+22)[36], Damage - (1d4+4)[6]+Skirmish - (6d6)[15]=25
Att 2 - (1d20+17)[27], Damage - (1d4+4)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[23]=35
Att 3 - (1d20+12)[26], Damage - (1d4+4)[7]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=32
Rapid shot - (1d20+22)[40], Damage - (1d4+4)[7]+Skirmish - (6d6)[23]=34

EDIT: Added damage for being arcane_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+3 / +24, 1d4+4 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: travel devotion (10 rounds, move as swift); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## RCgothic

"_Mass Shield of Faith_!" I cast, enhancing the party's protections. At the same time I activate my aura of protection whilst staying close to Elkist, keeping our mutual shield wall faced towards the enemy.


*Spoiler*
Show


Standard: +4 deflection bonus to AC for party except Lan who's a little too far away.

Immediate action: protection devotion. +5 sacred to AC within 30ft.

----------


## DrK

A blast of magical power radiates from Mirriana as an almost perceptible shimmering bubble of glowing power encapsulates the heroes as they form their shield wall advancing towards the beast. On the side of the room Lan races down, moving swiftly and leaping from the shadows, a flurry of magical javelins slamming into the creature that suddenly lets loose a bellow of rage and pain as multiple javelins bite home, although even from this distance Lan can see some innate toughness of the creature blunting the force of the javelins and ablating some of the damage. 

The massive ebon aspect of the Overgod of the Ebon Triad bellows a challenge to the room, a spinning flail spiruitual evil materialising in the air above Lan and spinning towards him as the  creature loses itself in a pure fury and leaps forwards pouncing upon the wall of woman advancing towards it, flecks of saliva that hiss and burn the floor pouring form its mouth!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Free action: Standard of hextor - spiritual weapon appears beside Lan
(1d20+33)[*35*] dam (1d8+5)[*11*] force 
(1d20+28)[*46*] dam (1d8+5)[*8*] force 
(1d20+23)[*37*] dam (1d8+5)[*7*] force 
(1d20+18)[*19*] dam (1d8+5)[*13*] force 


Free Action: Bloodthirst of Erythnul (1/d ay ability that gives big bonuses of various kinds for 1 round)


Full action: Pounce upon Mirriana and Elklist, stopping 15ft away from them

Bite Mirriana (1d20+38)[*52*] dam (3d6+29)[*33*]
Claw Mirriana (1d20+36)[*40*] dam (1d6+23)[*27*]
Claw Elkist (1d20+36)[*53*] dam (1d6+23)[*25*]
Claw Elkist(1d20+36)[*39*] dam (1d6+23)[*25*]

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina had followed the others in, standing on Mirriana's right and a pace behind her as with the Sword of Aquaa clutched in both hands she gazed about the room, a look of both curiousity and horror in her eyes as she steeled herself for the attack they all suspected was inevitable. *"Lightning Lord give us strength of arms and iron minds..."* she prayed before she jumped slightly as the massive statue/altar breathed dark and evil life into itself and turned to attack them.

Steeling her fear as it thundered towards them, blades and fangs rending at her friends Elkist and Mirriana she could feel the waves of evil emanating from the  thing, as powerful as anything they had felt in the dark caverns under the zigguarat of Kyuss. Steeling herself she allowed the power of magical belt to flow into her infusing her with prenatural speed felt the power of dragons fill her as she grew longs claws and her face shifted into a long fanged maw, rolling forwards she tried to dodge the savage attack she knew would be coming before igniting the blade and slashing repeatedly at the massive creature towering almost three times her height!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know Devotion +4
Activate belt of battle 3 charges (Full round action)
Standard: Bite of the weretiger (dragon)
Move: tumble to the things feet (1d20+18)[*19*]
Swift: Searing blade
Full attack (PA 2)
Attack +17 -2 PA +4 Know +6 Bite = 25
Dam 12 Str +3 swd +4 know + 6 PA = 25

(1d20+25)[*42*] dam (1d12+25)[*36*] + [roll]3d6+10 fire[/roll] 19
(1d20+20)[*29*] dam (1d12+25)[*31*] + [roll]3d6+10 fire[/roll] 15
(1d20+15)[*30*] dam (1d12+25)[*27*] + [roll]3d6+10 fire[/roll]  17



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106 / 125  (+30 ) 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield = *32* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Mass shield of Faith (Mirriana) +4 deflection
Protection Devotion (Mirriana) +5 Sacred AC
Shield + 8 AC
Bite of Weetoger: +12 Str, +6(4) Con +4 Dex, 2 claw attacks, Bite attack, blindfight, power attack, +5 Natural AC

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +4 dex +5 nat 8 shield 4 deflect 5 sacred  = 48



*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Dispel Magic, Merrick chants, focusing on the summoned flail.

Summoning was his business, and seeing rank amateurs attempting wounded his professional pride.

*Spoiler: Check*
Show

(1d20+10)[*24*] vs Spiritual Weapon spell effect

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

_WHAT???_

The outrage! The *insult*! To be . . . _IGNORED_ in the creature's assault?!?!?!?

*FIGHT ME, COWARD!* he mentally screams. "AARRROOOOO!" Leaping to the other side of the beast, claws flashing streaks of flame.
*Spoiler*
Show


*jump* - (1d20+41)[*50*] *tumble* - (1d20+26)[*46*]

Swift action to activate _Burning Blade_ -- fully expect this thing will have fire immunity or resistance, but the visuals! It's all about the visuals, y'know.

*claw* - (1d20+27)[*39*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*24*] and *fire* - (1d6+5)[*11*] 
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*38*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*23*] and *fire* - (1d6+5)[*9*] 
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*47*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*25*] and *fire* - (1d6+5)[*6*] 
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*28*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*21*] and *fire* - (1d6+5)[*10*] 

Penetrates DR/magic. Double damage (not fire) if two or more claws hit.

EDIT: Forgot to say, leaping to 10' from the beast in a position to flank with either Lan or (if possible) Mir and Elkist.

Potential crit -- if this thing's vulnerable? I'll put the confirmation roll in OOC.

EDIT 2: And we won't talk about the fumble. Amusing to get a 20 and a 1 in sequence like that.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan grunted in pain as a spectral flail with three heads suddenly appeared next to him, savagely striking the halfling with each end.  Snarling, he sped across, taking advantage of the creature's preoccupation with Mirriana.  _That's gonna cost you, you sunnuva ..._
_ As swift, move 30' (stay w/in 30' of the creature).  Full attack (PBS, Rapid Shot, Imp Skirmish)

Att 1 - (1d20+22)[37], Damage - (1d4+7)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[20]=28
Att 2 - (1d20+17)[20], Damage - (1d4+7)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[23]=32
Att 3 - (1d20+12)[21], Damage - (1d4+7)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[14]=22
Att RS - (1d20+22)[29], Damage - (1d4+7)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[26]=34
I think I had my numbers incorrect - probably -1 damage on each hit last turn.  And those aren't very nice numbers ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 71/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: travel devotion (9 rounds, move as swift); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I weather the creature's attacks stoically, a combination of my armour and Elkist's wards turning aside the worst of the damage. Even so I know we're not going to be able to take much more of this. We have to finish it quickly.

"Tal, tear its arms off!" I exhort, dashing in close to deliver my own strike and braving any more attacks I might have to endure as a result.

*Spoiler*
Show


Charge to within reach. (1d20+17)[*21*]+9BaB +3STR +3Enhancement -2Tower Shield +1Morale(HF) +2 Charge +1 Furious Counterstrike
DIVINE SURGE (1d8+7)[*14*] +3STR +3Enhancement +1 Furious Counterstrike (8d8)[*41*]

Swift: White Raven Tactics for Tal.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Mirriana's attack creates just the opening Tal's been looking for! In a fury of spinning claws, he flies up and down the monstrosity's back like a dancing mongoose!
*Spoiler*
Show

. . . Because maneuvers come with descriptive names, obviously.

By this point, Tal should be flanking with _somebody_, if this thing is flankable, but just in case, I haven't added the +2 to to-hit. Please add if applicable.

Also, at this point, Tal's transmuting weapon property is active, so he penetrates any DR (except, I suppose, epic).

Move action to *jump* - (1d20+41)[*54*] and *tumble* - (1d20+26)[*31*]

Swift action for Dancing Mongoose, giving 2 extra attacks at top BAB:

*claw* - (1d20+27)[*42*] [roll=damage]2d6+16[roll]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*36*] [roll=damage]2d6+16[roll]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*43*] [roll=damage]2d6+16[roll]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*37*] [roll=damage]2d6+16[roll]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*37*] [roll=damage]2d6+16[roll]
*claw* - (1d20+27)[*40*] [roll=damage]2d6+16[roll]

And again, damage is doubled by rending from Tal's giralon arms bind if two or more claws hit.

EDIT: and of course I screwed up the damage rolls. Re-done in OOC.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

It's terrible claws batter and rend at Elkist's shield and armour as she bounds forward to accompany Mirriana and Tal. A prayer to Heironeous bolsters her as she growls, sword weaving to-and-fro ready to strike.



*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Swift: _Heart of Earth -> Stoneskin_
Standard: Cast _True Strike_
Move: Close next to Mirriana

----------


## DrK

Zarina and Tal slash with flaming blades and claws at the massive beast and even though they land multiple blows each one seems ablated by some sort of malevolent force, the blades/claws slowing in  its flesh and the flames guttering and mostly dying at they contact its grey scaly hide. The beast roars and rears up as Mirriana and Elkist crowd around it joining Tal and Zarina and jostling it sword and shield.s  In the far croner Lan leaps over an altar and dives between the curtains pursued by the ghostly flail that seeks to smash him into paste, his mad flight slowing its spinning heads as it  chases him, one of his javlins slamming into its master's back as the glowing flails resist Merrick's efforts to undo them.  The flails chase Lan and spin more at him.

_Vs Lan (1d20+33)[40] dam (1d8+5)[12] (1d20+28)[35] dam (1d8+5)[6] (1d20+23)[30] dam (1d8+5)[10] (1d20+18)[22] dam (1d8+5)[11]
_

The overgod, surrounded by its foes roars, the sound booming from the vaulted chamber as it lashes about with teeth and claws seeking to rend its foes apart! Two claws seeking to sperate Tal from his arms! before s himmering field of darkness appears round it. 

_
Bite Zarina [roll]120+33[/roll] dam (3d6+23)[36]
Claw Mirriana (1d20+31)[39] dam (1d6+18)[21]
Claw Tal (1d20+33)[34] dam (1d6+18)[23] - actually -4 to hit due IGG, so count hit roll as 4 less
Claw Tal (1d20+33)[48] dam (1d6+18)[23] - actually -4 to hit due IGG, so count hit roll as 4 less
  -- ifboth hit then Rend (2d6+27)[37]

Swift: Cast as a SPA a quickened Shield of faith

_

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina is buffeted by the massive beast as it claws and bites at everyone, a resounding "clang" as its teeth latch onto the shield hovering above her head. Pushing back she spins the Blade of Aqaa feeling the pulse of joy within the blade as the sword feels the _rightness_ of her cause. Slipping to the side she flanks with Tal, blade flashing as she bobs and weaves and cuts at the massive creature.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Blade of blood
Know Devotion +4
Full attack (PA 2)
Attack +17 -2 PA +4 Know +6 Bite = 25
Dam 12 Str +3 swd +4 know + 6 PA = 25

Full attack 
(1d20+25)[*34*] dam (1d12+25)[*33*] + (3d6)[*12*] blade blood ((1d6)[*4*] to Zarina)
(1d20+20)[*28*] dam (1d12+25)[*34*]
(1d20+15)[*25*] dam (1d12+25)[*33*]


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106 / 125  (+30 ) 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield = *32* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Greater Luminous Armour (-4 to hit, +12AC)  24 hours
Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour
Mass shield of Faith (Mirriana) +4 deflection
Protection Devotion (Mirriana) +5 Sacred AC
Shield + 8 AC
Bite of Weretiger: +12 Str, +6(4) Con +4 Dex, 2 claw attacks, Bite attack, blindfight, power attack, +5 Natural AC

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear
AC: 12 arm +4 dex +5 nat 8 shield 4 deflect 5 sacred  = 48



*Abilities*
(ACTIVE) Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist stands resolute next to Mirriana, the overgod looming as an affront to her very being. Even as talons and fangs thrash about she sways and ducks back her _Lightning Sword_ flashing out in great arcs as the fiend shows weaknesses in it's defences.



*Spoiler: actions*
Show

*Swift:* Avenging Strike +9 attack & damage (1st attack)
*Other:* Smite Evil (2nd attack), Power attack 12, True Strike (1st attack)

*Full:* Lightning Sword (1d20+41)[*43*] (+12 base, +9 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast), -12 PA, +20 True Strike, +9 avenging strike), damage (2d6+53)[*59*] (+18 str, +2 weapon, +24 PA, +9 avenging strike) + shock (1d6)[*1*]

Lightning Sword (1d20+16)[*20*] (+7 base, +9 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast), -12 PA, +9 smite evil), damage (2d6+48)[*57*] (+18 str, +2 weapon, +24 PA, +4 smite evil) + shock (1d6)[*3*]

Lightning Sword (1d20+2)[*3*] (+2 base, +9 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast), -12 PA), damage (2d6+44)[*51*] (+18 str, +2 weapon, +24 PA) + shock (1d6)[*1*]

I can't recall if Heroes' Feast is still active? Subtract 1 from all attacks if it is not in effect.

_Wurst rollz evah!_  :Small Red Face:

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

Seeing the overgod begin to weave a spell I shout a quick entreaty to Mystara to disperse the spell's energies!

In fact as I deflect the creature's claw with my shield I decide to put an end to its magical protections.

_"Greater Dispel Magic!"_

*Spoiler*
Show


Immediate action: Divine Defiance. Turn attempt + sheild of faith = immediate counterspell. I have the spell prepared, so counterspell just works.

Standard action: Targeted GDM. Dispel check as applicable. CL14+4 Domain bonus.

(1d20+18)[*31*]
(1d20+18)[*20*]
(1d20+18)[*37*]
(1d20+18)[*22*]
(1d20+18)[*32*]
(1d20+18)[*19*]
(1d20+18)[*25*]
(1d20+18)[*35*]

Heroes' Feast lasts 12h, so it'll be applied well into evening.

Manoeuvre not granted for next turn (should have rolled 2 for this turn):
(1d5)[*4*]

Also, why is the OOC closed?

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: OOC closed*
Show



Odd, RCGothic mentioned it. But it appears out OOC thread has been closed although Im not sure why
Ill message a mod and ask them as it seems strange otherwise

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The spectral flail lashed out again, striking Lan three more times.  He winced again, pushing aside the pain as he reversed direction and sped back to launch another salvo of force spears towards the giant beast.  _I'm not done yet, you piece of crap ..._ 
_ As swift, move 30' (stay w/in 30' of the creature).  Full attack (PBS, Rapid Shot, Imp Skirmish)

Att 1 - (1d20+23)[25], Damage - (1d4+7)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[18]=27
Att 1 - (1d20+18)[32], Damage - (1d4+7)[11]+Skirmish - (6d6)[25]=36
Att 1 - (1d20+13)[24], Damage - (1d4+7)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[19]=29
Att 1 - (1d20+23)[39], Damage - (1d4+7)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[22]=30

Looks like I forgot Heroes Feast was in play ... if I missed anything by 1 previously, please adjust accordingly!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 43/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: travel devotion (8 rounds, move as swift); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

With suitable offence in short supply, Merrick flies toward Lan and refreshes him of the flail's lashings.

*Spoiler: Cure Moderate Wounds*
Show

(2d8+10)[*25*] Now I'm the Cleric!

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

*That's more like it!*. The abomination's claws draw blood. *But this*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Jump* - (1d20+41)[*53*] *tumble* - (1d20+26)[*28*]

*claw* - (1d20+30)[*48*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*]

*Is*
*Spoiler*
Show

*claw* - (1d20+30)[*38*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*28*]

*How*
*Spoiler*
Show

*claw* - (1d20+30)[*38*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*23*]

*To*
*Spoiler*
Show

*claw* - (1d20+30)[*35*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*]

*Claw!*
*Spoiler*
Show

To-hit is +3 due to flanking and _Heroes Feast_, so reduce accordingly if either does not apply. Again, penetrates any normal DR.

EDIT: Oh, and double damage if more than one claw hits.


As he lands on his feet again, Tal's image blurs.
*Spoiler*
Show

Swift action to activate _Greater Blurring_. Guess we'll find out whether this thing deals with miss chances or not.

----------


## DrK

Evan as the Ebon aspect lashes and bites and claws at the three woman and metamorphic shifter surrounding it Merrick flies behind Lan, a touch from the insane mage healing the worst of the halfling's wounds. Zarina and Elkist stab and cut at the massive creature their blades leaving long gashes and devastating damage, particulary Elkist who's first blow powered by divine energy slams it it knees. As its bowed Talsien leaps atop its back clawing madly, his claws only slightly slowed by the creatures innate resistance that seems to be blunting many of the attacks and Lan runs across the room, the beast shuddering as a pair of javelins stab deep into its back, strange blackish ichor leaking from it and hissing on the ground

Even as it summons and protective field of energy Mirriana calls down the power of Mystara, the shield shattering, the flail melting away and the creature crackling with dark power as its magical layers and warrens are drained away by her negating magic.

In response it howls a great howl, a cloud of black gaseous vapour enguling the three woman and Talsien before it glows red with eldritch energy as its channels the spark of _God stuff_, its connection to the savgery of Erthynul into its attacks

_
Swift: Quickened empowered unholy blight (5d8)[18] x 1.5 damage to "good" and Fort DC 21 of sickened for (1d6)[1] rounds
Free: Frenzy of Erthnul 

Bite Zarina (1d20+29)[31] dam (3d6+21)[30]
Claw Mirriana (1d20+30)[45] dam (1d6+18)[21]
Claw Elkist (1d20+26)[42] dam (1d6+18)[22]
Claw Elkist  (1d20+26)[37] dam (1d6+18)[23]
-- if both hit then Rend (2d6+27)[31]
Frenzy Bite talsien (1d20+29)[39] dam (3d6+21)[29]

Note: IGG penalty applied
_

----------


## RCgothic

Even as the creator casts its spell I weave counter-magics to disrupt it.
*Spoiler*
Show

Immediate action + turn attempt + Divine Defiance: spontaneous dispel from 3rd level domain slot to counterspell. Dispell check (1d20+14)[*16*] CL10(capped) plus domain bonus +4


I weather the beast's bite attack which crunches through my armour, but my sword crackles with divine energy as I embue it with power for my own retaliation!

*Spoiler*
Show


Strike: Divine Surge [roll]1d20+16[roll] (14AB +2 flanking)
Damage (1d8+6)[*9*] plus (8d8)[*31*]

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

_Now this is a fight!_

*Spoiler*
Show


Move action to jump: *Jump* - (1d20+41)[*43*] *Tumble* - (1d20+26)[*36*]

Standard action attack:
*Claw* - (1d20+30)[*38*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*25*]
*Claw* - (1d20+30)[*40*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*22*]
*Claw* - (1d20+30)[*32*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*25*]
*Claw* - (1d20+30)[*37*] *damage* - (2d6+16)[*20*]

If two or more hit, they do double damage. Penetrates DR

Swift action to refresh Warblade maneuvers.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

With the flail dismissed, Lan prepared to attack, pausing only as the mage ran over and touched his shoulder and heal some of the bruises.  He nodded his thanks, still creeped out by the man, then rushed back across to use his momentum to fling another series of force javelins at the beast.  Perhaps he would get its attention yet ...
_ As swift, move 30' (stay w/in 30' of the creature).  Full attack (PBS, Rapid Shot, Imp Skirmish)

Att 1 - (1d20+23)[38], Damage - (1d4+7)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[30]=40
Att 2 - (1d20+18)[32], Damage - (1d4+7)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[20]=28
Att 3 - (1d20+13)[27], Damage - (1d4+7)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=31
RS - (1d20+23)[26], Damage - (1d4+7)[11]+Skirmish - (6d6)[16]=27

_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 68/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: travel devotion (7rounds, move as swift); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Battered and torn and the beast tears at her, Elkist continues to defiantly swing her blade...



*Spoiler: actions*
Show

*Swift:* Avenging Strike +9 attack & damage (1st attack)
*Other:* Power attack 12, 

*Full:* Lightning Sword (1d20+21)[*34*] (+12 base, +9 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast), -12 PA, +9 avenging strike), damage (2d6+53)[*59*] (+18 str, +2 weapon, +24 PA, +9 avenging strike) + shock (1d6)[*6*]

Lightning Sword (1d20+7)[*23*] (+7 base, +9 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast), -12 PA), damage (2d6+44)[*53*] (+18 str, +2 weapon, +24 PA, +4 smite evil) + shock (1d6)[*4*]

Lightning Sword (1d20+2)[*8*] (+2 base, +9 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast), -12 PA), damage (2d6+44)[*52*] (+18 str, +2 weapon, +24 PA) + (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

The fight reaches a savage crescendo as the beast releases  a great blast of unholy power. Even as it engulfs the party it savages the heroes with claw and fang leaving Elkist bloodied and wavering, her face pale ashen grey. Even as it lashes out Mirriana strikes but her blade is turned aside with a great sweep of its claws. Tal leaps atop its back tearing and ripping great chunks of its flesh from its back as Lan circles around, a series of magical javelins pinioning its chest . It roars, the sound echoing around the vaulted chamber, ear drums rupturing before it goes to smash down atop the injured Elkist who centering herself lashes out with all her might a  blow of holy energy striking into its neck.

With a strangled scream like a soul being sucked away the overgod implodes in on itself, the wind rushing past you whipping hair and cloaks around before the body fizzes and sizzles into a puddle of dark black matter leaving the chamber lit only by the glowing armour of Elkist, Mirriana and Zarina.

Zarina leans forward, her multiple seals, glowing wards of power and scales gleaming brightly. _"By the Lightning Lord. We have seen so many things of horror on this journey. I do not know whether that was the best or the worst, but for either I am saddened by it."_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

The Beyond take this foul thing. Let even Animagi forgot this name, Merrick sneers.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

Just steps gingerly out of the ... goo and pads a respectful distance away from the others before shaking his fur off all around, until it stands on end. Then he turns to cleaning himself, licking his wounds (literally), as they rapidly heal. In a matter of minutes, the memory is his only reminder of the fight.

_Good fight._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist slumps to one knee, blood seeping from under her armour and her blade hanging loosely from her slack arm. With her good arm she reaches to prayer-inscribed belt and as her fingers trace the symbols she mutters the incantations and healing energy infuses her.

Stronger, she rises to her feet one more.



*Spoiler: actions*
Show

healing belt (4d8)[*22*]

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

When the creature exploded, Lan froze for a few moments, waiting for the thing to appear somewhere else.  However, as the silence deepened, the others began to slowly asemble. 
 To the mage he snorted.  "How could I forget it's name when I didn't know it in the first place?  Anyway, everyone good?  Good.  Time to check that room ..." 

Lan returned tot he space he had been checking out when the statue had become animated.  He seemed to recall stacks of chests ...
_OOC - Back to the searching ... Listen - (1d20+19)[34], Spot - (1d20+19)[25], Search - (1d20+20)[24]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 68/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## RCgothic

"Do you need more healing, Elkist?" I ask, helping my friend to her feet. "That was a brutal battle and you took more than a couple of hits for me. _Cure Critical Wounds! Cure Serious Wounds!_" I cast, converting a couple of spells into a wave of healing energies.

"Does anyone else need healing? Come on, let's see what else we can find down here. I hope there's nothing else as dangerous as that statue."

*Spoiler*
Show


Delay Death -> Cure critical wounds (4d8+14)[*33*]
Darkfire -> Cure serious wounds (3d8+14)[*27*]

----------


## DrK

Zarina looks at herself, patting herself down and shakes her head. _"I am well Mirriana. May the Lighting Lord bless me but the Lady ELkist and Talsien took the brunt of the attacks"_ She pats Elkist on the back watching with concern until Mirriana's healing begins to take effect. _"A strange and savage creature, a divine spark I suspect, born of the deluded faith of the threefold worshippers. Even if..."_ she pauses and looks at the stairs where the Avolakia runes had been been, _"I am not convinced the true heart of this power is the Ebon Triad. I wonder if something older or darker lies behind them,"_

As Mirriana heals the others Lan explores and soon finds a great cache behind the curtain, an antechamber stacked high with 4 large ancient looking chests. Pulling free the chests they are not locked or trapped to Lan's eyes. An examination of heir arcane nature shows warding to preserve the ancient wood rather than to be hostile. Clearly the owner viewed the now dead Overgod to be guard enough.

The first chest when opened is simple enough. 20 white silken bags, each sack weight some 20lbs and containing 1000gp, the coins a myriad of patterns, sizes shapes and designs. Zarina and Elkist recognising coins spanning centuries of culture from all across the continent and many that are unrecognised. 

The second chest is equally monetary. Another silver bag with 1000 shining platinum coins, these unusual and almost totally blank but feel old. The other 9 bags glitter as hundreds of assorted gems in a prismatic rainbow of colours fill the chest, a quick total from Lan suggesting that each of the 9 bags contains some 2000go worth of gems to a merchant.

The third chest is lined with silk and velvet with stout dividers with a collection of fine glass vials inside. Although the vials look delicate Zarina and Merrick realise that each has been made with glassteel and each vial is as tough as steel. The potions and alchemicals are of great use. 

*Spoiler: Chest 3*
Show


10 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds
10 Potions of Non detection
10 Potions of Undetectable Alignment
5 Potions of Fly
5 Potions of Haste
10 Alchemical intensified frost flasks (3d6/1d6 splash)
10 Alchemical intensified acidflasks (3d6/2d6/1d6 over 3 rounds+ 1d6 splash





The fourth chest is filled with most impressive of things! Things that Merrick, Mirriana and Zarina look at each other over  as the value of the trove is huge. Also of interest is the leather bound black tome with the pages preserved and written in an elegant hand... Of the magical trinkets there is a gleaming silverr ring that seems prenaturally light to the touch (_Ring of Evasion)_, a long blacked rod of iron that appears burnt _(Rod of flam extinguinshing)_, a shard of thin metal a foot long that seems to vibrate near the swords of Aqaa carried by Elkist and Zarina (_Wand Lightning bolt 23 charges, CL9)_, a second wand that looks like a thing metal whip with a loop on the end _(Wand Haste 19 charges CL7th)_, an ancient belt of leather and metal that has a face like a dwarf (_Belt of Dwarven Kind (but Con +4))_ a smooth cloak that seems to stick and slip on your hands at the same time _(Cloak arachnida)_ and in a separate case locked away is a gleaming orb of pure sunlight, a mace dedicated to Pelor that seems a minature sun on the iron rod _(A dawnstar!)_

The book is fascinating, the pages shifting and squirming as you try and read them but as you look carefully you realise the book is in fact a great listing of cult members of the Ebon Triad. Many names you recognise, and many of those are crossed out - Theldrik "diamond lake", Loris Raknian, "Faceless One - Diamond Lake"

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

"This book of known agents of the Conspiracy will be of great use to our patron in Magepoint. Allow me to prepare an _Amanuensis_ tomorrow so that we can produce copies."

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist clasps forearms with Mirriana in a sign of comradeship as the powerful healing magic of the gods is channeled through her as divine vessel, restoring her punished body. Winking subtly to acknowledge the thanks she steps back and allows the more materially-minded to peruse the boons that have been withheld from the world by this evil.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elkist Talphrin*
Female LG Half-Drow Paladin 4/ Spirit Shaman 11, *Level* 15, *Init* 0, *HP* 96/105, *DR* 10/ admantine, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 22, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 22, *Fort* 23, *Ref* 19, *Will* 23, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*Ghost touch Lightning Sword*  +19/ +14/ +7 (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast)) (2d6+10 (+8 str, +2 weapon), 19-20 x2)
*Ghost touch +1 Full plate armour of Agility*, *Ghost touch +1 Animated heavy steel shield* (+9 Armor, +3 Shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 25
*Condition* 
Permanent/ daily effects:

Pal: Aura of good
Pal: Aura of courage (immune fear, allies +4 morale bonus vs fear)
Pal: Divine health (immunity to disease)
SS: Blessing of the spirits (protection from spirits: +2 defl AC, +2 resist Saves)
SS: Ghost warrior (ghost touch weapons & armour)
SS: Warding of the spirits (magic circle vs spirits:10ft radius +2 defl AC, +2 resist Saves)
1/2E: Immunity to sleep
1/2E: +2 save vs enchantment
1/2E: low light vision
Armour crystal: +3 competence save vs energy drain, death spells/ effects, inflict spells)
Circlet: +6 enhancement to Cha
Gauntlets: +2 enhancement to Str
Armbands: +2 Str checks & skills, +2 damage on Power attack)
Mirriana: Imbue with Spell Ability
Energy Immunity/ fire (spell) 
Magic Tattoo/ spell resistance (Merrick) ???

Hour+ effects:

Heart of Air (spell): +10 enhance Jump
Heart of Earth (spell): +8 resist bull rush, overrun, trip; +20 temp hp
Heart of X (spell): light fortification (25% resist critical hits & sneak attacks)
Mass Resist Energy/30 cold for 140 minutes. (Merrick)
Mass Resist Energy/30 acid for 140 minutes. (Merrick)
Protection from Energy/120hp electric (spell) for 110 minutes.
Longstrider (wand): +10ft enhancement speed

Minute+ effects (not included in stats):

Protection devotion (Mirriana): +5 sacred to AC (1 mins)

Round+ effects:

Bite of the Weretiger (Enhance +12 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con, +5 natural armour)
Mass Shield of Faith [Mirriana] (+4 deflection AC)
Heart of Earth/ Stoneskin: DR10/ admantine 110hp

----------


## RCgothic

"I agree, this list well come in extremely useful," I agree with Merrick, glad we're finally getting in a position to put an end to the Ebon Triad cult cells. It's not our main goal, but it's a major annoyance we can substantially damage with these revelations.

As I go through the treasure hoard I lament "I wish I'd seen these before casting all those cure spells," as I pocket a few vials. When it comes to the final treasure I'm nearly stunned. "It's a Dawnstar!" I gasp, caressing it's orb lightly with my mailed fingers. "A relic of Pelor! Extremely potent but far too fragile to risk using... The church will be extremely grateful when we return this to them!" I say.

"Well Lan, is this it or is there anything else down here?"

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan absently checked the items they gathered, nodding at two of them.  "The cloak would be useful, but I need it combined with my current one.  The belt would be helpful, too.   Anyone else want those? "   If the group splits the vials, he'll take whichever ones are allotted to him and then press on.  When Mir asks about what next, he peered around, not seeing another exit immediately.  

"Give me a minute ... I'll check around."
_OOC - Looking for more portals ... or items.  If necessary, he'll use the cloak to climb the walls to check anything interesting.  Otherwise, ready to move on. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 68/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## DrK

Zarina bows her head and reverentially strokes the dawnstar. *A thing of beauty, a thing of great power as well. It is wondrous.* Zarina murmurs before looking at the others, *Its imperative that we get this out of the city lest it fall to the Church of Hextor.*

She looks at the book and grins, *In the right hands this would allow a devastating strike at the Cult. Maybe we should do that after we have defeated Kyuss..*

-

Lan scampers around the walls like a strange creature affixed to the cold bricks but finds nothing else of note. He looks carefully but its clear that the great treasures unearthed here are the climax of the Cults power in the city.

Looking about the only thing to do is slowly clamber back up the accursed stairs past the wriggling Avokalia runes and then back up the slime coated pit to the strange hospice in the city. Reaching the hospice you are able to sneak past the crazy made old lady and return the bustling streets where the citizens pretend joy in the face of oppression and the occasional winged devil flies across the harsh skyline past the nearly completed Ziggurat and the great Palace. A couple spiral over you, glittering red eyes looking at the glowing suits of golden armour gleaming on Elkist and Zarina.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

After Lan reported a lack of any additional treasures, they left the pit and the house of dying behind.  Once on the streets, Lan noticed the devils eyeing them from overhead.  He whispered to the others, "I think you lot are making a scene.  Cloaks and those potions might be needed to keep them wingers off your backs.  So we're supposed to find the Lashona ... are we doing that next, or something else?" 
_OOC - Ready to press, but we may want to be a little more circumspect.  Displayed iconography might not be the best solution.  Thoughts?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 68/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Simply asking around in this fascist state will probably draw more attention than we would like. We should divest ourself of these new gains and see if information might come to us instead, Merrick mused, half to himself. 

The ziggurat was troubling. Not a few days ago they had found a similar structure and experience what, if misused, it could wrought.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not particularly entranced by any of the loot. Merrick will just take a share in the specie.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

As they left Zarina paused at the top of the narrow spiral tube leading down. *"I wish we could destroy it somehow, but in doing so we would cause to much commotion.""* She pauses and glances at Elkist who she suspects would agree with her the most, *"One day, when the city is not under the sway of Zeech we can come aback and bury this place so its vile writings cannot pollute the thoughts of others."*

As they get outside and see's the winged devils (who function as Zeech's secret police in Ahlaster) she nods to Lan and Merrick. [B[_"Much as I would rather keep my protections and wards active I would agree."_[/B] She pauses and dismisses the glowing luminous armour around her, her thin green dress under the light chain vest and greaves seeming dull even more so than normal. *"I will be fine and we can avoid notice, I agree."*

Looking at Lan, *"Yes, it was the Lady Lashona we were tasked with meeting in this horrible place. Shall we return to the Abbot now we have dispacted two threats to the city, if not the region and speak with him and we can see if he can direct us towards the Lady Lashona?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106 / 125  (+30 ) 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield = *32* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan nodded, the logic making sense to him, but he looked to Mir as their de facto leader.  
_OOC - Heading back to the only 'friendly' spot makes sense to me ... I think folks should consider using those potions to mask alignment as well as covering up the symbols (as they can) to limit issues that could endanger our mission_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 68/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## DrK

Zarina looks to Lan dismissing the luminous armour and then throwing her cloaks hood up to hide her features and the holy symbol round her throat take sa potion of non detection and chokes down the cloying oily fluid. That done she looks to Lan *"Well, I shall appear normal to them now, well, unless they contest our passing."* Looking at Elkist and Mirriana she'll wait for them to take their potions of nondetection as well to dull their shining auras of "good" as well. 

Heading back through the city streets Zarina now hooded and shrouded in abjurant magics she pats the hewards haversack where the stash of alchemicals had been stored. She had been impressed by the skills of their maker, although now slightly nervous of the creators power and clear association with an evil cult. As the party slouch the streets doing their best to emulate Lan's casual swagger blending into the busy streets there seems to be much commotion and rumours are flowing.... _"The 2nd Captain passed out, magic cackling around him and a three headed shadow over his head...." The temple of Hextor quaked and the ground shook inside and 5 of the initiates passed out as if their powers had been stolen... All thos runes of the Ebon triad flashed and then melted off the walls, even the big one round the back Krupp's Inn.....They say that those who collapsed are adherents to the Triad. the gibbets will be busy for days"_. The rumours are busy, even if they grow quiet as Zeech's soldiers or winged guards pass close by its clear that your slaying of the Overgod in the depths has had a ripple of power in the city, the loss of divine abilities manifesting in the traitors that have now been apprehended....

Reaching the relative safety of the Temple of Kord you are once more welcomed by the smells of sweat, leather and dusty sand as High Priest Barnabus barks orders at his sweating clerics who are wrestling in the ring all slicked with oil and wearing little more than loin cloths. Barnabus looks up as you enter, his muscular chest glemaing from the oils as well as he puches the lion cape back and stares in near awe at Mirriana leading you into the temple courtyard.



His voice booms out, "By the Mighty One you've returned. And what a return" he bellows. "The whole city shuddered with the screams of a Gods passing, or at least the spark of something immortal. We had not know what it was save that its death scream was something awful, and a great evil had been extinguished. By your looks and by Kord's mighty buttocks I would wager 100 platinum crowns to a copper farthing it was you Lady Mirriana and your band of unlikley heroes." He shakes his head and goes to a knee, "I am proven wrong, you are mighty and welcome in this great house of Kord. tell me what has befallen the city?""

Even as he speaks there is a gentle ring from the gate and a messenger garbed in sheer white silks, the material so thin its seems almost transparent appears. She draws the eyes of all with her luminescent fragile beauty and long blonde hair as she offers Barnabus a curtsy and hands him an envelope of rich white paper wrapped with a single blue cord. Wordlessly Barnabus eyes her and opens the envelope before pointing to Mirriana and the rest of you. "It be them that you seek." he says loudly, his voice strangled in surprise. "You have attracted much notice Lady Mirriana, Magister Merrick, this is an invite from the Lady Lashona herself for an audience... You have disrupted the city, like a mighty boulder hurled into a pond the ripples spread."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

"Wonderful," the Mad Anima muses. "If we eradicate one more evil competitor of his, we may be granted audience with Zeech himself next!"

The day has been long and suddenly the thought of a heated tub and a cold ale appealed...

----------


## DrK

At Merrick's words the massive muscled priest of Kord shakes his head. "Take those curses back! The lady Lashona is mysterious and enigmatic but she is a lady of grace and power. She advises Zeech, but she advised those who went before him and has been here for 2 generations of leaders. She keeps to herself and is a the most important of guests at any dinner. It is said that even Zeech cannot compel her and he does not take offence with a refusal from her"  

The young lady blushes slightly at the priests words then looks to Mirriana, ELkist and Merrick amidst the party. Guessing at the relative decision makers in the party._"My Lords and Ladies, what shall I tell my mistress? She would extend the invite for dinner this very evening. But there there is time for you to bathe and change into more suitable clothes."_ the last words  are said with a glance at the weapons and armour that are bloodied, battered and splattered with blood, ichor and swamp.

----------


## Stegyre

*Taliesn*

*Fancy dress party?* Tal's ears perk up. It means having to walk on two legs again, but there's always such interesting new foods to eat.

_And the messenger is . . . pretty_, he acknowledges to himself. *Sniffing* her with his senses.
*Spoiler*
Show

I mean, why not? We'll give him a mild crush on the courier and see what happens. I like how she dresses, at least. _Detect Evil_ and Mindsight on her, because you want to know things like that about your potential dates.

----------


## DrK

As Tal telepathically sniffs rye servant her can feel her mind isnt the brightest (Int9) but that she is what she appears to be (a human) and does not radiate evil to his senses

----------


## RCgothic

"We would be honoured to attend upon your mistress this evening" I tell the messenger, suddenly self-conscious about my appearance. At a thought my hair restyles itself into something appropriate for a fancy event, but there's only so much a change of hairstyle can do. "And I do appreciate her giving us time to prepare," I add.

I'm definitely looking forward to a long shower and a chance to wear one of my more elegant outfits bought a surprisingly long time ago now back in the free city.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan frowned at the discussion, uncomfortable with how much of a 'splash' they had made on the town already ... and how many people seemed to know.  The fact that this Lashona was already inviting them to a dinner party spoke volumes about her role as an information broker - but certainly it would make more sense to make an ally of her than an enemy.  Of course, that didn't mean he trusted her good graces.  But maybe they could find a common enemy to build a professional relationship with ...

He let Mirrana deal with the servant, knowing his own responses would only complicate things.
_OOC - ready to move on ..._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 68/95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 (23/22) Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>invisibility</s>, <s>swift haste</s>, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, <s>deeper darkvision</s>
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Allowing Astaroth to take charge, Merrick begins to ponder how best to make an appearance.

"Of course, Lady Mirriana speaks for us all. Your mistress honours us indeed."

Saying no more, Merrick begins making mental notes:

1. Put ears to the ground and find out their hostesses likes and dislikes.
2. Know who else knows of their presence?
3. What is that Ziggurat's completion ETA?

----------


## DrK

Several hours pass as within the Temple the heroes prepare for dinner with Lashona. Even though its a delicate evening Zarina still pauses to consider and dresses in a fine blue gown of soft silk (and only slightly travel stained) and slips on her mithral shirt underneath the silken dress. Leaving the bracers beyond within Kord's Temple along with her haversack and various accoutrements she looks nervous as she rejoins the others, oddly feminine with the circle still holder her hair nack but looking out of place without her armour, bracers and pair of two handed swords crisscrossing on her back.  As she assembles with the the others she looks at Mirriana and the rest, _"I very much hope that we do not get in trouble tonight. I feel at a loss with the Sword of Aqaa at my side."_ 

--

Heading out of the Temple you find a silver painted carriage with a symbol of a silver manse amongst clouds on the side, a pair of well dressed footman staring blankly ahead. Even with a glance at them Mirriana and Elkist can see they are under some sort of sorcerous ensorcellment but both look well cared for an smart and nod as you assemble by the carriage door. *"Good evening. The Lady Lashona looks forward to welcoming you at Mistwall Manor"* and then says nothing further. 

THe manor is one of the largest estates in Alhaster, something evident as you wheel through the city streets through he many festivals and outside entrainments brought in by the Prince to keep the city at peace but eventually after pushing through the crowds you reach the manor on the outskirts of the city at the edge of the ziggurat's long shadow in the evening light. Behind the high walls the manor is a large two winged affair with sweeping balconies and a tall central tower. The gardens a luxurious mixture of fountains and ornamental ponds and well cared for roses gardens grown into fantastical shapes, several gardeners moving about tending to the plants or feeding what appears to be ornamental fish in the ponds. 

As the gravel crunches under the iron shod wheels you are met at the grand double doors by a tall guant half orc dressed in a elegant finery who looks at anyone carrying weapons with disdain.  *"I am Master Keldorn the lady's Major Domo"* he speaks in a slow monotone voice. *"Please be assured that the Lady means no harm, all weapons must be left within the hall."* he adds he leads you into a grand entrance hall flanked by stairs sweeping up two more levels and beautiful artworks and crystal sculptures on the wall. A pair of blank faced servants approach to take any coats (or weapons) as Keldorn bids you follow him into the front parlour.  

The walls of the spacious tastefully decorated study are filled with shelves of leather bound tomes, Zarina and Merrick eying them in wonder at some of the titles related to magecraft that they thought only existed in some of the finest mage guilds and the carpet is a crimson in colour and soft underfoot. A large desk against the far wall, its surface empty save for a stack of yellowed tattered papers with a semicricle of comfortable looking armchairs spread out in front it.  Behind the desk is a stunning woman of unimpeachable beauty 



The elven lady rises smoothly and gracefully wearing a gold trimmed gown of the very latest fashion cut to accentuate her near perfect figure. She looks ageless with sharp piercing eyes and a tiara of burnished gold holding back the white hair from her face. As you enter a soft smile touches her face and she waves a hand pulling a disc of force towards you upon which stand a selection of cuts of fine meat, fruits, cheese and a range of drinks. "Please be welcome at my manor. Better to meet here than at one of the Prince's dreadful parties where every course signifies a new humiliation heaped upon the guests to sate his egomania. Please have a drink and snack and then we can discuss things which I suspect have brought you here to Alhaster.  " Eyeing the various symbols of Herononius and Mystara she smiles again, "I do not think you would come to this city otherwise."

Assuming you select some of the (very good!) refreshments she motions you to sit, smoothly sitting herself and waves at the half orc, "You may go Keldorn, I am safe with these brave people. They are the slayers of the Dragons of the Traitors Graveyards and the Champions of the Greyhawk Arena!"  With an expressionless nod the orc leaves with a low bow. 

She leans forward smoothly and pushes the fragments of tattered paper towards you all. "Please have a look and read at your pleasure. This is why you have sought me out, despite your other distractions in the city." As you look you can see the neat hand of  a learned man and you realise with a shock that its fragments of Balakardes Journal, the archmage that you have been tracking for Manzorian and follows up more of what you learned in dread Kuluth Mar 



Ars you rea she reclines supping wine, He was quite mad I think when he wrote that. Obsessed with the demigod Kyuss and worms of all things, tiresome. But please read through it and then we can discuss your questions. I know much of the mad mage..."

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I smile as I regroup with the others, refreshed after bathing and changing, and quite pleased with the result. It's been too long since I've had an occasion to dress up and I'm now clad in a blue-green ballgown chased with gold trim and green gemstones and a relaxed posture that couldn't be further from my old seriousness.


"I'm not expecting any trouble," I reassure Zarina, "though I admit it's reassuring to know I can call my armour with a thought! If it comes to it I'm sure we'll make do."

I follow along with the others, allowing myself to be shepherded into the carriage. At the estate I marvel at the grounds and the manor with its tall tower! As a simple guard I never would have aspired even to entry of a place this grand, and yet now here I am in my own finery, with dreams rapidly expanding to match my talents. I nod to Keldorn as he leads us into the front parlour, showing an open palmed gesture to show that I have no weapons on me. They would be quite uncomfortable to conceal, at present.

As we enter the study I barely notice the finery as my eyes are drawn to the beautiful woman behind the desk. I feel myself flushing slightly, amid a slight tinge of guilt. I suppose this was the intended effect?

"We are glad to meet with you, Lady Lashonna," I say as I take my seat. From the disc of force I take a small glass of wine and some cheese crudites.

"Your ladyship is extremely well informed," I complement, noticing that she only mentioned one of our two achievements since arriving in the city. "We also destroyed an aspect of the Ebon Triad in a catacomb below the city. It's bizarre that we keep coming across them in our pursuit of Kyuss, and yet there seems to be no connection."

I shake off the thought as I reach for the paper pushed before us. My expression tightens as I read, for I don't relish the thought of confronting one such as Dragotha yet it seems as though that is where our task is taking us.

"I'm afraid reads terrifyingly sane," I lament. "We've been to Kuluth Mar, the site of Kyuss's ascension and seen visions of this event - Dragotha stealing the monolith that contained Kyuss's essence. I see no madness in this journal," I say with a shake of my head. "And there are worrying signs in this city. We know Zeech is connected to Raknian, who would have unleashed a tide of undeath on Greyhawk. We know Raknian fled here, where a new ziggurat is being built unlike anything else in this city but worryingly like the one in Kuluth Mar. The prophecy said the Age of Worms would be heralded by a fighter of the pit gifting a city to the dead. We thought we'd stopped that in Greyhawk, but now I wonder? I would keep an eye on Zeech, my lady."

I shake my head again, concerned.

"I hope you can help us, because our quest appears very dark. You said you know much of Balakarde. We know he was searching for Kyuss, and that he came to you because he didn't know how to proceed. Now in this journal he has a last avenue to pursue. Did you give him directions to Dragotha and this 'wormcrawl fissure'? How is it you came to know of these things?"

----------


## DrK

*Lashona*




The elven woman had stopped and glanced up and down at Mirriana, a hint of a smile on her lips and a slightly predatory gleam in her eyes that only Elkist notices before she smiles and listens. At the question from Mirriana she smiles widely and leans back, a hand just brushing her hair and the pointed ears. "I assure you my dear I am older than I appear and am a student of history of sorts. Amongst other things. But also, I have spent the past few years focusing on the nature of Kyuss and his return since various portents have happened. The destruction of Kuluth Mar you have caused is only one such prohecy coming to pass.""

Taking a sip of wine "Maybe before I answer your questions I will speak of some history. As you know from your trip to the horrid Kuluth Mar the Age of Worms and Kyuss's resurrection were stopped some 1500 years ago, before even my time.." she jokes softly, "They were stopped by an ancient Druidic Order, Fey and some good aligned dragons, the druidic order being the one we will focus on. They were know as the Order of Storms. History records that the surviving followers of Kyuss eliminated them and that is partially true, however not entirely so. Some of them retreated to the stronghold on an island in the Nyr Dyv. One that is now surrounded by perpeptual storms and know as Tilagos. On this island they founded a great repository of knowledge made up of the order's history, memories and learnings. It has been sought for many years by all manner of wizards and scholars, as secrets are valuable." She pauses, piercing eyes meeting first Mirriana then Zarina's, "And we know secrets are valuable, some of the most valuable things that there are. As they defeated Kyuss they also stoles Dragotha's phylactery and that secret, a true prize, will be in that vault." 

She walks gracefully across the room, dress swishing slightly and hips swaying before pulling a map from a shelf and unrolling a map of the Nyr Dyv. The vast freshwater sea that fills the central continent (and where you are currently perched on the Northen edge). "Of course there are complications, before they built this library the Order of the Storms begat a bargain with primal forces of the elements and sacrificed their lives to pull the centre of the island from the material plane. the island now is a bare hunk rock surrounded by ever ragin storms. An island that moves around the sea itself but stories abound that the druids left a way for those in need to find it and help protect it from any of Kyuss's undead fanatics. That island is where you must go next. Balkarde went to the Wormcrawl Fissure to seek Dragoth, I believe that was an error. Not just as it is hard to beard a dragon in his lair, but also as without the phylactery Dragotha can reform."

She shakes her head. "It seems now that the minions of Kyuss are more active, strange cults like the Ebon Triad you have rooted out rise and trouble begins. I would guess that Dragotha stirs now and plans to release Kyuss from his prison ushering in a new Age of Worms. But, the solution does seem easy. Kill Dragotha. What is a god, or a demi-god without his high priest. EVen the undead grow impatient and Dragotha has been waiting for 1500 years now. Having lost his phylactery means killing him now would be foolish, he would find it then as he regrows from it. It must be found. The wormcrawl fissure is well know, a sore the face of Flaeness and shrouded in danger. Long know as source of evil in its shoruded foggy canyons the Tabernacle that Dragotha calls his lair has long tempted adventurers, none of whom have returned."

She pauses then and drapes a hand over a crystalline bowl on her desk and then looking at Lan and Talsien with a wink at the former and a cool expression for the latter adds ""You are not the only people seeking this. Indeed many seek the dracolich's phylactery. One in fact that used to work for me until betrayal. A wretch named Heskin. A simpering dog who stole my k knowledge of these things and sold them to a far more dangerous man named Darl Quethos.  Now, would you like to see this cur Heskin?"  she offers.



_OOC
So something of an info dump
Know (History)(Nature) can give some info on the Order of Storms
Know (History) can help with the Battles and Dragotha
Know (Religion)(Arcana) will help with some Dracolich / Dragotha knowledge
Know (local) (Religion) can recognise Darl Quethos
Sense motive on Lashona if you are suspcious of her
A spellcraft DC 20 can ID the crystalline bowl as a scrying bowl
_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan approached the evening as he always did - with caution and trepidation.  He didn't trust anyone outside of the small group of friends he had made, Merrick's occasional oddness notwithstanding.  But going into a situation where diplomacy and guile were the weapons required let him nervous and paranoid - moreso than normal.  And when the halfling was nervous, he tended to be withdrawn at best, and rude at his worst.  He joined the others dressed in his cleanest leathers, shades of black and grey that said little of fashion, and more of utility.  He let his pack, bow and blades behind, but everything else remained.  He drained one of the potions of non-detection to shroud any aura, but specifically to limit the ability to detect his magicks.  He figured the bracers would count for little more than decorative armor.  Besides, he was wearing his mithral shirt underneath his tunic.   \\

Once at the house, he immediately began to shift from leg to let, his eyes scanning the building for hidden murder holes, or nearly invisible guards.  He slid a hand across his forehead to push back his hair as he activated his headband to see the truth in whatever was before them.  Presuming things were on the up and up, he would join in the snacking and drinking, although only one glass.  

Upon meeting Lashona, he was taken aback by her ageless beauty - so cold and alien compared to that of Mirranna ... or Zarina.  Embarrassed for a moment, he shuffled his feat and moved to keep most of the others between him and the elven woman.  He just listened as they spoke, frowning at the amount of information Mirrana was sharing, but also knowing he shouldn't have any mistrust of this worman.  

_Get a grip, you foolish sneak-foot ... keep your ears open, but avoid direct eye contact.  And stop hunching over ..._
_OOC - Keeping the bracers and stuff on, but leaving my visible weapons / gear behind (albeit tucked away in some nook he found).  Using the True Seeing ability of the headband to check out the servants and the house.  If we're still under the benefits of a Feast, he won't avoid eating :D

Nature - (1d20+10)[17]
Arcana - (1d20+3)[17],
Sense motive - (1d20+3)[8],
Spot - (1d20+19)[25],
Listen - (1d20+19)[39]_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 4 hours)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Merrick eats and listens freely, content that Buer would eliminate any attempts to poison him. Most of the conversation washes over his fragmented and distracted mind, but definitely the name Dragotha piques his attention.

_Always the name Dragotha. A dracolich would need a powerful reason to swear fealty to another, and to evade eternal tortures at the Dragon Queen's talons is as good as any._

The Vecnan was an unwanted variable - the sooner they found out what a devotee of the Whispered One was after, the better. 

Do you suspect your own Kas is in league with these lich-lovers? If it means we are a step closer to destroying Kyuss and his lieutenants, then lets begin.

Personally a reliquary of lost knowledge was too tempting to dismiss.

----------


## DrK

Lan is quiet, watching the women interact and gazes around, that is until he rubs the headband and stares around with the magical true seeing in  effect. As he activates the headband and glances towards the elf

*Spoiler: Lan*
Show



The room swims as his vision doubles, in one view the beautiful and elegant graceful elven maiden, in the other a vast creature of ripping scales and muscles. Her form is enormous, blurring with the edges of the rooms and the walls. A creature of unapologetic majesty as her gargantuan silver scale frame dominates your vision. Long claws the size of Zarinas fullblade top each hand, vast membranes like huge sails are folded in by her sides and her head is larger than a horse with savage gleaming purplish eyes and a mouth of full of razor sharp teeth
She is in fact what appears to be a vast silver dragon!




Lashona looks at Lan and shakes her head as he stumbles from the true view and whisper a Tsk Master Lan, has no one ever told you its rude to peer at a womans secret but she says nothing else 

*Talsien* in room, looks at her sweeping the room with his mindsight. The servants had seemed clouded in their minds but Lashona was not there, a void, a space. He could see and speak with her but to his mind sight she was shrouded

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan blinked for a moment, the magnitude of his vision breaking his normally stoic mien.  He glanced from Lashona to the others, opening his mouth, then closing it.  At Lashona's mild admonishment, he gave the woman a single head nod, crossing his arms as he listened to the others talk about things he was certainly no expert in.  Looking closely, one might wonder if he were mangry or upset ... both his cheeks were slightly colored.
_OOC - Lan will keep his silence for now, but is certainly surprised!
Any other 'surprises' in the house so far?  _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

----------


## DrK

Lan staring around the room he is in aside from the shock with Lashona herself see's nothing else obviously amiss and nothing else in the drawing room where you are being entertained. As the learned members of the party study the journal Lashona pulls out a piece of hair from the desk drawer and smiles slightly. "A memento one of my servants liberated from Heskin when I suspected he was not true to me." THen she casts the hair into the large bowl and waves her hand over it as water fills the bowl _(Create water)_ and murmurs a few words of Scrying

The image in the bowl shimmers and the faint tang of sea salt fills the room. A tumultuous scene grows around you accompanied by the sounds of a roaring tempest. You see a vast sea and a long two masted ship with panicked crew scampering around the decks, sails blow free and ropes flapping. The ship is awash with crashing waves and bubbling foam as gruff sailors, all garbed in black leathers with a variety of long blades battle with thrashing ropes and the sails being torn to canvas shreds. At the reaar a massive green skinned creature stands by the wheel roaring his rage into the sky.



Images beyond the short range of effect are hazy, the scene focused on the strained mask and the deathly pale balding man, lashed by the storm and bound to the mast by thick barbed chains that cut deeply into his (Heskin's) wrists, throat and ankles. Most of the scene is filled with the sailors, some orcish, some human swearing and cursing as the ship forges a pass through the maelstrom. At one point two lithe figures wrapped in sodden black silks drop to the deck, steaming rising from their firms and short demonic horns jutting from their foreheads before they move beyond view of the man chained to the mast by the barbed blackened chains.



A massive red skinned figure strides into view, his skin sizzling with steam, an immense flaming scimitar on his back. He looks at Heskin with feral brutal features before speaking in a deep baritone. "You're pet is taking on water here Quethos. He may not live to the island". As he finishes two more creatures appear. One is small and fragile looking, a birdlike kenku judging by the beak though wrapped in purple robes you can only see a repeating crossbow slung on her back. The other figure is tall and radiates power. His face is shrouded by a blue cowled cloak covered in intricate golden eye designs.




As he stands looking at Heskin you hear his threats. "* Only a few more hours Heskin then if you have proven true we can kill you quickly, otherwise the twins will be your new torment and that will be a long time.*" Heskin, bleeding, bedraggled and clearly beyond hope shivers with fear sobbing. As the blue cowled figure watches he turns angrily stating at the scry sensor. "*Uninvited guests. Who are you, allies of this pathetic cur?*" His face is pale but commanding and twisted into a snarling feature of evil. It is also somehow familiar. The memory jolts as he pulls his left sleeve revealing a horrific dead black limb that seems to twist and writhe with a life if its own. You all recognise it from the Vision from the Spire. The Hand of Vecna!



As the hand is revealed Heskin starts screaming clearly knowing what's coming! The hand reaches out, Quethos speaking "*We can't have your friends watching Heskin, I think your journey with us is at an end."* The hand touches Heskin's forehead and an ugly black stain pours over his face, the muscles on his neck bulge and strain before with a horrifying scream he is killed. The image fades throwing you all back into the room.

As you land back in the room with a "thump" Lashona looks around in surprise, her eyes wide "Well that was unwelcome. The Hand! Did you see it, that is a serious risk, I had not realised he was so powerful and so favoured a servant. Did you see were they were. They have reached the Storms of Tilagos!? They are days ahead of us. Please you must beat them, if he can restore the phylactery to Dragonath then the Worm God's return is all but assured."

_OOC

Know (Arcana) can give info on the hand
Know (Planes) can ID the red skinned beast 
S.Motive to look at the reactions of the vision or Lashona

_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Wanton covetous lust washes over Merrcik. Such a power artifact in his possession could tip the balance against the Wyrm God.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Bluff (1d20+10)[*12*] Lan might judge me if he knows of my desire. I cannot stomach his disappointment and disapproving scowls.
K: Planes (1d20+18)[*26*] What manner of beasts oppose us? 

Arcana and Motive in OOC

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina had watched the scrying with worry and horror in her eyes. She glances at Mirriana and Elkist first. *"The Hand of Venca, I had thought it was but a myth, its powers are evil and it carries a spark of Vencna within..."*  her words tail off as she considers, *"The cult of the Ebon Triad are aspected with Vecna, the Faceless One was a servant of the cult I wonder..."* Rummaging in the paperwork and the books they had found in the chambers she looks through it all and then holds it up to the table. *"Look, Darl Quethos, he is listed as a high ranking member of the Ebon Triad Cult, a very high member as she tracks back some of the runes surrounding them, one of the highest."*

She glances at the map on the table where Lashona had pointed out Tilagos the isle of Storms *"Mirriana, I fear we must go there as soon as possible. If the power of the Hand  was given to the cult of Kyuss and Dragotha, Kyuss's most powerful lieutenant is returned his phylactery I dread to think of the tide of evil that would arise. I agree with our gracious host. We must make all haste to Tilagos and try and slay this Darl Quethos and destroy Dragotha's soul."*

At LAn's start (from his truessing) she rests a hand on the halfings shoulder, her ringed fingers on the right hand glittering with shining red ring of mystic fire lending a warmth to the grip of Lan's shoulder. *"Be at ease Lan, Mirriana and Elkist will protect us and your trusty javelins I'm sure can slay anything that tries to hurt us."* She says, Lan realising that she misunderstood his jumping and thought it to be a response to the scrying vision and not what he has seen of their hostess....


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106 / 125  (+30 ) 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield = *32* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Heart Earth  (+8 vs Trip/Bullrush, +24 Temp HPs, Light fortification) 12 hour

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"I've heard of Darl Quethos," I say hesitantly. "He's one of Vecna's most powerful mortal servants, a master of clerical magic. I'd heard rumours that he'd come into possession of a powerful artifact, but now I've seen his face and hand I know it's worse!"

"I now recognise him from the prophecy we saw in Kuluth Mar."

I place my drink back on the following disc of force and stand to leave.

"Thank you for your hospitality, Lashonna. If you didn't mind, I think we should depart at once."

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan watched as Lashona displayed some scene from stormy seas, his eyes focused on the details of each person that appeared.  Instinctively, he hated them all, and knew this would come down to having to kill every one of them.  Every practical, Lan looked for signs of weakness, or clues on how to defend against the most obvious of threats.  When it ended, he turned back to the others, glad that Lashona had at least been surprised by the death of her former acquaintance.  Good to know that even a being such as her could be caught off guard.  

When Zarina spoke, he frowned in confusion, then snorted.  _"Uh, thanks.  I'll try to keep from falling apart during the fight."_ Smirking, he turned to Mirrana, clearing his throat.  "I'm for taking care of this lot as much as anyone else ... but how in the nine hells do we get to an island hidden in a storm that we don't even know where it's at?  I can navigate the Cut and almost any other terrain on land you could find, but I'm no sailor ..."

Glancing back at Lashona, he asked, "What about you, Lady?  You're obviously an information broker ... what do you know about getting there?  Can you tell us where your lost puppy was when he got killed?" 
_OOC - Might as well ask the 'nice' lady :D_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

----------


## DrK

Lashona looks at Lan, a hint of steel in her eyes and her eyes clasped tightly under her breasts the slightest hint of annoyance.

*Spoiler: Lan only*
Show


To his true sight her wings flair some 50ft outstretched as the gargantuan creature superimposed upon the frail elf rears above, a flash of red in her eyes as the long canines reach above you, her snout and maw long enough to eat you whole! Only a faint smell of perfume exuding from her as there isnt even any breath washing over you




She tsks slightly and nods at Mirriana Haste May be advised. As for your diminutive friend, thanks to the scrying on poor Heskin I can now place the isle on the map with enough certainty to teleport. The isle wanders so the window for such a feat is short, a matter of a day or so.

She walks to a shelf and pulls out a sheaf of scrolls, I have but a single scroll of teleport sufficient to carry you there if you have the ability to activate it. If you have your own means then I am sure you can travel back. I suspect like many Demi planes if you transport there magically the nature of the plane will shunt you to a particular location, an entry way in the planar bubble if you will, certainly there are planes in the abyss and the seven heavens that function in such a way. The fabled ivory labyrinth being one such place.

Pausing she looks at Mirriana and Elkist, a glance that lingers for slightly longer than is comfortable. When you recover the knowledge of the Library of Last Resort please return. We must share Dragothas weakness as far as we are able. To Mirriana and Elkist both can pick up tye hatred for Dragotha no matter her attempts to conceal it.


_OOC

A night to prepare if you wish and then teleport or sail
_

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I sigh wistfully. It would have taken much more than an evening to get my shield enchanted the way I'd been planning, but I see no way of delaying for that long now.

"I just need to collect my gear and then I'll be ready to go. Whilst I can see the benefit of waiting until we've fully replenished our spells, if we were to teleport tonight we'd be able to do a little reconnoitring and be better placed to make our selections come the morning."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Unless you can scry through time as well as distance, the Vecnans have not reached the isle yet. I have depleted my most potent spells, but I trust my companions can keep me safe until I have time to replenish on-island.

The tactical advantage of getting there first and being able to set the battlefield outstripped the disadvantage. 

The scroll will be of great use. Can you offer any other material aid?

Not diplomatic, he knew, but time was of the essence and this unsettling elf had a shared interest in their success.

----------


## DrK

Lashona looks slightly crossly at Merrick and offers Mirriana cool nod. "They are close. The storms that surround the isle are not huge, violent but not huge so they must already almost be at the isle. Although the isle appears a blasted wasteland and the way to enter the demi-plane where the druids hid the library may take them longer." She looks at him and slowly shakes her head. "I do have some minor magics available if that would help... But the teleportation scrolls you can assuredly have if you think that would help" 

_She describes a smattering of level 1 and 2 partially charged wands and scrolls she has available. If there is anything in particular you want then name it and we'll see what she has_


As she speaks Merrick can consider the foes he saw in the scrying pool, the red skinned creature most assuredly an Efreeti, a genie-like creature from the elemental plane of Fire and judging by its ornate jewelry Merrick would suspect it would be an Emir of some kind (a middling noble rank amongst the teaming masses of the City of Brass). But something experienced with planar gates and planar travel.  

She pauses as she regards each of you carefully, "If you leave tonight, have a care, The island is dangerous and many have gone there, but few have returned. I have no concrete information for what you seek, save that there is a circle of ancient menhirs or stones on a  beach that houses the secrets of passage into the demi-plane. I am not sure where you will appear when you arrive but look to the coast for the stones, the interior is but a shadow left from when they enacted the great ritual.."

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina looks at her silk gown, a hand clasping where the sword should be. *"I can go tonight as well Mirriana, my sorcerous powers have not been taxed too severely today."* She looks at Lashona and offers a small curtsy of sorts, *"Thank you for the information and the help Milady. We will endeavor to defeat Darl QUethos and locate Drgotha's phylactery."* Looking at Elkist and Lan she grins, *"I guess we had best return to Kord's stronghold and garb for war."*

Then in a quieter voice she leans into the Priestess, *"What of the Dawnstar, do we bring it with us or leave it with someone here?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 106 / 125  (+30 ) 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,   : +12 to AC/FFooted (G.Luminous)+8 shield = *32* 
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

_Back in the Temple of Kord_

It takes an hour or so for Zarina to get ready before she joins the others in the feasting hall / boxing ring that forms the heart of the Temple of Kord. Gone is the tired looking silken dress and back is the tattered and threadbare green dress with her chain shirt underneath and bandoleer of potions and alchemicals over the top with twin massive swords slung on her back and heavy greaves strapped on her arms. Her thin gauntlets are back on her arms, one cool silver, one dull cold iron and she appears tired even as she is garbed for war.
_"So we head back into danger once more. At least it cannot be worse than the Spire of Long shadows..."_ she adds hopefully as she looks to her companions all garbed for battle. To their eyes the gleaming luminous armour and dragonscales that often cover Zarina are missing. _"My arcane power is somewhat depleted from the dragons and the Ebon God in the cellars below. But I will still give a good acount of myself."_  she says looking at Elkist and Mirriana with a small grin.

Then nodding towards Lan she kneels down, _"I can still offer some combat skills if there is something that would aid you, it would last several hours so may help in the landing upon Tilagos.."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


She is ofereing Lan the Heroics spell if he wants a bonus combat feat for 130 minutes 




---

After letting the others share a last few words as well she nods towards Merrick as he pulls out the teleport scroll and visualizing the map in Lashona's drawing room there is a snap of displaced air as you are teleported hundreds of miles towards distant Tilagos. The freezing air, howling wind and sideways rain hammers into you with savage fury as you slam into the ground on a rocky promontory. The black shards of rock, like ancient ribs of a monstrous jut just above the sea where you have landed, the wind whipping about you and the rain and waves pelting down atop you...

Through the spray and the wind you can see the rocky spire leads maybe half a mile inland to where the cliffs climb up, wrapped in spray from the waves and the open blackened rocky desolation of Tilagos can be seen... Peering through slitted eyes along the coast you can see nowhere where a ship could make landing with eye line, although the island does not appear very large and curves around out of sight quickly being eaten up in the storm. Pointing towards the coast and the cliffs and rocks further inland Zarina has to shout over the wind..._"We should head inland and see if we can find shelter or a way up into the island's heart. If anything the wind should calm and we can try and find a way to access the druids demiplane."_


*Spoiler: Weather*
Show


Its cold so Fort Saves every Hour
Its very Windy, so Fort saves (in combat only) to not be checked by the wind
Its very rainy so flames are limited, concealment for all and -8 to perception checks

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

*In the temple*
Lan turned to the others and said quietly, _"She's a f&*kin' dragon ... and just a little bit stuck up.  Don't know how much we trust her, but she seems to hate this Dragotha, so that's good, yeah?""_  He gathered his gear, sharpened his blades and prepared for the journey. 
 However, without time for the mages to make any more trinkets, he didn't have much else to do but grab his pack and weapons.  He made sure they had the items Lashona had given them, uncertain if they would need them or not, but prepared none-the-less.

*On the island*

Peering around, Lan frowned, pulling his cloak tighter.  "Well, this sucks.  Guess we better get movin'.  Anyone got something to take the edge off the storm?"   Lan moved to find a path inland, hopefully away from the cold wind.
_OOC - Survival - (1d20+13)[29], group won't leave tracks based on his ranger abilities.  Will be checking for tracks from the other group along the way.  

Don't forget we have 2 elixirs of swimming, 2 potions of water breathing, Wand lesser vigour (18) and a Wand of lesser restore (16).  Do we have any endure elements to help with the Fort checks?  Would that be too much meta-gaming to have picked some stuff up before we departed?  Or would that have made sense given knowledge of the environment?

Also, will Lan be at a disadvantage with the winds, due to being small?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Merrick bends into the wind, utterly miserable. He could take on the form of a Red Dragon, speak directly to extraplanar powers and banish demons with a word, but nothing in his repertoire could deal with this insufferable wind!!

We must seek a shelter! This rain and wind will eat up alive if we stay in it.

----------


## DrK

The group begin to scramble down the narrow rocky spar that their teleport scroll dropped them on. The wind howls around them as they slip and scramble over the narrow rocky spear that is nly some 30ft wide in places with the wild waves splashing over them as they make their way, hunched down against the wind and sting rain. The spar ends maybe around 300ft away as it rises up a steep slope of black rocks and crevices onto the island proper, at least this way allowing some chance of scaling the cliffs that dominate this face of the island. 

However... even as you battle down the narrow rocks there are shapes ahead!  The waves smash over them as they appear out of the dim light and smashing waves. A trio of forms... All manner of spikes, scales and sharp apendages. The lead one, not the largest of the shapes. Two of them appear as massive scaled forms, huge, towering 20ft tall and the pair of them taking up the full width of the rocky path with faces remincent of sharks or lizards. Standing behind the two massive giant creatures is a smaller form, some 10ft tall, a swirling translucent humaoid shape seemingly crafted from the swirling water itself. Its eyes glow and crackle with lightning and a trident is held in one hand. The two massive creatures clearly eschewing any subtlety clutch hug shafts of spiked coral. 

In your heads, audible over the crash of thunder you can hear a watery voice pulsing and waning, _"This island is forbidden. there can be no mercy for those would intrude, your spirits shall join with the everstorm!"_ 

_OOC

Initiative

Mirriana, Lan
Watery Bad guys
Elkist, Merrick, Talsien, Zarina


You are on a narrow spar of black sharp rock 30ft (and 300ft from the cliffs that lead up onto the island and @80ft from the top where it drops into the ocean)
The ground is slippery (so Balance DC10 checks for moving faster than half speed)
- Occasional Waves may wash over the rocks (at random)
- Enemies are 70ft away - 2 huge ones that look like blue scaled shark headed giants with massive clubs of spiked coral and behind them a large humanoid form of shimmering water and lightning with a trident 

Wind and Rain:
-4 to spot and listen Targets > 30ft away have concealment Ranged attacks are at -4 Wind strength needs Fort DC18 to move normally or checked and unable to move Flying needs Fort DC 23 or blow 2d6x10ft in random direction Storm surge in the sea is DC28 swim checks to avoid the drowning and smashing off the rocks Fire spells are impeded CL20 to use them Water/ Electricity spells are enhanced - automatically empowered or CL+2 (whichever is appropriate)



_

----------


## RCgothic

"A dragon? That's surprising!" I reply to Lan at his revelations. "I think we'd do well not to trust her. I got the impression several times that she was hiding something, and she enjoyed watching Heskin die a lot more than she meant to let on. Still, she's right that we can't let Dragotha's minions find his phylactery. We've got no choice to proceed, but I'd think twice about dealing with her again if we can avoid it."

A quick change of armour and a teleport later and we find ourselves in much less hospitable environs challenged by unknown foes.

"This is a bad tactical situation," I remark, regarding the winds, waves, and slippery path that puts us as the mercy of both. "They look equipped for this sort of fight, but we are not. If I'd had more time I could have conjured us a fortress," I mutter disconsolately. "I have one idea, it might work."

"_Lady Mystara hear my wish! Push these monsters off this cliff!"_

Before us a large hand of force manifests in the rain and slams unerringly into the smaller creature of water and lighting!

*Spoiler*
Show

Spontaneous 7th level Domain Spell - Limited Wish. Replicate 6th level Sorcerer/Wizard Spell - Bigsby's Forceful Hand!

Bull Rush (1d20+14)[*23*] (off the spar if possible)

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Squinting to see through the wind and rain, Lan agreed with Mir - this was an ambush that they had no business engaging in.  But something else bothered the halfling, and he realized it after a moment.  Before the Chosen of Mystara could cast her spell, he tapped her leg and called out over the wind, *"I'm all for a quick end to any fight, but what about that other team?  If they got here first, how'd they get by?  And if we're first, do you want to make it easier on them?  There's gotta be a better way to get past this lot that leaves 'em to protect the island ..."*  
_OOC - Wait, is Lan being the voice of reason?  Mebbe ... he just doesn't want to fight were we don't need to.  And if these are guardians, maybe we should 'parlay' first?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

----------


## redzimmer

_If Im not killed/theyre not killed_

*Merrick*

Fine, none asked, none given.

Astaroth screams in futile rage as Merrick draws the vestiges essence into his spell.

Fumbling in the wind, Merrick rubs a fleck of rabbits fur against an amber rod. A bright blue arc crackles around him and a bolt of lightning flies at his soggy assailants. 

*Spoiler: Merrick casts Maximized Chain Lightning*
Show

target the speaker, then closest sidekick, then the last one. Empowered by weather, maximized by vestige metamagic 14d6 (maximized 112*1.5 = 128 ref DC 22 for half 64) no roll due to maximized, then 13d6 (117 DC 22 ref for half 58) then 12d6 (108 ref half 54)

Would it not be hilarious if they were immune to electric?

----------


## DrK

As the figuers appear in the storm Lan steps forward to suggest a parlay but his voice in lost in the crashing storm as a wave smashes past. Mirriana summons down the literal hand of a goddess and suddenly the smallest of the creatures is picked up and hurled sideways into the thrashing water... The two massive figures ignoring the loss of their supporting caster unerring stride forward, their massive feet stepping easily over the sharp rocks ignoring the weather. A vast bolt of crackling lightning flows from Merrick smashing into the figures and arcing in to the waves after the others but it makes the shark headed giants grin with their toothed maws. The one on the left pauses and holds up it hand, electricity crackling around its fist before it hurls a massive arc of lighting back at the party. The crackling energy slamming into Merrick before arcing to everyone else.  The second merely strides to within 15ft of Zarina at the front of the party and swings the huge club at her, the blow seeking to smash her from her feet with its awesome force. 

_Shark Giants
Giant 1: Advance to within 30ft of the party. CHain lightning at Merrick (18d6)[54] x 1.5 (empowered) DC 18 Reflex for Half
    --- ALL other PCS take half the damage, Reflex DC 18 for 1/4

Giant 2: Advance to within 15ft of Zarina, Awesome BLOW (1d20+22)[42] dam (4d6+21)[34]
   --- If hit then Ref Save = Damage (1d20+11)[23] or thrown 10ft to the edge of the black rock (very close to the edge)

_

The figure that had vanished into the dark waters pulls itself free from the waves, rolling across the waves, its blue body glimmering composed partially of the very water of the sea. Its rises to its feet, eyes crackling with blue fury as a swirling ball appears around it granting it immunity to some magids. Its hand then gestures at Mirriana and a flurry of small orbs slam into the priestess

_Elemental Stormcaster

Move out of the water
Cast Lesser Globe invulnerability
Quickeend magic missile vs Mirriana (5d4+5)[15]

_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Merrick experiences a big rush of regret as he activates the mystical eye on his forehead.

*Spoiler: Third Eye Dampening Sorry Z*
Show

(1d20+8)[*11*] Reflex
14 damage *1.5 for fail (21)
7 damage *1.5 if successful (11)
Unless I grossly misinterpreted the rules about third eye dampening as well.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina looks to Merrick as she see's the electrical build up, a cry of *"no, they are beasts of the storm it will do nothing"* swallowed by the winds and the crack of lightning emanating from Merrick. Seconds later she griamces as the lightning washes over her, thankfully the ancient Ring of the Wind Dukes absorbs some of the damage. The relief is short lived as she feels a bone shattering impact and screams as most of her ribs shatter under the club that is larger than her impacting her body. Her world turns upside down and she opens her eyes to look at the black rocks flickering in the lightning, pain in her side and face in the pools of sea water. 

Ribs protesting and body screaming in pain she pushes herself upright, leaning on the sword of Aqaa to raise herself to stare at the giant some 25ft away. A muttered *"I am the storm, the firestorm"* under her breath as she pulls down the power of flames, fighting the frigid boreal wind to channel fire at the giants and at the same time a wave of her summons a shimmering protective dome around her



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move action: stand up 
Swifty: Shield spell
Standard: Cone of Fire catching both the giants (15d6)[*54*] damage 
 - Ref saves (2d20)[*6*][*12*](18) for saves vs DC21

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 13 / 125  
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +8 shield = 27
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Knowledge Devotion +5
Shield 12 mins

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I glower at the enemy spellcaster. There's altogether too much magic being thrown around. First things first.

"Zarina! _Heal_!" I call out, grasping the rod of quickening hanging at my belt.

Next things next, I get our defences up.

"_Mass Spell Resistance!_" I cast, considering defences upon every one of us.

Finally, we need to punch a hole through to the island.

"You! Get out of our way!" I cry at the nearest shark-giant, directing the hand to force it out of my way.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift action: Quickened Heal on Zarina. 140hp healed.
Standard action: Mass Spell Resistance. Everyone gets Spell Resistance 26.
Move action: redisignate Bigsby's Forceful Hand. Bull rush the closest giant off the land: (1d20+14)[*31*]

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The fact that Merrick immediately threw a lightning spell didn't really surprise Lan, but it did piss him off.  Before he could rip the wizard a new one, however, all hell broke loose.  Magic flew back and forth, with pathetic arcing bolts that were easy to step away from.  But as he resigned himself to fighting (in the worst possible conditions for their team, and apparently a very conducive environment for their foes), one of the giant's stepped close and absolutely wrecked Zarina.  

The halfling froze, eyes fixed on the momentarily still form, his heart in his throat.  When she rolled over and cast two spells, he released the breath he had been holding.  It came with a wave of relief when Mirrana healed the warrior woman back to normal.  Turning to the beasts, the halfling's mind raced.  There were several things he could try to do, but given the winds and rains, his strengths were effectively curtailed.  With a grunt, he called upon a spell to help his attacks, then pushed into the wind and launched four javelins at the closest foe.  
_OOC - Well this is the worst kind of combat for the ranged guy.  On round 1, guess I'll just cast a spell - sniper's shot (first shot of each round is a touch attack).  On Round 2, Lan will (try) to move (standard) at least 20' and throw javelins (manyshot) while w/in 30'.  Will target the giant that hit Zarina, if its still standing there ... if not, then the spellcaster (if w/in 30') or the other giant.  
fort vs DC18 - (1d20+16)[24]
Ranged touch attack - (1d20+15)[32], Damage - (1d4+7)[11]+Skirmish - (6d6)[14]
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Spell Resistance 26; Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist holds her holy symbol high, drawing the power of her god to crumple and knead the very stones beneath their opponents. The rocky spur begins to shudder and crack beneath the feet of the massive shark-giants.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Cast impeding stones on remaining shark-giants. Reflex DC20 or prone.
Move to guard (adjacent to) Mirriana

Impeding stones (ongoing):
Reflex or Balance DC20 or proneConcentration DC15 + spell level to cast-2 on all attacks






*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

URL=http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1385420]*Elkist Talphrin*[/URL]
Female LG Half-Drow Paladin 4/ Spirit Shaman 11, *Level* 15, *Init* 0, *HP* 105 + 15 temp/105, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 22, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 22, *Fort* 23, *Ref* 19, *Will* 23, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*Ghost touch Lightning Sword*  +19/ +14/ +7 (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast)) (2d6+10 (+8 str, +2 weapon), 19-20 x2)
*Ghost touch +1 Full plate armour of Agility*, *Ghost touch +1 Animated heavy steel shield* (+9 Armor, +3 Shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 25
*Condition* 
Permanent/ daily effects:

Pal: Aura of good
Pal: Aura of courage (immune fear, allies +4 morale bonus vs fear)
Pal: Divine health (immunity to disease)
SS: Blessing of the spirits (protection from spirits: +2 defl AC, +2 resist Saves)
SS: Ghost warrior (ghost touch weapons & armour)
SS: Warding of the spirits (magic circle vs spirits:10ft radius +2 defl AC, +2 resist Saves)
1/2E: Immunity to sleep
1/2E: +2 save vs enchantment
1/2E: low light vision
Armour crystal: +3 competence save vs energy drain, death spells/ effects, inflict spells)
Circlet: +6 enhancement to Cha
Gauntlets: +2 enhancement to Str
Armbands: +2 Str checks & skills, +2 damage on Power attack)
Mirriana: Imbue with Spell Ability

Hour+ effects:

Heart of Air (spell): +10 enhance Jump
Heart of Earth (spell): +8 resist bull rush, overrun, trip; +22 temp hp
Heart of X (spell): light fortification (25% resist critical hits & sneak attacks)
Longstrider (wand): +10ft enhancement speed

Minute+ effects (not included in stats):

Mass Spell Resistance (Mirriana): SR26

Round+ effects:

----------


## DrK

Flames and lightning crackle along the rocks and the sea. Zarina's crumpled body slams into the ground and she barely stands to unleash flame back on the giants who raise scaled arms to ward off the savage flames. In front of her Elkist raises his hands and the earth juts up in hundreds of razor sharp stones that seek to tear at their finned feet.  Lan, incensed by the beating Zarina took ducks under the lightning with ease and throws a lone javelin back catching the leading giant in the shoulder.  Meanwhile Mirriana is calm an serene, glowing orbs of protective magic settling around each of the party as a soft white envelops Zarina who emerges free of injury and n longer singed and smoking. The force hand goes to push one of the giants but the massive bulk of the creature proves immovable. 

Before Zarina can so much as grin and thank Mirriana the giants and the elemental storm wizards are upon them! A quickening of time wraps around the enemies from the caster as its followed up wth a sudden splitting of the heavens as hail, icy spears and blasting winds swallow up the heroes...
The nearest giant steps forward, this time advancing (slowly on the unsteady ground) and this time swings at Elkist whilst the second one a the back maintains the magic assault, this time Mirriana the target of its lightning as the coruscating energy plays along the line of heroes..."

_OOC

Elemental Storm caster:
Swift: Quickened haste
Standard: Empowered Ice storm for (3d6)[5] x1.5 solid and (2d6)[8] x1.5 cold damage
--------Spell resistance checks vs DC26 (1d20+16)[28] Vs Zarina, (1d20+16)[35] Vs Mirriana, (1d20+16)[32] Vs Lan, (1d20+16)[35] Vs Merrick, (1d20+16)[19] Vs Elkist, (1d20+16)[21] Vs Talsien 
Move: Stay 50ft away from the PCs

Giant 1: Advance at half speed and attack Elkist (1d20+23)[37] damage (4d6+29)[42]
--- Ref save (1d20+9)[20] Or Fall prone on the stones

Giant 2: Cast Chain lightning at Mirriana (18d6)[59] x 1.5 Ref DC 18 for half [All others take half damage, 1/4 damage on successful save]
---- SR checks DC 26 (1d20+18)[38] Vs Mirriana, (1d20+18)[30] vs Zarina, (1d20+18)[19] vs Lan, (1d20+18)[33] vs Elkist, (1d20+18)[28] vs Talsien, (1d20+18)[22] vs Merrick 
----- Ref DC 20 (1d20+9)[29] or fall over
(I didn't forget the concentration check, he just can't fail it) 

_



G1: 79
G2: 54
SC: 0

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina shakes as the healing energy flows through here, a savage grin on her face despite the crackling lightning and icy hail hammering all around her. Her features lengthen slightly, claws erupting from her gloved hands and her frame taking a lower aggressive posture as she summons the hunting power of a tiger and a corona of fire erupts around her as she enters the stance of the mystic Phoenix. Seeing the giant attacking Elkist she growls a low _"that one is mine..."_ and gestures with her sword



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Standard: bite of the weretiger
Swift: Burn lesser spell matrix for Stance of Phoenix and DR10/evil


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 93 / 125  
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +8 shield +5 Nat = 32
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Knowledge Devotion +5
Shield 12 mins
Spell Resistance DC26
Bite Weretiger +12 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con, +5 Nat AC

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
*Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil)* 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

The blessing of Mystara douses the ice and lightning, and seeing Zarina still alive mitigates the spectre of guilt that flickered in his mind.

Drawing on his own considerable arcane abilities, Merrick summons a globulous mockery of an earth elemental to stand up to the fish giants.

*Spoiler: Augmented Alienist Summon Monster VI*
Show


Summon Pseudonatural Augmented Large Earth Elemental
Spellcraft to see if any sign of wards or _perfect summons_ are obvious [roll0]

Whoops. Dont preview rolls
Stats will post in Ooc. They take a round anyway

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I snarl as the enemy spellcaster throws another spell at us, and, gripping the rod of quicken spell, I return the favour, blasting him with a Hammer of Righteousness!

At the same time my Forceful Hand again attempts to shove the shark-headed giant off the peninsular, and I step forward to hopefully banish his friend to a much warmer place than this with a hostile Plane Shift!

Finally, with blows raining down us I offer a swift prayer to Mystara to protect us all!

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift Action:
Hammer of Righteousness: (14d6)[*55*] strikes unerringly, FORT DC19 for half.
Strength sacrifice: (1d3)[*1*]

Free action:
Forceful hand continues to Bull-rush same target (1d20+14)[*33*] (target is also now on unsteady ground from the impeding stones)

Standard action:
Plane shift to Elemental Plane of Fire. WILL DC21 to resist.

And immediate action immediately after my actions ( borrowing swift from next turn: 
Protection Devotion +5 sacred AC to allies within 30ft.

Iron Guards's glare as usual.
And manoeuvres have expired, rerolling (9d5)[*25*] first 3 unique:

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The group began to regroup against their foes, but there was still plenty of fight in these giants. Lan was particularly annoyed by the fact that while they fought here, their foes were getting closer to the artifact.  Snarling to himself, he started to sprint forward to take aim of the giants.  Unfortunately, his foot slipped, and he was blown back a few steps before he caught his balance.  

Nonplussed for a moment, Lan changed his actions and started casting a spell.  The small halfling suddenly grew in size, hunching over into the huge form of a landshark, his snout questing towards the enemy.
_Top of Rnd 3: Freakin' Fort save ... casting aspect of the earth hunter and becoming a bullette
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 76/95 AC: 22 (26) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Bullette form (see spoiler below; 69 min remaining); Find the Gap (first attack is touch attack, 5 rnds); Mass Protection (+5 AC [sacred], 10 rnds); Spell Resistance 26; Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist grunts as the giants blow smashes into her armoured body. Planting her feet and setting herself against the waves of weather and magic she stands with blade raised, ready to defend her companions against all that approach.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

I think that the giant Elkist is facing has gone away? Either attack it (full attack) or stand ground & readied attack (standard) on the next one that approaches:

Readied action: 5ft step as needed & PA 
Lightning Sword (1d20+12)[*18*] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon, -6 PA), damage (2d6+24)[*33*] (+8 str, +2 weapon, +2 gauntlets, +12 PA) + (1d6)[*6*] shock

Extra attacks if Full:

Lightning Sword (1d20+7)[*21*] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon, -6 PA), damage (2d6+24)[*28*] (+8 str, +2 weapon, +2 gauntlets, +12 PA) + (1d6)[*6*] shock
Lightning Sword (1d20+2)[*11*] (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon, -6 PA), damage (2d6+24)[*35*] (+8 str, +2 weapon, +2 gauntlets, +12 PA) + (1d6)[*2*] shock






*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Elkist Talphrin*
Female LG Half-Drow Paladin 4/ Spirit Shaman 11, *Level* 15, *Init* 0, *HP* 78/105, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 22, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 22, *Fort* 23, *Ref* 19, *Will* 23, *Base Attack Bonus* 12   
*Ghost touch Lightning Sword*  +19/ +14/ +7 (+12 base, +4 str, +2 weapon, +1 morale (Heroes Feast)) (2d6+10 (+8 str, +2 weapon), 19-20 x2)
*Ghost touch +1 Full plate armour of Agility*, *Ghost touch +1 Animated heavy steel shield* (+9 Armor, +3 Shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 25
*Condition* 
Permanent/ daily effects:

Pal: Aura of good
Pal: Aura of courage (immune fear, allies +4 morale bonus vs fear)
Pal: Divine health (immunity to disease)
SS: Blessing of the spirits (protection from spirits: +2 defl AC, +2 resist Saves)
SS: Ghost warrior (ghost touch weapons & armour)
SS: Warding of the spirits (magic circle vs spirits:10ft radius +2 defl AC, +2 resist Saves)
1/2E: Immunity to sleep
1/2E: +2 save vs enchantment
1/2E: low light vision
Armour crystal: +3 competence save vs energy drain, death spells/ effects, inflict spells)
Circlet: +6 enhancement to Cha
Gauntlets: +2 enhancement to Str
Armbands: +2 Str checks & skills, +2 damage on Power attack)
Mirriana: Imbue with Spell Ability

Hour+ effects:

Heart of Air (spell): +10 enhance Jump
Heart of Earth (spell): +8 resist bull rush, overrun, trip; +22 temp hp
Heart of X (spell): light fortification (25% resist critical hits & sneak attacks)
Longstrider (wand): +10ft enhancement speed

Minute+ effects (not included in stats):

Mass Spell Resistance (Mirriana): SR26
Protection devotion (Mirriana): +5 sacred to AC (1 mins

Round+ effects:

----------


## DrK

War continues to rage within the storm as Elkist and Zarina form a wall of steel and blade, the small magus hunched with feline power. Behind them the Halfling shudders and morphs into the of a massive land shark, much to the surprise of several of the party who had not realised he could do that

By the storm caster the rocks start rumbling as Merrick calls forth living rocks to join their fight. Mirriana, Constable of Diamond Lake steps up, a massive glowing hammer streaking into the storm caster even as the giant nearest the party is forced into the choppy water followed by a flutter of long triangle fins! Her summons to the Plane of Fire though is denied at the last moment

The first giant vanished into the sea and is attacked by sharks before it climbs out of the crashing sea, a shimmering shield of crackling force appearing around it 

_Sharks (1d20+11)[19] dam (1d8+6)[7] 
(1d20+11)[26] dam (1d8+6)[14]

Then swift cast quickened storm
_

The second giant having survived its plane shift strides forward to be met by Elkists savage swing of the crackling sword as its swings at the young paladin

_ attack (1d20+23)[37] dam (4d6+33)[47]_ 

The storm caster still reeling from the thunderous impact looks daggers at Mirriana as its form starts shifting and shimmering displacing from its true location as it strides towards Zarina 

SG 1  79
SG 2  54
SC     55

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Unable to speak commands in the maelstrom, Merrick pantomimes a big hugging motion and points to the giant closing on Zarina. He hopes the message is clear.

_Muddy, let your large cousin know I wish it to wrestle the giant!_ he sends grappling images empathically to his familiar, hoping against hope that will work.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The beast that was/is Lan stood for a moment, chest heaving in anticipation.  Angered that it/he had to resort to this form ... angered at the storm and the wind ... enraged by the pain one of the giants had caused to Zarina.  Now was the time for flaying flesh from bone ...

With a low snarl, the bullett rushed forward and leapt, coming down with all four claws slashing at its foe.  
_Top of Rnd 4: Charge up to 40' (and at least 20') to engage with the first opponent in Lan path.  If there's a clear path to the 'mage' Lan will take it, but I presume one of the giants is in the way, and he will definitely go after the giant that smashed Z earlier.  Leaping attack w/skirmish

Attack 1 - (1d20+24)[38], Damage 1 - (2d8+12)[23]+Skirmish - (6d6)[26]=49 First attack is vs touch AC
Attack 2 - (1d20+24)[34], Damage 2 - (2d8+12)[20]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=41
Attack 3 - (1d20+24)[40], Damage 3 - (2d8+12)[18]+Skirmish - (6d6)[15]=33
Attack 4 - (1d20+24)[26], Damage 4 - (2d8+12)[15]+Skirmish - (6d6)[29]=44
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 76/95 AC: 22 (27) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Bullette form (see spoiler below; 69 min remaining); Find the Gap (first attack is touch attack, 4 rnds); Mass Protection (+5 AC [sacred], 9 rnds); Spell Resistance 26; Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

_Oh, didn't like that, did you?_ I think to myself as the storm caster attempts to protect itself. _Well I've got another where that came from!_

_"Hammer of Righteousness!"_ I cry, as I channel more of my own strength into the spell.

Meanwhile my Forceful Hand attempts to shove the first giant back into the stormy waters.

I step back next to Elkist, glaring at the giant.

*Spoiler*
Show


Mass Conviction -> Hammer of Righteousness
(14d6)[*48*] strikes unerringly, FORT DC19 for half
Sacrifice (1d3)[*2*] strength damage

Forceful Hand
Bull rush(1d20+14)[*27*] enemy still unstable on impeding stones? 

Shield block or Divine Surge next round: (1d2)[*1*]

IGG Vs adjacent giant.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina by Elkist looks up at the savage shark headed giant, the beast trailing blood as it towers over her, its body marred fire fire and blades. Behind her she could hear Merrick's chanting and feel the pulsing of  Mirriana's powerful magics and the new thunder of the massive bulette that was now Lan. Glancing to Elkist she speaks for the drow to hear, _"We can take it together... With faith in the Lightning Lord"_

Before she steps forward, blade igniting with a dark angry fire as she goes to strike it...



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft Step in
Swift: Activate searing blade (3d6+9 fire)
Full attack (K.Devote +5. PA -2)
Activate Intensified Acid on 1st hit (3d6)[*6*] acid
(1d20+26)[*38*] dam (1d12+25)[*28*] + (3d6+9)[*18*] Fire 
(1d20+21)[*31*] dam (1d12+25)[*37*] + (3d6+9)[*21*] Fire 
(1d20+16)[*34*] dam (1d12+25)[*36*] + (3d6+9)[*20*] Fire 
EDIT: 27 t o confirm for 34+1 sonic damage


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 93 / 125  =     135 / 157
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +8 shield +5 Nat +2 stance +2 dex (tiger)= 36
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all +3 fort (tiger) +2 Ref (tiger)
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Knowledge Devotion +5
Shield 12 mins
Spell Resistance DC26
Bite Weretiger +12 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con, +5 Nat AC

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
*Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil)* 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

The party split their focus as the battle continue to rage in the maelstrom, all of the heroes of Greyhawk Arena dripping with water that plasters hair to their heads and soaks in the layers of armour and cloth that they are wearing. By the frontline Zarina and Elkist confront the wounded giant that had nearly killed Zarina with a single blow, the young mage warrior grips her sword that erupts into flames, steam forming around her as she attacks the giant, hovering aloft on her fiery phoenix stance she shears into the beast and eventually it collapses, flesh sizzling and its top and bottom half separating.

Its mated pair howls in rage before cutting off as the hand hurls it into the water and the caster can do little as a massive hammer of force slams into it nearly crushing the life from it, only the flickering displacement protecting it as the massive bulette lands in a flurry but its claws miss in the rain and flickering magics....

Again the shark headed storm creature drags itself from the waters, this time losing any semblance of subtelty it hurls a spear of lightning at Mirriana who had commanded the force hand to bat it aside so easily. The storm casting elemental, looking visibly injured and flagging releases a great flurry of missiles at the bulette and calls down a blast of anti-magic down atop Mirriana seeking to remove her protections. 

_
SG2: climb out the water, lightning bolt at Mirriana Ref DC15 for half, SR check (1d20+17)[28] dam (10d6)[27] x 1.5

Stormcaster: Cast defensive (auto pass) dispel magic vs Mirriana SR check (1d20+13)[30]
  - dispel checks (1d20+10)[26] (1d20+10)[13] (1d20+10)[21] (1d20+10)[28] (1d20+10)[15] (1d20+10)[23] (1d20+10)[29] (1d20+10)[29] (1d20+10)[14] (apply to active enchantments as needed)

Swift: Quickened magic missile vs Lan (5d4+5)[17]

_







SG 1
SG 2 54
SC 103

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Giving up on communicating with his summoned pseudo-creature, Merrick focuses on the remaining giant with a volley of magic missiles of his own.

*Spoiler: Sigh*
Show


[roll]1d4+[/roll]

[roll]1d4+[/roll]

[roll]1d4+[/roll]

[roll]1d4+[/roll]

[roll]1d4+[/roll]

Face palm

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

The giant falls in chunks at her feet, blood splattering on her armour and running off as the rain pours down her small body. Spinning she spies the next one, crawling out the water and hurling lightning at Mirriana. With a growl under breath Zarina runs at the giant heedless of the danger and leaps high into the air twisting to avoid its massive club and seeking to shear it in half as she calls upon the Lightning Lord, her knuckles bleeding and blood coating the Sword of Aqaa as she launches a single devastating blow....

Then she slips... an errant rock and the strong wind and rain cause her to lose her balance and she sprawls forward. Running into the massive shark giant and tasting its  salty sweat. It looms above her, a savage grin on its face....




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move and Tumble (1d20+16)[*23*] VS DC17 
Swift Blade of blood
Divine Surge (K.Devote +5, PA -2, WT +6) (1d20+26)[*39*] dam (1d12+25)[*35*] + (8d8)[*27*] + (3d6)[*13*] blade blood + (3d6)[*12*] intensified cold 
- (1d6)[*5*] to 



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 93 / 125  =     135 / 157
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +8 shield +5 Nat +2 stance +2 dex (tiger)= 36
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all +3 fort (tiger) +2 Ref (tiger)
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Knowledge Devotion +5
Shield 12 mins
Spell Resistance DC26
Bite Weretiger +12 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con, +5 Nat AC

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
*Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil)* 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

"Lan, help Zarina! I've got that one!" I call out, directing my ally towards our fallen companion. Calling upon the dregs of my magic, I fling yet another hammer of force at the enemy spellcaster and then attempt to advance up the causeway towards land. 

Meanwhile the forceful hand also continues to do its best to clear the causeway.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift: white Raven Tactics for Lan

Move: Advance FORT (1d20+19)[*27*]

Standard: Mass Resurgence -> Hammer of Righteousness
FORT DC19 for half of (14d6)[*49*] hits unerringly
Strength sacrifice: (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The Lan-shark howled in frustration at all four misses from his assault on the mage.  He readied himself to attack again, but heard a shout from Mirriana. Looking over his shoulder he saw Zarina steadying herself as the remaining giant prepared to attack.   Lans black eyes narrowed, and he practically flipped over as he turned and charged the giant.  At the last moment he leapt up, striking at the giant with all four claws appendages.

Upon completing his first attack, he paused for a moment as he felt the energy of Mirs command and he leapt straight up again and came down with his claws ripping at his foe.  
_Top of Rnd 5: Charge the giant, moving at least 20. Leaping attack w/skirmish flanking with others.  
Attack 1 - (1d20+26)[28], Damage 1 - (2d8+12)[16]+Skirmish - (6d6)[20]=36 
- First attack is vs touch AC
Attack 2 - (1d20+26)[29], Damage 2 - (2d8+12)[23]+Skirmish - (6d6)[17]=40
Attack 3 - (1d20+26)[30], Damage 3 - (2d8+12)[24]+Skirmish - (6d6)[17]=41
Attack 4 - (1d20+26)[39], Damage 4 - (2d8+12)[20]+Skirmish - (6d6)[27]=47

Second turn - If the giant drops, Lan will attack the caster instead
Attack 1 - (1d20+26)[35], Damage 1 - (2d8+12)[16]+Skirmish - (6d6)[22]=38 
Attack 2 - (1d20+26)[43], Damage 2 - (2d8+12)[18]+Skirmish - (6d6)[24]=42
Attack 3 - (1d20+26)[39], Damage 3 - (2d8+12)[26]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=47
Attack 4 - (1d20+26)[30], Damage 4 - (2d8+12)[17]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=38
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 76/95 AC: 22 (27) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
Effects: Bullette form (see spoiler below; 69 min remaining); Find the Gap (first attack is touch attack, 3 rnds); Mass Protection (+5 AC [sacred], 8 rnds); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

There is another thunderous conussive blow as another massive hammer of raw magic slams into the storm caster. Finally this time the impact is telling as it seems to lose cohesion and explodes into a splash of water, its component shreds of elemental water unbound and running into the puddles as a few trinkets fall onto the rocks and into the rock pools. Before the shark giant can do anything the bulette is there, all 4 limbs ripping into the giant and with a horribe tearing sound its ripped asunder, the massive land shark claws ripping free the arms and the upper chest...

The thunder and lightning continues unabated but you can see through the driving rain that it seems like a ring around the island that its less severe once you reach the cliffs that lead up to the island plateau proper.... For now you seem to have defeated whatever ancient welcoming party is geared up to defend the ancient druidic island.

A search of the bodies reveals a few trinkets of interesting providence with rods, ancient mithral braces and a long and massive trident that shrinks as you touch it. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show



Rod of thunder and lightning 
Bracers of Armour +4 and Fire Resistance 10
An Aquan, returning +2 Trident
Water cloak

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Before anyone says anything about rash decisions, let me say I have an aversion to giants threatening my life!

The Wizard was feeling particularly defensive, though he knew deep down this combat was at least partially his fault

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

The hulking Lan-shark ripped the giant apart, then spun around, searching for another target before the realization set in that they stood victorious in the swirling storm.  It turned towards Zarina for a moment, then stopped as Merrick called out over the winds.  The beast fixed the wizard with its black eyes, before turning to pick at the bodies of the fallen.  Upon seeing the trident, the bullette chuffed in resignation and tapped the weapon and itself after looking pointedly at Zarina - obviously a plea to take the weapon for him.  

Once complete, the beast sat back and watched Mirriana, waiting for the direction to move on. 
_OOC: Plans for the climb up?  Staying with the bullette form for now, unless we need a scout_

Effects: Bullette form (see spoiler below; 69 min remaining); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 76/95 AC: 22 (27) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina looks at the chunks of giant and eyes the massive armoured form of Bulette-Lan with some trepidation before reaching out and running a hand over the armoured hide. _not so small now Master Lan?_ She murmurs before nodding and picking up the trident and sliding into her haversack for Lan later and letting the others claim the lightning rod, cloak and bracers

Squinting through the rain and still breathing heavily she nods to Mirriana, _Once more I avoid the boneyard and the beyond thanks to you Miriana, as always my thanks and gratitude. But. Now that we seem to have defeated the welcoming committee shall we head to cliffs and find a way up. If not perhaps we can camp or find magical protection to sleep within the confines and shelter of tye cliffs and then tackle the island afresh in the morning. I am sorely pressed today and feeling drained of much magical resources._


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 



*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 93 / 125  =     135 / 157
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +8 shield +5 Nat +2 stance +2 dex (tiger)= 36
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all +3 fort (tiger) +2 Ref (tiger)
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: oleum, A Fire, L.Ember), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11
*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Knowledge Devotion +5
Shield 12 mins
Spell Resistance DC26
Bite Weretiger +12 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con, +5 Nat AC

Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
*Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil)* 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

I have a teleportation spell prepared. It may be a risk with the magical protections here. I can send myself then attempt my transposition wand to get us up the cliffs.

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*
I breath a large sigh of relief as we emerge victorious.

"If I _ever_ again suggest rushing in before we've had a chance to prepare properly and recover, somebody slap me!" I bemoan. "That was far too close for comfort."

"Unfortunately I had to spent my ability to conjure us a shelter for the night in the battle. We can't stay here though! Let's see if there's a lee in the shelter of the cliffs, or if we can find a way up. I wouldn't trust a teleport attempt Merrick, I think this island is designed to deposit anyone teleporting back where we arrived."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Well it wont help much in this wind but if I cast a _mass fly_ on us it might aid in climbing that cliff.

If anything it would give them maybe one chance to land safely if their current rate of success persisted.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan lumbered over to Merrick and waved his claws for a moment, then pointed at the cliff, mimicking climbing up ... before sitting back on his haunches for a moment, waiting.   
_OOC: If Merrick has a spider climb spell, Lan should be able to pull everyone up with some rope. _ 

Effects: Bullette form (see spoiler below; 69 min remaining); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 76/95 AC: 22 (27) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist offers her hand, linking arms to support any that need it as the group approaches the cliffs. _What do you hold in store for us?_ she thinks to herself of the island, it's ancient druidic protectors and the blaspheming attackers that lurk within.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Depending on height and wind severity Elkist has _updraft_ and/ or _fly_ capabilities to assist with her ascent.[/LIST]

----------


## DrK

As the party recover and strip the valuables form the dead Zarina smiles to Lan as she collects the trident that shimmers and shrinks to a medium size in her hand. The metal wet to the touch and crackling slightly as her hair frizzles and slightly with static energy 

Using the bulette as a windbreak the party can reach tye base of the cliffs and suddenly as if youve left a ring of storm the wind dies down and the weather changes to a dry barren heat. Scaling the cliffs is easy with the lack of storm and you soon scale them and look across the island, it appears you have arrived on tye southern tip and a vast trio of mountains just from the centre but all you can see across the whole island (some 20 miles wide and 40 miles tall) is barren black ash and gravel as if all life has been scoured from the soil. 

Nearby a series of rocky cairns are covered with Auran runes and Zarina, Elkist and Mirriana with the gifts from their artifacts of the ancients can read them. Its a border menhir and points to the Eastern shore to the welcoming circle for those would treat with the ancient Druidic masters

Looking around at the bare rock Zarina looks at her own bedraggled appearance and motions to the others._If these stones have that Darl Quethos wielding the Hamd of Verna, or even more elemental guardians I am sorely pressed. Shall we rest here and travel to the east when we are better prepared?_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Some recovery would suit me as well. I need to prepare for the task at hand.

Vestiges suited city dwelling were not going to help here. New pacts and spells were a priority now for the twisted wizard.

----------


## DrK

The surprisingly mundane tents for such powerful and magical heroes are soon pitched on the dark gravel and some wood collected from nearby wiry bushes give rise to a small fire that allows some of the well aged and recently soaked trail rations to be cooked for an uninspiring meal. 

Zarina looks out into the darkness her eyes gazing up at the stars that seem occluded and shadowed from the strange effects warping the island of the Library of Last Resort. She takes off the fine gith craft chain shirt to examine the links where the giant had near killed her. As normal the extra planar mithril seemed I damaged. _I wonder what we will find in the morning when we search out Quethos and his followers. I would love to resolve things peacefully but I suspect it will be more violence and blood. At least Quethos and his followers seem like they are servants of the Dark Powers._

Sipping from her magical flask that fills at a command word with hot honeyed tea she offers it around. _it seems long now from the undercavern of Greyhawk preparing for the games in the arena. Now we search for the portal to an ancient Druidic plane and the location of the phylactery to one of the most dangerous dragons that ever flew across the lands._ She pauses, hand trembling slightly as she realises how dangerous their situation is. _Im sure you can keep us safe Mirriana, you have saved most of us time after time now._

As she settles down for the night she looks at her companions. The dependable Lan with his surly front, the fearless Elkist, the savage and silent Talsien, the strategic and powerful Mirriana and mad (but loyal) Merrick and feels restored in her faith (if out of place in such illustrious company).

_Morning Preparations

Superior resistance
Heart of Air
Heart of Earth
Greater Luminous armour (1d4)[1] Str damage
- lesser restore wand (3d4)[1][1][1](3) use as needed
Tomebound Book of Bocob on fireball, cone of fire, scorching Ray 

_

----------


## RCgothic

"We were all pushed to our limits today," I agree with Zarina, thankful for the dry heat that will allow us all to get dry. "I'm sorry for that, I misjudged! I thought only of getting to the island before our opponents and forgot it might have defenders of its own! But we made it and tomorrow we'll be rested and well recovered." I accept a drink and toast each one of us before settling down for the night. How strange to be sleeping in a tent again after acquiring the ability to conjure shelters from nothing!

In the morning I pray for an hour to regain my lost favours, and then spend another hour laying on a _Heroes' Feast_ to bolster our resolves and renewing my armour and weapon enhancements. In one final act before departing, I find a smooth pebble and cast _Celestial Brilliance_ on it, then placing the shining beacon in an easily accessible pocket of my haversack in case we need it later.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

As they gathered to camp, Lan allowed his spell to disperse and he took the trident back from Zarina.  He checked the perimeter to make sure they were protected, then sat with the others as they hunkered around the fire.  His eyes continued to peer into the darkness as they spoke, even now unable to relax.  After Zarina and Mirriana spoke, he grunted "No different than any other fight, I guess.  But my worry is what happens now?  I'm guessing if the bad guys were around, we would've noticed.  And if they aren't here yet, what happens if we kill all the guardians?  

Almost better to let them catch up and kill them."   
_OOC: Just some chatting before we get into it.  Checking to make sure I don't need any spell changes ..._ 

Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22  Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, swift haste, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

THe morning (or as much as it can be called morning) dawns with the same dry heat and arid wind blowing across the desolate ash waste ofthe island. but as the pre-dawn light strengthens and you gaze around, including out to sea where you can see the halo of the storm surrounding the wandering isle wall of blue and black clouds streaked with lightning flashes you wonder where to go next. Then the choice becomes easier as Lan's sharp eyes spy three thin pillars of smoke from the east, probably made by cooking fires and only some 5-6 miles away. 

Heading east you soon can see long wall of cliffs ahead that bar passage further east and amidst athe crashing clouds and the storms of Tilagos's hostile exterior you spy ruins and the source of the smoke, a ruined ship smashed on the rocks. The broken ship itself, along with the beach and a portion of the island further inland exist in a sheltered dome of relatively calm winds and constant rainy drizzle. However, a maelstrom of hurricane force winds rages all around the area outside a circle of about 400 feet in diameter, including above at a height of about 60 feet The beachhead is littered with driftwood and the splintered ruin of well over a hundred ships. These skeletal wrecks crowd the rocky shoreline, a veritable city of barnacle-claimed vessels peopled with dead sailors. Broken skeletons wrapped in threadbare rags hang out of yawning breaches in the ships hulls, and tattered sails whip in the fierce winds sweeping the shoreline. Beyond the shore, the rocky beach angles up slightly to an ancient maze of ruined walls and standing stones....



You are some 400ft to the North and got a  glimpse between the clouds of storm that opened briefly. You cannot see people on the wrecked ship or in the ruins, but the height of the ruined walls means many could be hiding and you would not know

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan sighed at the image they gleaned from a quarter of a mile away.  Nodding in the direction of the maze and beach, he grunted, "Guess we should scout it out ... bettin' when we get closer that'll be our competition.  Ain't no way we're lucky enough for them to have died on the trip.  

But before we go rushing down to beat them to the punch, anyone know how we find this place?  Is it in that maze, or somewhere up here?  Or further inland?  That'll drive if we jump down to kill them all, or run for the prize first."   
_OOC: Figure we can get closer to the edge and scout out ..._ 

Effects: Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour)
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22  Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 1/2 Horizon Walker; 0/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 4/5
*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina pauses and looks down over the ruins, squinting as she see's the streamers of smoke in the swirling eye of the storm. _"Ancient ruins, a wrecked ship. I suspect we will cross blades with whoever is in there."_ She rests a hand on Lan's shoulder. "_I suspect based upon what we have seen inland there must be a portal of some kind on Tilagos to allow one to cross over into the demi plane where the Order of Storms hid their secrets. I would think ruins like that would be a good candidate. Darl Quethos is no fool and if his boat is there I think we should investigate."_

She glances at Merrick. Always slightly unsure with the mad mage. _"Could you teleport us into the maze Merrick, I know I can pass through the winds,"_ she adds rubbing her ancient Ring of the Wind Dukes, _"But its not the same for all of us. Would it be better for us to arrive in a spot of our choosing?"_ As she looks at the ruins she wonders where would be best. Pulling out her ancient Sword of Aqaa, the wind whipping and forming eddies around it and a faint singing sound echoing from the weapon. Whispering some arcane words she pulls out a thin flake of a scale and bites down, soft scales spreading up and down her neck and arms with red edges.  


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

Cast Dragonskin (Fire)

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125 / 125  +30 temp HPs
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC = AC 29
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 140 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)

Heroes Feast: Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

"I agree with Zarina," I say, surveying the ruins below. "Our goal is likely below us, and our enemy has got there first. We should pursue immediately! I'm glad I thought to prepare a little surprise for undead today," I say, retrieving the brilliantly shining stone from my pack and securing it where it can cast a wide illumination.

"I don't think we should teleport though, let's just get down there on the double!"

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

"Do you think that they lie in wait?" ponders Elkist. "They know we hunt them. Do they scry us now as we looked upon them? I shall be happy to bait them if they lurk as cowards."

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

We can try to teleport, but be ready for anything. We could also reappear separated so we should allow Talsien to be our conduit of thoughts.

A long lists of defensive spells prepared dance on mages tongue. 

Let us prepare before we rush to our daily flirt with Nerull.

*Spoiler: Merrick character sheet*
Show

spells prepared, raise your hhand if you want something. Three mass resist elements, mass fire shield and mass fly recommended

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=249687

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*


Zarina nods to Mirrian, _"Yes I agree, we should be bold in our approach. We cannot use too much time against the likes of Darl Quethos. If you would be so kind as to share flight with us Magister Merrick, that would help greatly, particularly as with the Ring of the Wind Dukes I can even fly through the hurricane blowing around us."_  She grins as she levitates a few feet off the ground, her cloak streaming out behind her and hair whipping in the winds. Moments later multiple Zarina's hang in the air as she breaks here shadow into numerous mirror images. THen she nods at Mirriana, _"I stand Ready constable."_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

Cast Mirrior Image (1d4+4)[*7*] images

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125 / 125  +30 temp HPs
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC = AC 29
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 140 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Mirrior Image 14 minutes

Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

Following the leading woman (Mirriana and Elkist striding in their armour) through the gusting wind and swirling rain Zarina soars some 15ft above their heads, the wind singing in an choirlike fashion as its strikes her or Elkist's blades that once belonged to the Wind Dukes. Behind the woman Merrick follows and Lan ranges slightly out to the flank hidden from view with his stealth skills. Its a 6 minute stride down to the ruins where you slip and slide down the cliff path onto the small bay that has the wrecks and the broken walled ruins. Ax you get closer approaching from the NW the black basalt walls rise high above you, a mixture of broken walls and ancient standing stones with markings long since washed off or removed. From down the near the beach you can hear the _clunk_ of working tools and the guttural shouts of orc echoing from the beach to the south and you expect that some of the crew have remained behind to fix the ship. 

Plunging into the maze the ground is soft and mossy between the blacks walls and everything glints in the wek sunlight in the storm's eye from a thin covering of salt although there are still plenty of plants and the walls are covered with thick nets of ivy. As you enter the maze you quickly reach a of crossoards of sort (on the NW side), to the north the walls open up into a plaza of sorts, broken columns and smashed tiles with grass and weeds jutting between them suggest it has been ruined for many centuries but in the centre of the plaza what once may  have been a collection of four impressive statues of marble and basalt have been reduced to piles of shattered rubble and fragments of the statues lie scattered around the area. However Lan and Merrick's sharp eyes can see a flickering blue glow underneath one of the statues and from near the partially broken archway into the plaza Lan can see fresh-ish blood streaked on the doore frame.

To the south another plaza beckons, this one complicated by numerous stone stalagmites scattered around the broken tiles. These rocky growths are covered with strange slash like glyphs made of vertical and horzontal slashes but seem to have no other purpose. However from the base of the largest stalagmite some 40ft tall and 20ft across a tangle green glowing cystals appears to be "growing"...

_So investigating north or south plaza or pushing towards the beach or deeper into the maze?
For durations, 6 minutes has passed
_

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Pausing in the space between the two plazas with the strange crystal growths Zarina looks at the walls and mentions the strange druidic runes. _"I cannot read most of them as druidic has been kept so secretive but there are elements of the elemental languages, aquan, auran, ignan and terran there. If they were not so damaged and wind worn I suspect they would be  a living history of the  Order of Storms and how the druids gathered so much data at their library."_ 

Pausing the multiple Zarina's around her pose in a variety of different positions before she gestures to the south. _"Contable, I think that pathway there may offer a way south without going through the cystal plaza, its seems be a concourse or thoroughfare of sorts."_ She motions across a broken wall that stands maybe waist high and leaning against the mossy ston you can peer south and see the ruins form almost a long central corridor towards the beach, where maybe 350ft away you can see distant shapes surrounding the wreckage of the boat from Lashona's scrying. the boat, or at least the sections of the bow you can see look to be beached on the shingle, propped up by planks of wood or bits masts from the other shipwrecks. At least a dozen hulking shapes armed with a variety of pointy things and garbed in leathers are working around the front of the boat as the Orcish captain stands atop the deck borrding. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125 / 125  +30 temp HPs
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC = AC 29
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 134 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Mirrior Image 8 minutes - 8 images

Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## RCgothic

"We could spend ages wandering in this maze," Mirriana replies to Zarina. "Let's play that crew a visit and see what we can find out!"

----------


## DrK

Following the Constables lead the party clamber over the low wall into what appears to be the main thoroughfare and move down between the ancient rune inscribed runes and moss covered chunks of rock, the three heavily armed woman in the lead with Merrick behind them and Lan paralleling their movement slipping from shadow to shadow like small but deadly ghost 

As you wander down between the broken walls that line the 50ft wide space you can see that at the end the walls would have formed a great covered walkway facing the sea but are now in ruins and the beach is black rocks and sharp spines upon which a dozen wrecks in tatters and fragments can be seen in varying states of disrepair. Some merely a few seaweed barnacled spars jutting from the stormy waves smashing on the shore, others a rib cage a deck planks and spars.

In the centre the boat you had seen Darl aboard is mostly intact save a for a single large gash in the bow, one that is being industrially repaired by what appears to be about 12 or so heavy set orcs all laden with weapons and covered in tattoos and colourful bandanas and sashes. As you close to maybe 150ft from the shore and work party three more rise from the ruins some 30ft to you left pointing to the women and Merrick (they did not see Lan)




The nearest of the three a heavy set woman with darker orcoid skin and white tattoos over her face looks at you. A sizeable black feathered bird of some kind upon her shoulder that watches you with its beast wee eyes.  Who by Gruumshs unseeing eye are you. You surely did not come here with Darl and his cohorts, and no one is supposed to live upon this storm cursed rock. So who are you to walk so brazenly into our camp?

All three have heavy blades drawn and look wary though not openly hostile. The orcs clustered around the bow of the distant ship are preoccupied heaving a great tarpaulin up onto some rigging where others wait beside a great bay of what looks to be bubbling tar as you realise they will likely be tarring the sail cloth to seal it to act as a plug for the hole in the bow.

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

As the party moves towards the next confrontation, Merrick takes the time given to add some magical wards to his companions.

"These abjurations should ward off most of the fires and acids cast our way." 

It was always a risk guessing what their foe may toss at them, but efreeti and dark clerics had a certain... _theme_ to their attacks.

"You will all have the ability to fly for the next 14 minutes or so. Use this to get over any obstacles and prevent us being herded into a choke point."

Companions thusly enchanted, he then focuses on his own defenses, summoning a magical shield and wards against evil for himself.

*Spoiler: Spells*
Show


*GROUP
*Mass Resist Energy (Fire) /30 140 minutes
Mass Resist Energy (Acid) /30 140 minutes
Mass Fly 14 minutes

*SELF*
Overland Flight 14 hours
Protection From Evil (14 minutes +2 Deflect AC Bonus +2 Bonus to saves vs Evil)
Shield (14 Minutes +4 Shield Bonus to AC)


*Merrick O'Fey*
Male N Human (Onnwal) Wizard/Binder/Anima Mage/Alienist, *Level* 2/1/10/1, *Init* 3, *HP* 12/39, *Speed* 35
*AC* 22, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 14, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*  Quarterstaff*  +9/+1 (1d6, x2)
*  Ranged Touch Spell*  +10/+2 (-, x2)
*25% chance to avoid critical hits or sneak attack damage Twilight Mithral Chain Shirt of Light Fortification +1* (+5 Armor, +4 Shield, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 13, Con 11, Int 22, Wis 11, Cha 20
*Condition* Heroes Feast, Overland Flight, Protection From Evil, Shield, Resist Energy Fire 30, Resist Acid 30
*Vestiges Bound* Haures, Zceryll

Born Freeday, the 14th of Readying.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan moved through the ruins silently, keeping to the side of his companions.  He had found there was rarely a time he wanted to be within the bullseye on the main group, so paralleling the others seemed both prudent and natural.  He mentally marked the locations of interest they saw on their way towards the shore - blood-stained door, glowing statue base, green stalagmites growing upwards.  However, it wasn't until they were approaching the orcs and Merrick cast several enchantments that Lan shifted into his combat mode and added a personal spell to the mix.   With his senses empowered, he moved into position and waited, hovering just off the ground, to see what the orcs would do.
_OOC: Sneaky sneaking ... holding his attack for now

Effects: embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22  Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I allow Merrick's flight spell to lift me into the air beyond the reach of melee weapons, and I adopt what I hope to be an authoritative pose. I'm not remotely interested in answering the half-orc's questions however. 

"Darl Quethos will not be allowed to leave. All who surrender will be spared and provided with alternate passage back to the mainland. Those who fight will go down with this ship! Zarina. Merrick. Torch it!"

I begin casting a summoning spell.

*Spoiler*
Show

Begin Summon Monster VII

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina likewise floats off the ground, the wind whipping around her without touching her. As the orcs approach she looks with hostility at the orc pirates and then as Mirriana commands her to torch the ship she smiles, _Aye Constable, with pleasure_ she says as a glowing dome drops around her and then a massive ball of fire the size of a horse arcs from her hands and detonates on the prow of the ship in a massive gout of flames.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125 / 125  +30 temp HPs
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC +8 shield = AC 37
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 134 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Mirrior Image 8 minutes - 8 images
Shield - 28 minutes (+8AC)


Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft
Mass resist [acid][fire] (Merrick) 140 mins 


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)
[Ready] Searing strike (boost)





_Merrick, Lan and Elkist to go_

----------


## DrK

_Spoiler: Ooc
Show



Post ate my dice rolls
Free: Know devotion (1d20+21)[41]
Swift: cast shield
Move: 20ft up
Standard: Lesser Rod empower Fireball (10d6)[34] x1.5 DC 18 ref for half



_

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Merrick mentally counts in his head the number of times their enemies opted to take the offer of mercy then shrugged. 

_They never want any easy way. I suppose their devotion could be considered admirable._

But musings dont burn boats, so Merrick casts a fireball to compliment Zarinas.

*Spoiler: Bloompf*
Show

Aim for the side Zarina did not hit. (10d6)[*34*]

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan shook his head at the 'diplomatic' attempt - burning one's ships on a gods forsaken shore within the eye of an eternal storm would likely not result in a favorable outcome for either side.  That being said, he was prepared to end this quickly.  Drawing his bow, he took aim, casting a quick spell to increase the heft of his shafts.
_Round 1: Draw bow (move), cast gravity bow (standard)  Basically waiting for the orcs to initiate combat before firing.

Effects: gravity bow (70 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22  Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 2/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

Elkist points at the obvious leader "Like the lady says. You - you will live if you stand down. So to will any others who acquiesce. We come here to fight, but not with you. You have been warned. Everyone else, come at me now." She hefts her blade.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Diplomacy FTW (1d20+17)[*30*]

----------


## DrK

Even as Elkist tries to offer a peaceful solution fireballs arc from Merrick and Zarina's hands and explode on the prow of the ship with dull _whoomph_ accompanied by wails and screams! Orcs collapse screaming, others stand firm and draw weapons and from at least half of them arrows start flying towards the wizards raining flaming death down upon them! AMidst the fire a massive armored hulking beast with the symbols of Grumsh upon him strides forward, it expands to some 12 foot tall as the blessings of Grumsh fall upon it and it's axe glitters with dark purpose, 3 more orcs, follow their leader all still smoking from the fiery assault. . 




From the three in front of the heroes the woman howls a war cry to grumsh one-eye before leaping at Zarina, the other two attacking Elkist and Merrick cutlass or axe in hand! Zarina and Mirriana recognising the forms of the Tiger Claw from the woman as she attacks Zarina. 

_The fireball burns heavily on the Captain and 12 orcs! 4 dying in the double explosion and the others being horrifically burned. 
Orc Captain advances with 3 friends casting a quickened Divine Favour and Righteous Might 
4 remaining ones shoot at Zarina and Merrick
vs Zarina (1d20+16)[21] dam (1d8+6)[12]
vs Zarina (1d20+16)[19] dam (1d8+6)[8]
vs MErrick (1d20+16)[33] dam (1d8+6)[8]
vs Merrick (1d20+16)[29] dam (1d8+6)[11]


Orc 1 vs Merrick
Rage, move and attack with his greataxe (PA2) (1d20+19)[20] dam (1d12+19)[26]

Orc 2 vs Elkist
Rage, move and attack with his greataxe (PA2) (1d20+19)[38] dam (1d12+19)[30]

Orc 1st Officer vs Zarina
Move, swift action Raging mongoose, Death from above and bonus mongoose attack with two-handed sabre, 
DC20 Jump - auto pass for +4d6 dam and to hit vs FF (on the first one)
(1d20+25)[30] dam (1d8+21)[23] + (4d6)[15]
(1d20+25)[41] dam (1d8+21)[24]


_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Snorting, Lan flew up and over the orcs, activating one of his items to move rapidly and still fire a full compliment of arrows.  Several shafts came streaking down, weighted with magic as they flew towards those who had chosen death over surrender.  
_Round 1: Activate quicksilver boots and fly 30', but stay w/in 30' (swift); Full attack w/rapid shot (full action), magic and cold iron, any arcane, undead, elemental or constructs?
Attack 1 - (1d20+21)[26], Damage - (1d8+3)[6]+Skirmish - (6d6)[22]=28
Attack 2 - (1d20+16)[34], Damage - (1d8+3)[5]+Skirmish - (6d6)[25]=30
Attack 3 - (1d20+11)[24], Damage - (1d8+3)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[23]=32
Attack RS - (1d20+21)[38], Damage - (1d8+3)[5]+Skirmish - (6d6)[23]=28

Effects: gravity bow (69 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

Completing my summoning spell, I drop a huge earth elemental next to the grounded ship!

"Destroy it!" I command, and it begins obliging by smashing mighty planks like matchsticks.

*Spoiler: Huge Earth Elemental*
Show

hp152/AC18
Power Attack -12/+24
+1/+1 for touching ground (judging grounded ship is not waterborne).
Slam [roll]1d20+8(2d10+34)[*50*]
Slam [roll]1d20+8(2d10+34)[*46*]
According to Stormwrack, ship sections have AC3, so it can only really miss on a 1. Probably need to destroy 6x 80hp hardness 5 sections if it's equivalent to a Caravel, some may already be damaged.
Summoning duration 14 rounds



Meanwhile also safely above the battle, I direct or side of the fight. "Lan, pick off any of the crew who fight us and then move onto the leaders!" I suggest. *White Raven Tactics* Lan goes again.

"We'll have less of that," I address the orc captain, as I tag him with a targeted dispel magic.

*Spoiler*
Show

Targetted dispel magic, against each ongoing effect. Adding CL (max 10) plus domain bonus +4 to dispel checks.
(1d20+14)[*23*]
(1d20+14)[*26*]
(1d20+14)[*20*]
(1d20+14)[*16*]
Or more as needed.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

"Aye, aye, ma'am. 
_Round 1+: Another salvo ... same bonus.  I don't think I said who the first set of arrows was against, but we'll go with Mir's direction and aim everything at the supporting cast - Targeting archers first, then the other three, then the leader (unless otherwise directed).   
Attack 1 - (1d20+21)[30], Damage - (1d8+3)[11]+Skirmish - (6d6)[23]=34
Attack 2 - (1d20+16)[35], Damage - (1d8+3)[5]+Skirmish - (6d6)[19]=24
Attack 3 - (1d20+11)[21], Damage - (1d8+3)[5]+Skirmish - (6d6)[20]=25
Rapid shot - (1d20+21)[41], Damage - (1d8+3)[5]+Skirmish - (6d6)[22]=42 (presuming a 34 confirms) 

Effects: gravity bow (69 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

We are trying to be diplomatic here! Merrick exclaims as he hurriedly rises above the orcs attack range.

Since the orcs refuse to see reason, Merrick brings forth a pseudonatural hell hound to join the party. 

*Spoiler: Alienist Summon Monster III*
Show

 https://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/hellHound.htm

Round to summon, attack roll next round.

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina looks at the orc first mate who had sliced through an image and at the others who had done likewise. Grinning she spins around, sword flaring, _"You cannot touch me stupid beast and you shall fall upon my blade"_ she adds the last as she lunges with a great slash before rolling backwards a trio of rays of fire erupting from her splayed hand. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

Standard Divine surge (power attack 2) (1d20+19)[*32*]  dam (1d12+11)[*23*] + (8d8)[*37*]
Move: 5ft step
Swift: Circlet rapid casting Scorching ray 
(1d20+19)[*32*] vs touch (4d6)[*8*] fire
(1d20+19)[*32*] vs touch (4d6)[*11*] fire
(1d20+19)[*29*] vs touch (4d6)[*10*] fire


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 125 / 125  +30 temp HPs
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC +8 shield = AC 37
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 134 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Mirrior Image 8 minutes - 4 images
Shield - 28 minutes (+8AC)
Know Devotion (+4)

Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft
Mass resist [acid][fire] (Merrick) 140 mins 


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

THe battle goes poorly for orcs! As the orc archers hang back the lithe little halfling races to close the distance with them, a slew of javelins flying from his hand and fighting vital locations like eyes and throats skewering the 4 singed and burned orcish archers, giving rise to a strangled grunt of rage from the Captain and the orcs with him. 

By the party the two orcs slice at Elkist and Zarina to little effect, Zarina's mirror images shattering around her as the orc and the hulking first offer miss her and instead hit the magical figments. Merrick hovering above it all begins to summon a beast from a far dimension and Zarina offers a savage blow to the 1st officer followed up by a trio of rays of fire that scar the greenskin's chest. Mirriana flies up and drops a ward of antimagic upon the Captain, however his casting is strong and only his weapon seems to dim slightly as the magic augmentation is blunted.  

With the archers dead the Captain nods and two of the foot orcs race at surprising speed (80ft charge range) at Zarina, axes swinging at magus. The other running towards Elkist, blade swinging hard. The orcs by Elkist and Zarina continue their attack as well, more of Zarina's images exploding under the attack! The first officer lands with agilty pulling out a long handle kukri with great speed before launching a frenzied attack on Zarina even as she reels back from the wounds and blood streaking down her frame

_
vs Zarina (1d20+19)[38] dam (1d12+19)[28]
vs Zarina  (1d20+19)[32] dam (1d12+19)[27]

vs Elkist (1d20+19)[38] dam (1d12+19)[28]

vs Elkist (1d20+17)[31] dam (1d12+19)[26]
vs Elkist (1d20+12)[28] dam (1d12+19)[29]

vs Zarina (1d20+17)[29] dam (1d12+19)[20] image (1d5)[5] 5 is against Zarina
vs Zarina (1d20+12)[19] dam (1d12+19)[31] image (1d4)[2] or (1d5)[5] high number vs Zarina

1st Officer Full attack - images (1d4)[2](1d4)[3] (1d3)[2](1d3)[1] (1d3)[1](1d2)[1] (1d2)[2](1d2)[2]
(1d20+23)[36] dam (1d8+21)[29]
(1d20+18)[19] dam (1d8+21)[29]
(1d20+13)[28] dam (1d8+21)[27]

(1d20+20)[38] dam (1d4+16)[18]
(1d20+15)[22] dam (1d4+16)[18]

_

The orcish Captain, pauses, burned and angry before reaching into the deepest recesses of Grumshs' realm as a massive green foot, with long barbed nails and green hairy skin slams down on the party with savage glee engulfing all but Lan! Even as he does that blades spring around him creating a mass of spinning barbed chains and he advances closer

_Orc Captain casts Wretched blight hitting Elkist, Zarina, Mirriana and Merrick
Fort DC 22 for half (and no stun) (15d8)[79] and stun (1d4)[2]
- if neutral then half and save for quarter
- if evil then no effects

Also casts quickened Ring of Blades

_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

With the four archers killed, Lan continued to follow Mirriana's direction by flying overhead and launching several more arrows at the orcs attacking Elkist and Zarina.  
_Round 2: Second verse, same as the first!  Shooting at the burned orcs attacking Elkist and Z first, then the unharmed ones that were already near.  First officer and Captain will come later, I suppose.  

Activate Quicksilver boots (swift), Fly 30' horizontally overhead, while maintaining a 30' altitude over his targets (free w/swift), full attack w/rapid shot and point blank (full)
Attack 1 - (1d20+22)[32], Damage - (1d8+3)[5]+Skirmish - (6d6)[22]=27
Attack 2 - (1d20+17)[31], Damage - (1d8+3)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[26]=35
Attack 3 - (1d20+12)[14], Damage - (1d8+3)[7]+Skirmish - (6d6)[29]=36
Rapid Shot - (1d20+22)[24], Damage - (1d8+3)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=30

Effects: gravity bow (68 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 2/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

"_Close Wounds!_" I cast, seeing Merrick fall to the spell. That should a least get him back in the fight enough to see to his own wounds. Even for myself the effect of the orcish spell isn't pleasant, but for the moment I'm not seriously harmed.

Seeing the orcish captain's resistance to my dispel, I dig deeper into my antimagical reserves. "Greater Dispel Magic!"

Meanwhile my elemental continues to smash holes in the ship.

*Spoiler*
Show


Immediate: close wounds (1d4+5)[*7*] healing for Merrick.

Standard: Targeted greater dispel magic vs every ongoing magical effect.
(1d20+18)[*38*]
(1d20+18)[*21*]
(1d20+18)[*30*]
(1d20+18)[*24*]
(1d20+18)[*28*]
(1d20+18)[*22*]

Elemental vs the ship:
Slam (1d20+8)[*9*](2d10+34)[*50*]
Slam (1d20+8)[*22*](2d10+34)[*42*]

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

The unholy hell knocks the Wizard down for the moment, but the timely intervention of Mir and Mystara props him right back up. 

_As philosophies go, Im beginning to lean more to the side of good_

Touching a jewel on his healing belt, Merrick commands his abominable hound to join the property damage. 

The mockery of a hellhound breathes at the splintering ship.

*Spoiler: Hounding and Healing*
Show


(2d4)[*4*] fire breath cone at the ship

(2d8)[*14*] healing for Merrick

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25574642]
*Zarina*

Zarina lets out a brief cry as the orcish first mate release the savagery of the tiger Claw upon her at the same time as 3 more orcs all attack her with great boarding axes or heavy bladed cutlasses/cleavers. Multiple images of Zarina shatter into glass like illusions as the mirror images are smashed apart and then an axe from one of the charging beserkers and the kurki from the 1st officer bite deep, blood soaking her loose battle worn green dress that she wears under the armour. More misery follows as she emerges coughing, skin blistering from the blight from the Captain. 

Surrounded by 4 orcs she switches, channeling arcane power into her frame as she catches fire with the stance of the mystic phoenix, before leaping into the air, a savage cut to her thigh from the 1st officer, before releasing a great cone of fire directly down at her feet engulfing all four orcs


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

Swift: enter Stance of mystic phoenix (+1 CL, +2 Dodge AC, DR 10/evil) (burning spell sequencer)
Move: Tumble "upwards" 20ft (1d20+16)[*21*] Vs DC 23
Standard: Cone of Fire (15d6)[*43*] Ref DC 21 for half 

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 43 / 125 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC +8 shield = AC 37
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 134 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Shield - 28 minutes (+8AC)
Know Devotion (+4)

Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft
Mass resist [acid][fire] (Merrick) 140 mins 


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
[Active] Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

The orc warriors prove formidable, heavy blows landing as the chaos of battle erupts, even as Elkist tries to dodge and parry. She has only a brief moment to call on Heironeous' healing aid before the captain's spell smashes her leaving her groaning as her consciousness fades...

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Axe 30 + 28 + 26 + 29 damage
lay on hands +14hp
39 damage spell

=> Elkist is at -1 hp

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*
Seeing Elkist go down I move to defend her.

*Spoiler*
Show


No immediate action healing left, but I do have an unused move action.

----------


## DrK

Slaughter is wrought upon the sands of the ancient druidic temples. The massive green fist of the grumsh crashes down into the party with devastating force dealing grievous wounds to all, only mirriana's blessings keeping Merrick's soul from fleeing his injured little frame. EVen as he does so the orcs surround Zarina and Elkist in a flurry of axes and chopping blades, Zarina is left reeling, images shattering and blood pouring from her frame and Elkist can do little more than give a strange cry as she is battered down by the heavy axe blows. The orc standing above her, raised for the deathblow gives a strangle cry though, a pair of javelins slamming into its skull, another one piercing an orc fighting Zarina. The wound was not fatal, but the aftermath was as she rose aloft, a nasty slice to her leg from the orchish frenzied 1st officer before she unleashed the wave of flames burning the three orcish crew to ash and bones and leaving the orcish 1st mate reeling from the last, one eye clouded and burnt and her hair now naught by a savage field of blistered flesh.   Mirriana floating atop the battlefield gestures at the Orcish captain and his magic fade and crumble, the spinning blades dissipating, his armour losing its glowing sense of menace and then he shrinks from his 12 foot stature to his normal hulking 6 and a half foot height! 


By the boat there is a terrible crunching noise as with a gesture from Merrick a great red furred flaming hound of hell leaps forth setting the rigging on fire even as the earth elemental tears the entire prow section off the boat causing the entire thing to topple onto its side, further staving in the ribs of the crippled vessel. 

THe battle has been rough, only a single wounded orc has survived alongside the Captain and the first officer (and she is badly injured). THey three green skins gaze angrily at Merrick, Lan, Zarina and Mirriana all flying high above the battlefield.  WIth a savage gesture Mirriana feels assailed by the Hand of Grumsh as the capatin seeks to strip her of her magical protections, "You'll fall to your deaths at the my crew's hand ye witch" he bellows at her as he tries to dispel her flight

_Greater dispel magic at Mirriana (10d20)[2][15][3][6][2][12][6][6][3][2](57) each at +15 for grater dispel to try and strip Mirriana of her protections
_

EVen as he tries to obliterate her magical protections he calls forth the dark powers of his god quickening more magic as a stream of dark magical bolts spring forth targetting Zarina and Merrick

_Divine Quickened Dark bolt
vs Zarina (1d20+18)[19] vs touch (2d8)[14] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round
vs Zarina (1d20+18)[35] vs touch (2d8)[10] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round
vs Zarina (1d20+18)[22] vs touch (2d8)[9] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round
vs Zarina (1d20+18)[33] vs touch (2d8)[7] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round
vs Merrick (1d20+18)[29] vs touch (2d8)[6] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round
vs Merrick (1d20+18)[24] vs touch (2d8)[10] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round
vs Merrick (1d20+18)[27] vs touch (2d8)[10] unholy damage  and Will DC 18 or dazed 1 round




_

----------


## RCgothic

I steel myself andgrimace slightly as the antimagic washes over me and my _Protection From Evil_ and _Celestial Brilliance_ spells wink out. An annoyance, but not doing me any significant harm. The darkbolt against my companions however I dare not allow to stand! Raising my holy symbol I try and counter with my own burst of divine antimagic!

"Enough with the ship! Tear these three apart!" I call to the elemental, re-tasking it now the ship is destroyed.

*Spoiler*
Show


Immediate action, +1 turn attempt & Greater Dispel Magic to counterspell Darkbolt: (1d20+19)[*27*] Vs DC26?

Huge Elemental Charge/Awesome Blow Vs Orc Captain: (1d20+18)[*25*] damage (2d10+9)[*27*] plus reflex DC=damage or knocked 10ft and prone.

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan hovered overhead, watching with both rage and helplessness as Zarina and his friends continued to be struck with blade and spell.  He almost switched targets, but had to trust Mir would deal with the others - he had his task.  He let loose with another four arrows, his bow practically thrumming as he fired.  
_Round 3: Keep it up ... finish off the last of the orcs, then move to the first officer and finally captain.  

Activate Quicksilver boots (swift), Fly 30' horizontally overhead, while maintaining a 30' altitude over his targets (free w/swift), full attack w/rapid shot and point blank (full)
Attack 1 - (1d20+22)[38], Damage - (1d8+3)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[15]=25
Attack 2 - (1d20+17)[28], Damage - (1d8+3)[11]+Skirmish - (6d6)[16]=27
Attack 3 - (1d20+12)[18], Damage - (1d8+3)[7]+Skirmish - (6d6)[16]=23
Rapid Shot - (1d20+22)[25], Damage - (1d8+3)[8]+Skirmish - (6d6)[21]=29

Effects: gravity bow (68 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 0/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## redzimmer

*Merrick*

Desperately Merrick wills the enchanted eye on his forehead to abjure him from the magical onslaught, the result leaving him barely conscious. 

*Spoiler: Wills and Third-Eye Dampening*
Show

Brings one of the 2D8 10s to a 2, so instead of 26, 18. Yay 2 HP!

Will Saves vs Dark Bolt
(1d20+14)[*17*]

(1d20+14)[*19*]

(1d20+14)[*27*]

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina trails blood as she flies skywards, her green dress sheeted scarlet from the deep slashes from the orcs and their savage first officer. She quails steeling herself for likley death as the dark energy forms around the War priest of Grumsh, but just as the dark energy is about to be released Mirriana is there, a pulse from mystara's symbol draining the magic from the dark bolts.

Lan flies past moments later, a flurry of javelins flying from his hands and the last orc falls with a thud the first officer screaming her defiance as two javlins tear into her and she collapses into the ruins trailing blood as the life drains from her eyes. 

With only the Captain left Zarina looks down at hi, face like thunder and and dives forward, a cry of _"For the lightning lord"_ as she attacks in concert with the massive earth elemental that punches the captain sending him flying landing in a heap, grunting in pain. Zarina lands beside his prone form chopping savagely downwards even as glowing missiles like tiny bolts of lightning precede her slamming into the orc


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 


Stance of mystic phoenix (+1 CL, +2 Dodge AC, DR 10/evil) (burning spell sequencer)
Swift: Circlet rapid casting for magic missile from the gloves (5d4+5)[*18*] Force damage
Move: To the prone orc
Standard: Chop (PA6) (1d20+26)[*30*] dam (1d12+23)[*28*]


*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 43 / 125 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC +8 shield = AC 37
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 134 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Shield - 28 minutes (+8AC)
Know Devotion (+4)

Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft
Mass resist [acid][fire] (Merrick) 140 mins 


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
[Active] Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## DrK

Elkist lies bleeding on the ground, Merrick hangs in the air stunned by flashes of madness from Zceryll burning his mind and the orcish Captain looks up at Zarina as she stands above him, the hulking earth elemental just behind the warrior mage and both Mirriana and Lan hovering in the air nearby. Seeing his first mate dead and all of his crew the Captain bellows a great cry and a prayer to Grumsh as he pulls himself up to his feet, Zarina's blade bouncing off the beast's armour.

Dark power swirls around the orc as he reaches out and tries to touch Zarina with a hand crackling with deadly energy. Even as he does that he follows up, pulling energy into himself, green energy sealing his wounds. 



_OOC
Stand up (Zarina's AoO missed)
Quickened Cure Critical (4d8+15)[38]
Cast defeinsively Harm on Zarina (1d20+16)[25] to touch her. 150 damage; will save for 75 (but not below 1)
 -- If it hits (1d20+14)[24] vs DC 22

_

----------


## RCgothic

*Mirriana*

I wince as the orc captain casts harm on Zarina, but with a quick prayer I tether her soul to her body so that no amount of physical damage can cause it to depart. I drop down onto the ground to protect my wounded allies and flank with the enormous elemental. It smashes at the captain once again attempting to send him flying.

*Spoiler*
Show

Immediate: Delay Death on Zarina.
Move: Land and flank.

Huge Elemental
Awesome Blow:(1d20+20)[*29*] damage(2d10+10)[*15*] plus Reflex DC=Damage or prone
Awesome Blow:(1d20+20)[*35*] damage(2d10+10)[*20*] plus Reflex DC=Damage or prone

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

With a snarl, Lan moved again, firing off three arrows this time, all at the Captain.  _"You're already dead, you sunnuvabiatch ..."_
_Round 4: Fly 30' horizontally overhead, while maintaining a 30' altitude over the Captain (move), Greater Manyshot w/point blank (standard)
Attack 1 - (1d20+18)[30], Damage - (1d8+3)[10]+Skirmish - (6d6)[24]=34
Attack 2 - (1d20+18)[23], Damage - (1d8+3)[6]+Skirmish - (6d6)[24]=30
Attack 3 - (1d20+18)[30], Damage - (1d8+3)[9]+Skirmish - (6d6)[16]=25

Effects: gravity bow (67 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead); +1 Comp shortbow (+22, 1d6+2 / +23, 1d6+3 w/in 30', lesser truedeath crystal)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 0/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

Even as cracking energy flows over Zarina the young mage screams in pain, only just clinging to her frame. She feels her soul being tethered to her body by Mirriana before the Captain is smashed away from her, the massive orc rolling across the shrub and grass as a stony fist smashed into it

He doesnt get a chance to rise as a flurry of javelins slam into his body, only able to cough up gouts of green blood as he is pinned to the ground by the angry Lan

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina breathes a sigh of relief slumping down into her knees. Her skin is pale and clammy and her side is sheeted with blood from the orc savagery. _Thank you._ she says simply to Lan as he floats over the dead Captain. 

Then _Thanks to both of you._ she adds including Mirriana in her warm smile. Struggling to her feet she looks at the devastation with orc bodies littering the smoking wreckage by the shore and more orcs in the still smouldering grass where Elkist lies. _is she alive, is she ok?_ Zarina asks as she limps across towards the downed paladin 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 43 / 125 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC +8 shield = AC 37
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  24 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 28 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 134 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)
Shield - 28 minutes (+8AC)
Know Devotion (+4)

Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft
Mass resist [acid][fire] (Merrick) 140 mins 


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
[Active] Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)[Ready] Searing strike (boost)

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Lan landed with a small thud, letting the healer types help the unmoving heroes.  Putting away his bow, he moved to check the bodies of each of the orcs - both to ensure none of them were still breathing as well as checking what items they had.  He nodded awkwardly to Zarina, uncomfortable with the praise before glancing at the ship and grunting to Mir.  "Might need some magic if you want to search the ship."
_OOC: Whew!  So, looting away

Effects: gravity bow (66 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead); +1 Comp shortbow (+22, 1d6+2 / +23, 1d6+3 w/in 30', lesser truedeath crystal)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 0/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

To Zarina's relief the paladin is indeed alive, although Elkists's skin is ashen and pale and blood has pooled in the sandy gravel around her. Zarina does not look much better, her side still dripping blood where the savage orcish mistress of the Tiger Claw had taken out some massive chunks and her breath still catching from the pain of the Priest of Grumsh's powerful magical assault. Looking at Mirriana who still looks relatively serene Zarina shakes her head. _"A close run thing priestess. If there had been more of them, or Darl Quethos had been here that could have ended differently. At least now with the ship and crew gone Darl Quethos and his followers will not be able to flee so easily."_ 

As Lan lands beside her she drops to one knee and embraces the halifling. *"My thanks again. Your quick throws have once more saved my life. At some point we shall have to work out how I am to repay you."* she adds, a smile on her face, despite the pain. Looking around she starts helping Lan to stack the armour and weapons from the dead orcs and dragging the dead back to the still burning wreckage of the boat where each of the orcs can be tossed into the massive bonfire pyre. As she tosses each one it the fire she clutches the holy symbol at her throat and offers a prayer to the Lightning Lord for each of the Orcs. 

That done she survesy the loot and trinkets that have been recovered and then turns to the others. *"THere must be something in these ruins that will help us find the Library of Last Resort? Shall we heal up and search onwards"*

_OOC
using 3x 1 charges of the healing belt (2d8)[11] (2d8)[9] (2d8)[12] (before healing at 43/125 Hps)


LOOT

Each Orc carries....

14 x Assorted +1 Weapons  (Greataxe (5), military cutlass (treat as scimitar) (3), Longspear (2), Orc double axe (2), Harpoon (1), Falchion (1)
14 x Studded leather armour +1
14 x Potions [Water breathing] [Cure moderate]

On the Priest/Captain

Spiked (+1) Full Plate +2 of moderate fortification 
Orc Double Axe +1 dwarf bane / +1 flaming w/ lesser of return
Cloak of resistance +2
Holy reliquary symbol (Grumsh) of Wisdom +4
Potions [Cure Serious Wounds (2), Protection from Good, Barkskin (+3)]
Wands [Ring of Blades CL8 22 charges; Cure Moderate 33 charges]
Bracers of Strength +4

On the First Mate
Boots striding and springing
Studded leather +3
Tiger claw kukri +2
Batorian green steel Hand axe +1
Fetish (necklace) of Tiger Claw stance (blood in the water)
Gloves of Dexterity +4



_

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Elkist Talphrin*

"My thanks," says Elkist, smiling as she accepts the hand up even as she winces in pain. She to offers a quick prayer over the dead as she circles the area taking in the destruction of the fight. "That looked like the full crew. Darl Quethos will have only his few cronies with him now. The tieflings, the efreet and the kenku."

Having checked over her armour and equipment she grabs hold of an orcish longspear jutting from the ground and hefts it testing the weight. "Lets find them and stop them"

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Presuming Mirriana brings Elkist to consciousness.

Takes:
longspear +1
spiked +1 full plate of fortification +2

----------


## DrK

*Zarina*

Zarina prowls around stretching as the healing belt restores some of the damage and then thanks Mirriana as she is touched the wand that slowly knits the burnt flesh together. As Elkist rises and washes the armour in the sea Zarina helps her rinse the armour, *"Orc certainly carries a strong aroma. I wonder how long it will keep the smell? I should be able to help when rested, or at least change the smell"* she offers (mainly by offering to presdigitate the armour clean).

With the orcs dealt with she nods at Elkist's fierce words and grins. *"Yes, these ruins must hold some secrets that will unveil the way into the Library of last resort"*. Once Lan, Mirriana and Merrcik are also healed up she'll gesture around the ruins, *"Which way do you think Mirriana? Or Lan? Can you track where Darl and his cronies went?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

*Zarina "Brightblade"*
M LG Human Warblade/Ftr/Wiz/S.Sword/Abj.Champ/ JPM 1, *Level* 1/1/4/1/4/ 4 (15), *Init* 2, 
*HP* 108 / 125 
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17,    +12 AC +5 NatAC +8 shield = AC 37
*Fort* 14, *Ref* 11, *Will* 8,       : +6 to all 
*Base Attack Bonus* 13/7/2   
* Fullblade  +1 *  +16/11/6 (2d8+4, 19-20)
* MW Comp (+2) Longbow  (20, 20 cold iron, 10 silver)*  +16/11/6 (1d8+2, X3)
*Sword Aqaa (thundering +2 sword) +17/12/7 (1d12+5(+1d6 vs undead) , 18-20
3x Capsule: Int Acid, Int Cold, Spark), Wand Chamber (Heroics): Least true death xtal (+1d6 vs undead)   (+1d8 on Crit, + Hurricane Wind, + Synergy w/Lightning Sword) [* 
*Lesser crystal of life keeping (+3 vs Death effects, Energy drain, Inflict)  Gith craft Mithril Chain Shirt +1*, *Stacks with armour: Least crystal of Arrow Deflection (+2 AC vs ranged)  Dastana +1* (+7 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 6, Cha 11

*Condition* 

Superior Resistance  20 hours  (+6 to all saves)
Greater luminous Armour 24 hours (+12 AC)
Heart of Air (+10 jump checks, feather falling, +10ft fly speeds)
Heart of Earth (Temp HPs 28, +8 vs Bullrush etc.. - discard for stoneskin)
Dragonskin 94 minutes (+5 Nat Armour, Fire Res 20)


Heroes Feast (Mirriana): Immune POison/Fear, +1 to will Saves
Mass Fly (Merrick): Fly 60ft
Mass resist [acid][fire] (Merrick) 80 mins 


Xtal: +3 vs Death/Negative energy effects
Rite: +2 Saves vs Death / Fear



*Abilities*
Stance: Leading the Charge (+10 damage)
[Active] Stance: Mystic Phoenix (+1 CL, +2 dodge AC, DR 2xSpell/Evil) 
[Ready] Moment Perfect Mind (Ctr)
[Ready] Divine Surge (strike)[Ready] Searing strike (boost)






_
LOOT

Each Orc carries....

13 x Assorted +1 Weapons (Greataxe (5), military cutlass (treat as scimitar) (3), Longspear (1), Orc double axe (2), Harpoon (1), Falchion (1)
1 x Longspear +1 -----> Elkist
14 x Studded leather armour +1
12 remaining x Potions [Water breathing] [Cure moderate]   ---> Zarina Cure moderate x2, Water breathing 2x2

Spiked (+1) Full Plate +2 of moderate fortification  ----> Elkist
Orc Double Axe +1 dwarf bane / +1 flaming w/ lesser of return
Cloak of resistance +2
Holy reliquary symbol (Grumsh) of Wisdom +4
Potions [Cure Serious Wounds (2), Protection from Good, Barkskin (+3)]
Wands [Ring of Blades CL8 22 charges; Cure Moderate 33 charges]
Bracers of Strength +4

Boots striding and springing
Studded leather +3
Tiger claw kukri +2
Batorian green steel Hand axe +1
Fetish (necklace) of Tiger Claw stance (blood in the water)
Gloves of Dexterity +4

So I'm assuming that Wand of Cure Moderate will go to Elkist or Mirriana. 
Zarina would be interested in Either the Gloves of Dex OR the Bracers of Strength? Any preferences or objections

_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Relieved his companions are fine, even if he doesn't say anything, Lan perused the items, finding only the gloves to be of any real value to him.  Of course, if Zarina mentions them, he will say nothing, letting the lovely warrior take them as he prepares to lead on.  Turning to Mir, he grunts, "You ready to move on?"  When she gives the nod, Lan will start to track, look about for signs of the direction in which the others went.  
_OOC: I think Lan would like the Gloves, as they provide him better dex (always good for the ranged dude).  As for the other stuff, I suppose he could take 2 and 2 of the water breathing and CMW potions.  Not sure anything else really helps him.  Even the leather armor isn't as good as what he's wearing.  Did we want to check the boat?

Spot - (1d20+19)[24], Search - (1d20+20)[21] or Survival - (1d20+13)[15]
EDIT: There's the Lan luck!

Effects: gravity bow (66 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead); +1 Comp shortbow (+22, 1d6+2 / +23, 1d6+3 w/in 30', lesser truedeath crystal)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 0/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## DrK

As the healing goes on Lan starts to scout out and about climbing above walls or flying up into the air to have a look out into the maze of ancient crumbling ruins. Towards the centre of the maze he then spies something of interest, the top of the rim of a large circular disc hewn from obsidian. To Lan's sharp eyes it harkens back to the ancient ring that had surrounded the ancient Spire of Long Shadows. Around the rim at three points in the circumference Lan's sharp eyes can see holes or dents, but without getting closer (a few hundred feet to the clearing its in) its hard to get details of what the dents may hold (or be missing) or any inscriptions. 

He also see's a few other things of interest that may suggest other clearings or openings. The previously seen square of shattered crystalline spars, a shimmer of water where a pool of some kind may be and a third opening in the ruined walls where numerous spindly stone stalagmite tips can be seen jutting above the walls. 

_OOC
4 options
1/ Obsidian Ring
2/ Pool of water
3/ Stone spires
4/ Crystal  fragments

_

_Spoiler: LOOT
Show



Each Orc carries....

13 x Assorted +1 Weapons (Greataxe (5), military cutlass (treat as scimitar) (3), Longspear (1), Orc double axe (2), Harpoon (1), Falchion (1)
1 x Longspear +1 -----> Elkist
14 x Studded leather armour +1
10 remaining x Potions [Water breathing] [Cure moderate]   ---> Zarina Cure moderate x2, Water breathing 2x2, Lan CMW x2, Water breathing x2

Spiked (+1) Full Plate +2 of moderate fortification  ----> Elkist
Orc Double Axe +1 dwarf bane / +1 flaming w/ lesser of return
Cloak of resistance +2
Holy reliquary symbol (Grumsh) of Wisdom +4
Potions [Cure Serious Wounds (2), Protection from Good, Barkskin (+3)]
Wands [Ring of Blades CL8 22 charges; Cure Moderate 33 charges]
Bracers of Strength +4  ---> Mirriana

Boots striding and springing
Studded leather +3
Tiger claw kukri +2
Batorian green steel Hand axe +1
Fetish (necklace) of Tiger Claw stance (blood in the water)
Gloves of Dexterity +4


_

----------


## Starbin

*Landahl Snowstrider, Halfling scout*

Coming back to the group, Lan reported what he had found.  Peering back towards the maze, he grunted, "I'm thinking the obsidian ring matches what the dragonlady mentioned ... but you all know more about secret libraries then me.  Where to?" 
_OOC: So gloves to Lan?  And is the boat completely destroyed, or any salvageables?

Effects: gravity bow (66 rounds); embrace the wild (+2 Spot / Listen; gain low-light vision; gain 30' blindsight; 70min); deeper darkvision (90ft darkvision, no 20% miss chance for shadows; 7 hours); Heroes Feast (+1 attack, immune poison/fear); +10 Tumbling; deeper Darkvision (90, 2 hour); Mass Resist Energy (Fire and Acid, 30 ER, 140 minutes); Mass Fly (14 min)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

HPs: 95 AC: 22 (28) Touch/Flatfooted: 17/16 Move 30' Initiative +7
F +16 R +21 W +13  
Skills: Listen/Spot +19 Search +20 Move Silently/Hide +22 Tumble +36 D Device +22
Spells (4/6/6/4/2/2) 0: create water, guidance, mending, light
1: detect fav enemies, gravity bow, embrace the wild, hunter's mercy, snipers shot, surefooted stride
2: fell the greatest foes, invisibility, invisibility, swift haste, easy climb, exacting shot
3: decoy image, find the gap, find the gap, foebane
4: aspect of earth hunter, deeper darkvision
5: summon natures ally V, summon natures ally V
Javelins (+23, 1d4+2 / +24, 1d4+3 w/in 30', bane vs undead); +1 Comp shortbow (+22, 1d6+2 / +23, 1d6+3 w/in 30', lesser truedeath crystal)
Items: 1/1 Laughing Rogue; 1/2 Quicksilver Boots; 0/2 Horizon Walker; 3/3 Scout's headband; Winged Vest 5/5

*Spoiler: Bullette Form*
Show

 HP: 136/155 AC: 28 (34 w/skirm)   
Space and Reach: 15 feet/10 feet
Stats: Str 27 Dex 15 Con 20 / Int 13 Wis 14  Chr 8
Land speed 40 ft, burrow 10 ft, 
Senses: darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, scent, tremorsense 60'
Gain +12 natural armor, two claw attacks (+22 / 2d8+8)
Retain abilities, BAB, saving throws, skills

----------


## RCgothic

"It's as you say, the ring of obsidian sounds most likely," I agree with our handling scout, making sure the unclaimed spoils are still gathered up to be sold later 

"I'm a little concerned I've used a lot of my high-level magic already today, but it enemy has the lead so we should not wait it it can be helped. Let's investigate the ring "

----------


## DrK

The party move out, walking or flying through the ancient stones. As the wind from the ring of storms whips around nearby there are low hums and whines as the wind rolls through the lichen covered structures. Strange runes still abound and increase in number as you close on the open space where the obsidian ring is. 

Reaching it all of magical sensitive heroes can feel the magic radiating from the strange black ring of obsidian with tye same repeating runes and graceful patterns that youd seen on the ring in the jungles near the last spire. At three points around the ring a fist sized hole is open with strange swirling patterns leading into it. 

Mirriana, Merrick and Zarina can all feel the swirling conjugation magic around the ring. On the ground near the ring there are three discarded chunks of crystal, one a deep blood red, one a shimmering azure blue and one a vibrant emerald green. Lan seeing the broken ground spies footprints and marks consistent with a pair of massive large burning feet and several other sets of boots and with them terminating in the ring. 

Likewise Zarina and Merrick deduce that the crystals complete the ring structure and when supplied with arcane or divine energies the gateway will open. Zarina looks at the crystals and then at Mirriana _It requires raw power to activate the gate. It doesnt matter what manner of magic the ring will absorb the power._

_OOC
If you plug in the 3 crystals and supply it with 12 spell levels the gateway will open 

_

----------

